# Glossybox - November 2012



## JessP (Oct 30, 2012)

Can't wait to see what Glossybox has in store for November (which is only 2 days away..crazy!).


----------



## JessP (Oct 30, 2012)

In the meantime, two things:

Did you see GB changed the homepage of their website? It's much more flashy now lol.

To those of you who received the Koh Gen Do cleansing spa water in September - do you like it? I'm thinking of purchasing it but want to know thoughts first!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Souly (Oct 30, 2012)

I love it. Its super gentle on skin &amp; its great for removing makeup. Decent price too.


----------



## murflegirl (Oct 30, 2012)

Any ideas on this month's theme?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ashitude (Oct 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> In the meantime, two things:
> 
> ...


I just looked it up. I may have to get some also. Can it be used at night instead of washing your face with a facial cleanser?


----------



## JessP (Oct 30, 2012)

> I love it. Its super gentle on skin &amp; its great for removing makeup. Decent price too.


 Cool, thanks for letting me know! I just may have to purchase a bottle!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JessP (Oct 30, 2012)

> I just looked it up. I may have to get some also. Can it be used at night instead of washing your face with a facial cleanser?


 Maybe- my understanding is that it's mostly a makeup remover, then you wash your face afterwards. I suppose it depends on your nighttime routine. I'd probably still wash my face, though sometimes I just use a makeup removing towelette before bed and call it a day lol.


----------



## Souly (Oct 31, 2012)

You don't have to wash it off. I don't use it everyday though.


----------



## Demrepic (Oct 31, 2012)

I like the cleansing water a lot.  Its just as gentle as Bioderma, but a little better for removing waterproof makeup.  Its more expensive than Bioderma, so its a toss up for me.


----------



## Babs (Nov 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> In the meantime, two things:
> 
> ...


 I like it. My only complaint is that a little doesn't go a long way and for waterproof liners I need to soak a cotton ball and hold it for a few seconds instead of a wipe and go like those double phase remover things. So if i didn't go buck wild on my eye makeup for the day, I just cotton square my face and call it a day.


----------



## OiiO (Nov 1, 2012)

I'm excited for November, this is my first month since I unsubscribed after the super disappointing August box. 

Here's hoping for something good!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And by the way, you can try emailing Koh Gen Do and asking for a sample, I heard they sent them out to some people.


----------



## princess2010 (Nov 1, 2012)

I wonder if Hurricane Sandy will affect the shipping of GB. They are based in NJ aren't they?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wonder if Hurricane Sandy will affect the shipping of GB. They are based in NJ aren't they?


 I know they have said that customer service will be delayed..and Iknow the boxes ship from NJ so it's very possible.


----------



## JessP (Nov 1, 2012)

> I'm excited for November, this is my first month since I unsubscribed after the super disappointing August box.Â  Here's hoping for something good!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And by the way, you can try emailing Koh Gen Do and asking for a sample, I heard they sent them out to some people.


 Will do! Thanks for the tip!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sweetchica (Nov 4, 2012)

It works really well. I know Sephora sells it for $18 for that same size...


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Nov 4, 2012)

I've been really impressed by the last few Glossyboxes and I've gotten some great shades, aside from the brown Illamasqua but even that pushes me outside of my comfort zone and probably will look great for fall, maybe under a flaky polish?  It was definitely something I didn't have and I love getting those from subscription boxes.

Can't wait to see what's planned for November.


----------



## Loladevil (Nov 5, 2012)

Argghh, I'm hoping Glossybox is late in running through the charge this month, I was double charged on my latest Sephora order and waiting for the bank to credit my account, I'm afraid there won't be any money if Glossybox puts it through in the next few days


----------



## princess2010 (Nov 5, 2012)

So my DH has fallen in love with my loofah soap from last month. He's asking for some in his Christmas stocking!


----------



## Ashitude (Nov 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So my DH has fallen in love with my loofah soap from last month. He's asking for some in his Christmas stocking!


 lol  I made my husband try mine because it was too rough for me. He really likes to exfoliate. He loved it!


----------



## pride (Nov 5, 2012)

I gave the loofah to my grandma and the lipstick to my mom (I would've kept both, but I could tell they wanted them). I was unsure when I first heard the spa theme, but overall, I thought last month's box was great...getting legitimate use out of everything. I'm excited to see what's in this month's box. Also crossing my fingers that a nice discount code pops up so I can re-subscribe for December.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Loladevil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Argghh, I'm hoping Glossybox is late in running through the charge this month, I was double charged on my latest Sephora order and waiting for the bank to credit my account, I'm afraid there won't be any money if Glossybox puts it through in the next few days


 I'm hoping for the same, lol...had an unexpected expense, I hope they wait til at least the 16th to charge!


----------



## princess2010 (Nov 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lol  I made my husband try mine because it was too rough for me. He really likes to exfoliate. He loved it!


I was reading your blog and had to purchase the myhd Salon Professional color remover. Thanks for the recommendation!!! My ends are like yours was before you used it.


----------



## nkjm (Nov 5, 2012)

I used my enzyme peel thing from last month and wasn't too impressed....was that just me? Maybe I was using it wrong (maybe i used too thin layer? ehh.....). But I liked the lipstick! and I got the blush which is really pretty, but haven't used it yet haha. 

I think this month I'm getting the R29 deal? If I get another Missha BB cream in #23......I might cry lol


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nkjm* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I used my enzyme peel thing from last month and wasn't too impressed....was that just me? Maybe I was using it wrong (maybe i used too thin layer? ehh.....). But I liked the lipstick! and I got the blush which is really pretty, but haven't used it yet haha.
> 
> I think this month I'm getting the R29 deal? If I get another Missha BB cream in #23......I might cry lol


 I was supposed to get the blush but it was missing from my box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Really want to try it, because I adore the Kryolan lipstick we got a couple of months ago! Still trying to get ahold of CS, but I've been patient because of hurricane issues.


----------



## lovepink (Nov 5, 2012)

I hope some of us that did not get the blush in October have a chance for it this month!  It looked really pretty!


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Nov 5, 2012)

I've missed out on blush, mascara and eyeshadow... they never seem to give repeats of things we would want.


----------



## lovepink (Nov 5, 2012)

Maybe with the holidays coming around they will be feeling generous!  Here's to hoping!



> Originally Posted by *CAPSLOCK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've missed out on blush, mascara and eyeshadow... they never seem to give repeats of things we would want.


----------



## princess2010 (Nov 5, 2012)

I really liked the enzyme peel, and I'm trying to find something like it but cheaper. If anyone knows something give me the heads up!


----------



## jannie135 (Nov 6, 2012)

I'm so excited about this month!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! This is the best month out of the whole in my opinion!!!!!! Yay!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pride (Nov 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really liked the enzyme peel, and I'm trying to find something like it but cheaper. If anyone knows something give me the heads up!


 I didn't get one, but what did you like about it?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really liked the enzyme peel, and I'm trying to find something like it but cheaper. If anyone knows something give me the heads up!


 I'm not sure how the prices compare, but the Juice Beauty Green Apple Peel is similar (works better in my opinion) and though it's not the same thing, I get the same results (lots of dead skin to work off, super smooth skin) from Shea Terra Rose Hips Black Soap.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## princess2010 (Nov 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pride* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I didn't get one, but what did you like about it?


I think it was an either or item. Some people got the Pedix Heel Balm or the enzyme peel. I loved how it sloughed off a bunch of skin! It was gentle gel formula and you let it sit then rub in circles and I had little chunks of dead skin coming off! My face felt so smooth after!


----------



## nkjm (Nov 6, 2012)

I couldn't tell if it was the dead skin rubbing off, or if it was the peel itself hardening and then rubbing off in little balls....that's why I felt the peel wasn't really great for me, bc I didn't see any actual results after I used it haha


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Nov 6, 2012)

Was it ever confirmed that those of us who ordered the R29 promo would get the box that R29 showed on their blog?  It has a dupe of the Missha BB cream.


----------



## JessP (Nov 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Was it ever confirmed that those of us who ordered the R29 promo would get the box that R29 showed on their blog?  It has a dupe of the Missha BB cream.


 Yeah - I can't remember if it was in this thread or last month's, but GB said that it would be the only repeat item for those getting the R29 boxes. I updated my profile in hopes of receiving a different color lol.


----------



## princess2010 (Nov 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nkjm* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I couldn't tell if it was the dead skin rubbing off, or if it was the peel itself hardening and then rubbing off in little balls....that's why I felt the peel wasn't really great for me, bc I didn't see any actual results after I used it haha


I don't think it was the peel hardening because I used it three times and the first time I got the chunks but not the other two times. I think it was because I was using it daily and there wasn't time for dead skin to build up!


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Nov 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah - I can't remember if it was in this thread or last month's, but GB said that it would be the only repeat item for those getting the R29 boxes. I updated my profile in hopes of receiving a different color lol.


 Thanks.  GB actually picked the right shade for me so I hope my luck holds for Nov!


----------



## pride (Nov 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I think it was an either or item. Some people got the Pedix Heel Balm or the enzyme peel. I loved how it sloughed off a bunch of skin! It was gentle gel formula and you let it sit then rub in circles and I had little chunks of dead skin coming off! My face felt so smooth after!


 Then I do have a suggestion! I know tons of people swear by the Cure Natural Aqua Gel. You can get it on ebay. Missha has something that's supposed to be similar which I've actually tried and liked while I used it (I stopped using it when I switched to glycolic peels instead). http://www.misshaus.com/ctrl.php?page=mainProductDetail&amp;p_code=MSMS2076&amp;ctg=BEA


----------



## princess2010 (Nov 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pride* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Then I do have a suggestion! I know tons of people swear by the Cure Natural Aqua Gel. You can get it on ebay. Missha has something that's supposed to be similar which I've actually tried and liked while I used it (I stopped using it when I switched to glycolic peels instead). http://www.misshaus.com/ctrl.php?page=mainProductDetail&amp;p_code=MSMS2076&amp;ctg=BEA


Thank you! I adore Missha! I'll check it out.


----------



## cakesandkream (Nov 7, 2012)

That type of peel is popular in Asia. I have been using them for a long time. When you have dead skin it causes the product to roll up in small rubber-like balls to grab the dead skin. So technically it is the product, however it does contain picked up dead skin. Once you've gotten all the dead skin off the product will not roll up anymore. I order mine directly from Japan. I know it's the product because I have brown skin and the residue is very light, almost white.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Nov 7, 2012)

Is that the same as the Skin79 Crystal Peeling Gel?


----------



## vugrl (Nov 7, 2012)

Thanks for this! I emailed them to ask for a sample and they are sending me one! Can't wait to try it!


----------



## princess2010 (Nov 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is that the same as the Skin79 Crystal Peeling Gel?


Oh!!!! This is one I've been wanting to try and couldn't remember the name!


----------



## Rachel Liane (Nov 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *vugrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks for this! I emailed them to ask for a sample and they are sending me one! Can't wait to try it!


 I tried emailing and haven't gotten a response. What email address did you use?


----------



## skylola123 (Nov 8, 2012)

This will be my first month with them! Super excited...does anyone know when they will start shipping or when they usually do.
I know there will be a delay since what happened.


----------



## katie danielle (Nov 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm so excited about this month!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! This is the best month out of the whole in my opinion!!!!!! Yay!!!!!!!!!!


 Have you seen spoilers for this month?


----------



## jannie135 (Nov 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Have you seen spoilers for this month?


 NOPE!!!!! I'm just biased because I love November in general LOLLLLLL


----------



## Heather Hicks (Nov 8, 2012)

Is anyone else out there having trouble communicating with Glossybox?  Here is my situation:  I joined when they first started up, but for various reasons, quit after 2 or 3 boxes.  Well, I used those pretty pink boxes to make lipstick holders.  I have too many lip products (LOL) so I really need another holder.  Since I've already invested time and energy making the first ones, I want to make another 1 or 2 lipstick holders to match and give my collection room to grow.  So, I wanted another Glossybox more for the box itself than for the products inside.  For the $21 price tag, I just didn't want to sign back up again only for a pink box.

However, last month I got an email with a $5 off coupon.  I figured this was my chance.  September's box looked pretty good.  I wasn't sure if I could sign up in time to get October or if I'd have to wait for November, but I decided to take advantage of the deal.  My thinking was that I would get the actual boxes I needed and in the mean time I could give Glossybox another chance to wow me with the products inside.  If I loved them, I'd stay subscribed.  If I wasn't impressed, I could quit again after only 2-3 months.  No big deal.

So I went online, signed back up with a credit card, and hit the send button almost as soon as I got the email.  The website looked like it didn't process my payment, so I hit send again.  It still didn't look like it went through, but I didn't want to risk hitting send a 3rd time.  If the charges had processed, double charging would be bad enough, but triple charging would be way too much.  I immediately emailed Glossybox to confirm they had me signed up again to receive a box.  A few days later, Hurricane Sandy hit.  I live 10 miles away from where it made land and I live on a bay.  We were without internet access until yesterday.  I checked my email and did not see a response from Glossy, but there were so many messages to catch up on that I could have missed something.  I am wondering if they were hit by the storm as hard or harder than I was.  I can wait on a response, but I am upset that by now the $5 off offer has expired.  If they won't honor it due to my extenuating circumstances, then I'll probably let the whole thing go and not sign up again anyway.

Sorry.  I know this post was a bit lengthy.  Does anyone have any thoughts?  Anyone out there who ran into similar issues?  Did Glossybox handle you the right way?  Thanks!


----------



## princess2010 (Nov 8, 2012)

Glossy box was definitely in the storms path so I would hang in there. I'm sure they were without Internet and are probably slowly getting to all the emails they missed. They did say shipping would be affected in that email.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 9, 2012)

YES. I am currently so frustrated I could scream. I've been trying to contact them about a missing item for 2 weeks. I've been patient because of Sandy, but it has been 2 weeks since my first email, I've now sent 3 AND the twitter account had me send them my email and assured me that they'd be in contact, nope. Very irritating. And calling is really not an option for me, I have severe phone anxiety nearly to the point of a phobia and using the phone is difficult and I can only do it in emergencies. IRRITATED. They've had no problem sending their "SIGN UP!" emails about 3 times since then, so I know they've had their internet back...


----------



## Ashitude (Nov 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm not sure how the prices compare, but the Juice Beauty Green Apple Peel is similar (works better in my opinion) and though it's not the same thing, I get the same results (lots of dead skin to work off, super smooth skin) from Shea Terra Rose Hips Black Soap.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I have been hearing a lot about that soap. I just ordered some.


----------



## marybbryant (Nov 11, 2012)

I just caved and signed up for Glossybox!  So now I sub to Glossybox, Ipsy, Sample Society and 2 Birchboxes.  I really love Birchbox, but am thinking of canceling one of my accounts. 

A couple of questions about Glossybox:  Do they have sneak peeks or spoilers?  How do the sample sizes compare to other beauty subscriptions?


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Nov 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just caved and signed up for Glossybox!  So now I sub to Glossybox, Ipsy, Sample Society and 2 Birchboxes.  I really love Birchbox, but am thinking of canceling one of my accounts.
> 
> A couple of questions about Glossybox:  Do they have sneak peeks or spoilers?  How do the sample sizes compare to other beauty subscriptions?


Ive never gotten a sneak peak or spoiler, the box comes and then the site updates to show what i got.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just caved and signed up for Glossybox!  So now I sub to Glossybox, Ipsy, Sample Society and 2 Birchboxes.  I really love Birchbox, but am thinking of canceling one of my accounts.
> 
> A couple of questions about Glossybox:  Do they have sneak peeks or spoilers?  How do the sample sizes compare to other beauty subscriptions?


 They don't usually post spoilers. And the sample sizes in general are much larger. There is at least one full sized product per box, and so far I've received at least one makeup item per box. Their customer service leaves a bit to be desired, but the products themselves are amazing.


----------



## princess2010 (Nov 11, 2012)

Every now and then they'll throw us a spoiler. Most recently it was the Illamasqua polish. They showed a picture with all the products they had given out up to date and the illamasqua was hidden in there. It's pretty rare though.


----------



## Dalisay (Nov 12, 2012)

Got my order confirmation from my R29 account but nothing for my regular one. I wonder when they will send out shipping notices...


----------



## Bernadette (Nov 12, 2012)

I received my order confirmation today and have a question for you guys, lol. It is my last month and I want to renew for another 3 moths. Does anyone know of any codes for a free month if you purchase 3? Thank you!


----------



## pride (Nov 12, 2012)

^ my subscription is over this month too, I hope there's some kind of code worth using this month!


----------



## mks8372 (Nov 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pride* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ^ my subscription is over this month too, I hope there's some kind of code worth using this month!


I just signed up this month and there was a code "LUXE" for a free luxury soap...not a deal on the price of the boxes but might be an option if there are no money saving codes.


----------



## mermuse (Nov 12, 2012)

Here's the month that I hope the fact I took advantage of the R29 deal doesn't bite me in the butt.  I'm hoping for no box envy.  At lest if I get a repeat of the bb cream, I've found that I made great use of the lighter shade by selectively blending with a darker concealer and/or applying in areas I want highlighted.  I feel pretty confident I can make use of darker shades in opposite ways--or by blending it with my lighter shade.

Since this deal is coming to a close, does anyone know if there are any other offers to get somewhat of a discount to continue my subscription? I guess there was a $5 off deal or something for a litte while?  Anything else lately?


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Nov 12, 2012)

I'm hoping I chose we'll in choosing not to get the r29 deal. I love makeup samples much more than skin care. I guess we'll all find out soon!


----------



## RaeDobbins (Nov 12, 2012)

I checked on their facebook page and have seen a lot of posts about manicures and nail polishes....maybe we have another nail polish in our future? I am a little nail polished out between birchbox, the newest glambag, and my GB from August. I also bought the whole line of the limited edition e.l.f. colors from Target a while back, so...yeah. I must admit though, they are good at keeping their secrets.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Nov 12, 2012)

I like that they keep it quite, the only battle is not coming here for spoilers. I like to be surprised and NEVER keep it that way with BirchBox and Ipsy usually shows you what's in the next bag before we even get this months bag. Ok, maybe that is a bit over doing it but I like GB's don't show.

I got my mom a BB subscription for mothers day and it is up so I got her a GB sub for Christmas. She loves the skincare part of BB but wanted her to have larger sizes so hopefully GB is good for her. I have been a member since the beginning and love it, hope November is no exception!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## princess2010 (Nov 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I like that they keep it quite, the only battle is not coming here for spoilers. I like to be surprised and NEVER keep it that way with BirchBox and Ipsy usually shows you what's in the next bag before we even get this months bag. Ok, maybe that is a bit over doing it but I like GB's don't show.
> 
> I got my mom a BB subscription for mothers day and it is up so I got her a GB sub for Christmas. She loves the skincare part of BB but wanted her to have larger sizes so hopefully GB is good for her. I have been a member since the beginning and love it, hope November is no exception!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I agree that it's quite nice to have a little surprise each month. Ipsy just comes out with it and that's fine because it really gets people to sign up. GB is by far my favorite sub and I look forward to it always. It's hard to call their products samples because they are so BIG and lots of full sizes.


----------



## katie danielle (Nov 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I agree that it's quite nice to have a little surprise each month. Ipsy just comes out with it and that's fine because it really gets people to sign up. GB is by far my favorite sub and I look forward to it always. It's hard to call their products samples because they are so BIG and lots of full sizes.


 Agreed GB is my favorite too!


----------



## Jazbot (Nov 13, 2012)

I can't wait for the November box!! What is the Theme?


----------



## katie danielle (Nov 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can't wait for the November box!! What is the Theme?


 It's still a mystery! I'm excited too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## alpina0560 (Nov 14, 2012)

What is the R29 deal I keep seeing mentioned? 

Sorry, I just signed up a few weeks ago and am patiently waiting to see what all this fuss is about!!


----------



## Rachel Liane (Nov 14, 2012)

Anyone been charged yet for the november box? I feel like we should have been charged like last week?


----------



## katie danielle (Nov 14, 2012)

Any chance this is November's theme? (from their Facebook) I would looooove this!


----------



## mermuse (Nov 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *alpina0560* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What is the R29 deal I keep seeing mentioned?
> 
> Sorry, I just signed up a few weeks ago and am patiently waiting to see what all this fuss is about!!


 It's from a website called Refinery29, and they featured Glossybox as a one-time deal where you got 3 months for $60 with allegedly a special bonus full sized item (although that is an ambiguous statement as you generally get a full sized item anyway).  You could combine that offer with a coupon to get another $10 off, so I opted for it since I might as well save a few bucks and get what I presumed would be virtually the same product.  When they were promoting it, they told the contents of the November bag, but oddly one of the main items, Missha BB cream was in the September bag.  There's been some confusion as to how different these November bags are going to be, and I believe we heard somewhere that we were getting another Missha.  Who knows, though?  This is the last month of the three month subscription and is supposed to have pretty specific contents.  I presumed that it would be the same for everyone this month regardless because it made it easier on them, but not if they are going to irritate people by sending out a dupe of an item. 

Anyway, I hope you get a good first box that you enjoy.  I have found this to be a really fun service &amp; I've enjoyed my boxes.


----------



## Jazbot (Nov 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Any chance this is November's theme? (from their Facebook) I would looooove this!


Possibly!

There is an extra week in November.

We may get charged by the end of this week and shipments should go out by next week...

I would love love love that Red Lipstick! No more lipgloss! lol


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Nov 14, 2012)

I would be SO excited for that red lipstick!


----------



## Shannon28 (Nov 14, 2012)

The red lipstick in that pic would be amazing! Does anyone know of a current promo code for GB? My sub is up after this month and I was hoping to find another 3 month code.


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 14, 2012)

Has anyone gotten any correspondence from GB recently?

They haven't answered any of my emails for weeks. I know they were affected by Sandy, but are they up and running now?


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Nov 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone gotten any correspondence from GB recently?
> 
> They haven't answered any of my emails for weeks. I know they were affected by Sandy, but are they up and running now?


 Yes, I talked to them today.  Even before Sandy, they were never very timely with emails.  I always found it more effective to call.


----------



## lovepink (Nov 14, 2012)

Just got my order confirmation! Fingers crossed shipping starts next week!


----------



## parisnicole1989 (Nov 14, 2012)

If anyone doesn't want their loofah soap from last month's box, let me know if you want to trade.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes, I talked to them today.  Even before Sandy, they were never very timely with emails.  I always found it more effective to call.


 Thanks for the tip. I actually did try to call them in the past and no one ever picked up. Will try again.

Hope your ITKIT got to you already and you are glad you caved.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Nov 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks for the tip. I actually did try to call them in the past and no one ever picked up. Will try again.
> 
> Hope your ITKIT got to you already and you are glad you caved.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Received my ITKIT--I love love love samples.  Why deny myself the little pleasures, right?


----------



## princess2010 (Nov 14, 2012)

Just got my order confirmation!!! Hopefully the shipping email will come soon. I'm cutting them a lot of slack this month because of the hurricane.


----------



## malinfokker (Nov 14, 2012)

What are you willing to trade?


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Received my ITKIT--I love love love samples.  Why deny myself the little pleasures, right?


 I say hoard those pleasures and those ItKITS...it's a like a box of pure joy when it arrives in the mail.


----------



## katie danielle (Nov 15, 2012)

Oh my gosh, I'm such a dolt. I've been so worried that I haven't been charged yet for November's box and that I might not get one, and then I just realized that I pre-paid for a 3 month subscription already. LOL oh boy. Still no order confirmation, but that's fine.


----------



## Dalylah (Nov 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *malinfokker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What are you willing to trade?


Please keep trade discussion to the buy/sell/trade section.


----------



## redfox (Nov 15, 2012)

Received my Order Confirmation yesterday.  Still no tracking number on the site though.


----------



## katie danielle (Nov 15, 2012)

I just went and completed 4 of my surveys from the October box, however they didn't allow me to review the Alessandro foot cream so I emailed them and hopefully they'll fix it so I have the proper amount of Glossydots.


----------



## katie danielle (Nov 15, 2012)

Also, I think they're shipping out all of the R29 boxes first because they said on Facebook they've already shipped the R29 boxes and it seems like most people on here who have received shipping confirmations have the R29 deal. Anyone receive a shipping confirmation who is NOT getting the R29 deal? I'm not and I still don't have tracking information or an email.


----------



## OiiO (Nov 15, 2012)

Same, I'm subscribed to a non-R29 box and don't have tracking info yet.


----------



## Rachel Liane (Nov 15, 2012)

nope no tracking, but they only just charged us for this month last night


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Nov 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Also, I think they're shipping out all of the R29 boxes first because they said on Facebook they've already shipped the R29 boxes and it seems like most people on here who have received shipping confirmations have the R29 deal. Anyone receive a shipping confirmation who is NOT getting the R29 deal? I'm not and I still don't have tracking information or an email.


 I have the R29 box and no shipping yet,.


----------



## katie danielle (Nov 15, 2012)

For those of you who ordered our box with Refinery29 - The Hit Kit, shipments have started. We can finally announce the surprise product - OPI's GoldenEye! This seductive shade is a vibrant golden shimmer and is one of twelve limited-edition lacquers celebrating 50 years of Bond 007.
Lucky R-29ers!


----------



## lovepink (Nov 15, 2012)

I got an order confirmation (my cc is not yet charged as of yesterday) not a shipping one and I am NOT part of the R29 deal.



> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Also, I think they're shipping out all of the R29 boxes first because they said on Facebook they've already shipped the R29 boxes and it seems like most people on here who have received shipping confirmations have the R29 deal. Anyone receive a shipping confirmation who is NOT getting the R29 deal? I'm not and I still don't have tracking information or an email.


----------



## Shannon28 (Nov 15, 2012)

I got the R29 deal and got the notification my order was placed, but no shipping info yet.


----------



## lovepink (Nov 15, 2012)

If the R29 boxes have the Missha and the OPI from the Bond Collection that makes me wish I was getting an R29 box!

Also did anyone in CA notice that the box price is 21 again not $23.05?  Was that something to do with one of the propositions that was on the ballot or GB mix up?



> Originally Posted by *Shannon28* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the R29 deal and got the notification my order was placed, but no shipping info yet.


----------



## marybbryant (Nov 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If the R29 boxes have the Missha and the OPI from the Bond Collection that makes me wish I was getting an R29 box!
> 
> Also did anyone in CA notice that the box price is 21 again not $23.05?  Was that something to do with one of the propositions that was on the ballot or GB mix up?


 Companies are supposed to be charging a sales tax for CA, NY, and I think a few other states. 

Any propositions that were on the Nov. 6 election ballots won't take effect until mid-January, no matter where you live, and I believe most will take longer than that.


----------



## lovepink (Nov 15, 2012)

Thanks!  It shows on my Glossybox order and on my log in only $21 but the charge has not yet gone through on my credit card.  Guess I will have to wait to be suprised!



> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Companies are supposed to be charging a sales tax for CA, NY, and I think a few other states.
> 
> Any propositions that were on the Nov. 6 election ballots won't take effect until mid-January, no matter where you live, and I believe most will take longer than that.


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Nov 15, 2012)

I didn't sign up for the r29 deal as there is nothing there that I wanted, but I really hope that spoiler makes it into all of the boxes!


----------



## brio444 (Nov 15, 2012)

Other people with the R29 deal - does anyone know when we need to sign up for a "new" subscription to not dupe November, but not lose a month?


----------



## emmakey9 (Nov 16, 2012)

I have the R29 deal, and although I like the Missha well enough to get a second, I really hope I don't get the same shade in this month's box. I got 13 in September, and i can blend it to make it a little darker, but 21 would have been a much better fit. Maybe it's time I finally hopped on the trade wagon!




(not a wagon, but close enough)     Plus, I still have 3/4 of the Missha we got in September!

Thoughts? Think they'll duplicate the previous shade or is it a toss up?


----------



## JessP (Nov 16, 2012)

For those of you with the R29 deal, is your November box/order (not tracking) showing up in the "My Orders" section of your account? The latest order mine shows is October 8 and I don't have any November activity. Also, I haven't received an email yet saying I was charged $0 (since R29 was prepaid) like I did before, and my 3 Month Subscription under "Recurring Profiles" is showing expired when it shouldn't expire until after this November box. Kinda confused lol. Just wanted to check around before getting ahold of GB.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Nov 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> For those of you with the R29 deal, is your November box/order (not tracking) showing up in the "My Orders" section of your account? The latest order mine shows is October 8 and I don't have any November activity. Also, I haven't received an email yet saying I was charged $0 (since R29 was prepaid) like I did before, and my 3 Month Subscription under "Recurring Profiles" is showing expired when it shouldn't expire until after this November box. Kinda confused lol.
> 
> Just wanted to check around before getting ahold of GB.


 I did get an email confirming my order on 11/7, and it shows up in the My Orders section of the account.  I don't have any tracking info for it though.  And my recurring profiles shows expired too.  Hope that helps.


----------



## katie danielle (Nov 16, 2012)

FYI: On Facebook Glossybox posted that they will be sending out the non-R29 boxes next week.


----------



## katie danielle (Nov 16, 2012)

The Golden Eye nail polish supports my theory that the box might be themed James Bond, at least for the R-29ers. I hope the regular box gets that fantastic lipstick  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lmda (Nov 16, 2012)

Hi there, long time subscription thread lurker. I'm one of the lucky ones who have never had a customer service issue with a subscription...until today.

I bought the R29 deal and canceled my monthly subscrption after getting the August box. Then I got another August box. Huh? So I emailed to confirm that I had the R29 deal and would get September, October, and November boxes, and was told that the August box was a mistake and I would get a November box.

September rolls around, and we got the Missha that was listed in November for R29 subscribers. I emailed again to be sure I had the R29 subscription and was told yes, that this was a repeat product.

Fast forward to this week, boxes start shipping, and I log in to see if mine has been processed. My three month subscription shows as Expired. I emailed CS with the previous replies confirming I would get a November box and get a reply that, no, my sub is expired, sorry for any confusion. I have replied that this is unacceptable, considering that I was told repeatedly that I would get the November box I paid for. We'll see if that gets me anywhere, but for now, very disappointed.


----------



## JessP (Nov 16, 2012)

> Hi there, long time subscription thread lurker. I'm one of the lucky ones who have never had a customer service issue with a subscription...until today. I bought the R29 deal and canceled my monthly subscrption after getting the August box. Then I got another August box. Huh? So I emailed to confirm that I had the R29 deal and would get September, October, and November boxes, and was told that the August box was a mistake and I would get a November box. September rolls around, and we got the Missha that was listed in November for R29 subscribers. I emailed again to be sure I had the R29 subscription and was told yes, that this was a repeat product. Fast forward to this week, boxes start shipping, and I log in to see if mine has been processed. My three month subscription shows as Expired. I emailed CS with the previous replies confirming I would get a November box and get a reply that, no, my sub is expired, sorry for any confusion. I have replied that this is unacceptable, considering that I was told repeatedly that I would get the November box I paid for. We'll see if that gets me anywhere, but for now, very disappointed.


 I think I may be in a similar situation. I emailed GB as well - let's compare notes when we hear back.


----------



## jesmari (Nov 16, 2012)

OOh they announced the theme of this months box is Tis the Season!


----------



## JessP (Nov 16, 2012)

Just got off the phone with GB about not receiving any confirmation or account activity regarding my R29 November box - the girl I spoke with was really nice and added me to the list of people having the same problem and said that they'll be shipping boxes to us next week when the other sub goes out. I feel much better!


----------



## lmda (Nov 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Just got off the phone with GB about not receiving any confirmation or account activity regarding my R29 November box - the girl I spoke with was really nice and added me to the list of people having the same problem and said that they'll be shipping boxes to us next week when the other sub goes out. I feel much better!


 Oh, glad that worked out for you! If I don't get an email by tomorrow afternoon I'll try calling. Thanks


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jesmari* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OOh they announced the theme of this months box is Tis the Season!


 Perfect! That should mean shimmer, glimmer, poufs and depuffers!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 16, 2012)

I WANT SOMETHING THAT SMELLS LIKE CHRISTMAS.

I'm feeling festive today.


----------



## OiiO (Nov 16, 2012)

I would be excited to get some peppermint bark scented body lotion or something like that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 16, 2012)

Yum, something that smells like candy canes or gingerbread. And something shimmery. And something red. And something calming for those of us with irritating families...


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Nov 16, 2012)

I already got my peppermint loofah soap last month.  No more peppermint for me!  Unless covered in chocolate or something, of course.


----------



## JessP (Nov 16, 2012)

Speaking of Christmas spirit, I spent the afternoon decorating this giant tree at work today!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LAtPoly (Nov 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> In the meantime, two things:
> 
> ...


 Sorry, I'm late to this party but...yes, I really like the Koh Gen Do cleansing spa water.  It works really good for me - even removes the tough mascaras for me!


----------



## lovepink (Nov 16, 2012)

How fun!  However I still find it hard to get in the Christmas spirit when it is 70 outside!  And this will be my 7th So Cal Christmas!

Also saw on FB today that GB's ship next week!  Yay!



> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Speaking of Christmas spirit, I spent the afternoon decorating this giant tree at work today!


----------



## jesmari (Nov 16, 2012)

Makes me wonder.. if November is Tis the Season then what's December gonna be? Maybe something like Bring in the New Year! lol I see tons of glitter and sparkle in that one haha. Okay getting ahead of myself.. This box still hasn't even shipped. Well I hope they give us some fall colors like a deep red matte lipstick! I have been hoping to receive one in one of my beauty subs since I haven't bought one myself.


----------



## reepy (Nov 16, 2012)

I also got that expired note.  I'm writing to CS now....


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How fun!  However I still find it hard to get in the Christmas spirit when it is 70 outside!  And this will be my 7th So Cal Christmas!
> 
> Also saw on FB today that GB's ship next week!  Yay!


 I'll take your 70 degrees if you want our 30 to 40s with a chance of snow! YUK! I've gone through 1/2 a cord of firewood this last week!


----------



## lovepink (Nov 16, 2012)

Brrr!  I don't miss the cold at all!  I do miss fires though!  Enjoy the fires and times with your family and I will apprciate my 70 degrees and send warm weather thoughts your way!

GB talk, I am debating about picking up an OPI James Bond color.  I did not pick the R29 deal so I should be ok right?  If not I can trade or the more polish the merrier!  Gold is going to be nice for the holidays!



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'll take your 70 degrees if you want our 30 to 40s with a chance of snow! YUK! I've gone through 1/2 a cord of firewood this last week!


----------



## LAtPoly (Nov 16, 2012)

I have a few of the OPI James Bond colors:  Live or Let Die (my fav but I love vampy digits), Goldeneye, The World is Not Enough, The Spy Who Loved Me, and the glitter shade (The Living Daylights).

I bought the mini-set that has the first four shades after I got Live or Let Die in a full-size.  If the R-29 box gets to me ever (I contacted customer service since I also haven't seen any emails and nothing in my account), I'll give my sister the duplicate minis in her make-up Christmas stocking!


----------



## tanyamib (Nov 17, 2012)

haven't got any order confirmation yet. anyone has the same problem?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tanyamib* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> haven't got any order confirmation yet. anyone has the same problem?


 I havent either.


----------



## pobox607 (Nov 17, 2012)

Anyone else get this when they try to log into their glossybox account - "We are currently working on the GLOSSYBOX-sites to make them even more beautiful for you. Soon you will reach us again. We look forward to see you soon again!" I've been trying to login the past 2 days and can't find the login spot on their website anymore. When I manually put the site as - http://www.glossybox.com/login - I get that error message. Weird.


----------



## jesmari (Nov 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pobox607* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Anyone else get this when they try to log into their glossybox account - "We are currently working on the GLOSSYBOX-sites to make them even more beautiful for you. Soon you will reach us again. We look forward to see you soon again!"
> 
> I've been trying to login the past 2 days and can't find the login spot on their website anymore. When I manually put the site as - http://www.glossybox.com/login - I get that error message. Weird.


Hm. It's still seems to be working for me. Try this link http://www.glossybox.com/customer/account/login


----------



## marybbryant (Nov 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pobox607* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Anyone else get this when they try to log into their glossybox account - "We are currently working on the GLOSSYBOX-sites to make them even more beautiful for you. Soon you will reach us again. We look forward to see you soon again!"
> 
> I've been trying to login the past 2 days and can't find the login spot on their website anymore. When I manually put the site as - http://www.glossybox.com/login - I get that error message. Weird.


 I tried to sign in using my Internet Explorer web browser, and it seemed the page was cut off, so option to sign on was not visable.  I closed out of IE, and opened Safari and then had the option to sign in to the Glossybox site.


----------



## Dots (Nov 17, 2012)

> I tried to sign in using my Internet Explorer web browser, and it seemed the page was cut off, so option to sign on was not visable.Â  I closed out of IE, and opened Safari and then had the option to sign in to the Glossybox site.Â


 My IE was also cutting off the page not making the login option visible, I just had to use ctrl and turned my mouse wheel down to reduce the size of the page so I could log in. Hope that works for you!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mlsephora (Nov 18, 2012)

Does anyone know if I sign up now for the December box will I be charged now or the usual time? I skipped November...


----------



## Dalylah (Nov 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mlsephora* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone know if I sign up now for the December box will I be charged now or the usual time? I skipped November...


Usually GB charges immediately.


----------



## mlsephora (Nov 18, 2012)

Thanks. I was afraid of that. Do you think I would still get the December box as long as I sign up by the end of the month?


----------



## Dalylah (Nov 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mlsephora* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks. I was afraid of that. Do you think I would still get the December box as long as I sign up by the end of the month?


Yes you should. You can ask them on twitter or FB to get a definitive answer but I am quite sure you would.


----------



## StellaSunshine (Nov 18, 2012)

I was charged Nov 14 but still no shipping notice.  I see the charge is now $21.  Wasn't it $20 originally or am I dreaming?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *StellaSunshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was charged Nov 14 but still no shipping notice.  I see the charge is now $21.  Wasn't it $20 originally or am I dreaming?


 It has always been $21.


----------



## marybbryant (Nov 18, 2012)

When does the current month's box normally show up on the Glossybox website? 

The email I rec'd when I joined a week and a half ago said that the boxes ship between the 17th and the 25th of the month.  I can't wait!


----------



## marybbryant (Nov 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dots* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My IE was also cutting off the page not making the login option visible, I just had to use ctrl and turned my mouse wheel down to reduce the size of the page so I could log in. Hope that works for you!!


 Since I use a laptop and iPad, I dont have the mouse wheel option, but its just as easy for me to use Safari, and it works great. 

This is from the Glossybox FAQs:

GLOSSYBOX.COM and Internet Explorer &amp; Safari

The GLOSSYBOX website is not always supported by Internet Explorer. For this reason you may encounter trouble entering your billing and shipping information at check out. You may also experience trouble taking your beauty profile. Similar problems occur when using Safari. In order to optimize the efficiency of our website we strongly encourage you to use Google Chrome or Mozilla Firefox.

They also say that they charge during the 2nd week of the month, but then they go on to say that its subject to change and they can charge whenever.   Also says that shipping is the 3rd week of the month, which is this week! 

This is my 1st Glossybox, and I'm really excited for it.  I looked at all the previous boxes online and watched a few videos on You Tube, and the boxes all look awesome.  These beauty subscriptions are so addicting!  I now get 2 Birchboxes, Ipsy, Sample Society, and Glossybox!   The funny thing is I still buy the same amount of beauty products that I did before getting these boxes.  Right now I'm expecting orders from Birchbox and Beauty.com.  For the next 3 months, I'm putting myself on a "beauty product no-buy" and will just content myself with whatever comes in my 5 beauty subs!


----------



## LAtPoly (Nov 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The funny thing is I still buy the same amount of beauty products that I did before getting these boxes.  Right now I'm expecting orders from Birchbox and Beauty.com.  For the next 3 months, I'm putting myself on a "beauty product no-buy" and will just content myself with whatever comes in my 5 beauty subs!


 You and me both... I have a stockpile of stuff and while my orders may have slightly decreased - I still order PLENTY.  But I love getting my subs and not "missing out" on something cool and new (like the Ellis Faas in Glossybox...).  But between subs and samples I never seem to need to order mascara, make-up remover, gloss, lipsticks or serums...although I'll make an exception for Burberry Lip Mists (my favorite!).

I _only_ (rolls eyes, "only") have a sub to Birchbox, ipsy, and Glossybox.  I've enjoyed ipsy and would wholeheartedly recommend them now - but I just enjoy my Birchbox and Glossybox more.  I think I like getting more skincare and fancy brands.  

I'm going to stick out ipsy one more month to see if they do anything awesome for their anniversary month - but may switch to Sample Society in January.  They've had consistently great boxes that I always want... If I'm really missing ipsy after being away for a month or two - it's "only" $10, right?  

That word, "only", gets me into so much trouble.


----------



## marybbryant (Nov 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LAtPoly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> You and me both... I have a stockpile of stuff and while my orders may have slightly decreased - I still order PLENTY.  But I love getting my subs and not "missing out" on something cool and new (like the Ellis Faas in Glossybox...).  But between subs and samples I never seem to need to order mascara, make-up remover, gloss, lipsticks or serums...although I'll make an exception for Burberry Lip Mists (my favorite!).
> ...


 I keep telling myself that too - it's only 10.00.   I'm thinking of giving up one of my Birchbox subs.  I've been a subscriber to Birchbox for a year, and and have 2 subscriptions since March.  It would be easier to give one up if I had recieved duplicate boxes, but so far I haven't.   I keep telling myself that 5 beauty box subs is obsessive, but I just love them - always something new to try!  And, I wont have to buy any lip gloss or mascara for at least another year! 

Ispy is probably my least favorite, because like you, I really like getting skin care and the more fancy brands, but Ipsy is fun and its only 10.00!  And, I have used every product I rec'd in my November Ipsy, and gifted most of October's to my neice, and really likes that stuff too.


----------



## lilsxkitten (Nov 18, 2012)

I need to see me some November Glossyboxes! haha!


----------



## StellaSunshine (Nov 18, 2012)

I'm debating canceling Glossybox after December.  Who knows, if I'm really happy with the November and December box I may not have the willpower to do it.  We should have a support thread for box subscription addiction.  Maybe a 12-step program, too!


----------



## gypsiemagic (Nov 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It has always been $21.


 Nope, in California it was 23.05 after the first box. We were being charged a sales tax because they have a physical location in California. 

This month it was only $21.00.


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nope, in California it was 23.05 after the first box. We were being charged a sales tax because they have a physical location in California.
> 
> This month it was only $21.00.


  I am in NYC and there was tax included on all my previous boxes, but not this one. I wonder why?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Dots (Nov 18, 2012)

I updated my CC info with them this month and no charge yet and I remember when that whole thing happened the first month, they said they would run it again like three days later but still nothing, I will wait till tomorrow evening to see if it changes, otherwise I will reach out. I noticed someone on their FB page had the same question and they said to def contact them if no charge by Monday. I enjoy GB too much right now to skip it.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dots* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I updated my CC info with them this month and no charge yet and I remember when that whole thing happened the first month, they said they would run it again like three days later but still nothing, I will wait till tomorrow evening to see if it changes, otherwise I will reach out. I noticed someone on their FB page had the same question and they said to def contact them if no charge by Monday. I enjoy GB too much right now to skip it.


 I havent' been charged yet, and I didn't change any CC info...


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Nov 18, 2012)

I am dying to know whats in this months box!


----------



## JennyDBV (Nov 19, 2012)

My  cc was charged this morning, so excited for this month's box !!!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 19, 2012)

I was finally charged this morning, too!


----------



## skylola123 (Nov 19, 2012)

I have a question I paid for my November box in October (mid-october) since they ran out of October boxes I would get a November box. And I have checked my account and there is a charge from Glossybox for $21.00.

The thing is that I only bought one box for November for my birthday but cancelled early this month maybe on the 1st or so. And they haven't refunded anything....I don't want them to I really want the box. But now I am worried that I wont get one since I cancelled my subscription or if I am in their system that I will get a November box.


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 19, 2012)

Just spoke to GlossyBox...the November boxes shipped today! (for the regular subscription)

I also have a Nov box with the KISS promotion (bought another box just to get that glossy pink lipstick again)...but those boxes may not ship until Dec. They are very backed up due to the storm, but wanted to get boxes out to their regular subscribers first.

I am not sure what that means for those who ordered the R29 deal. I am assuming they will ship today as well.


----------



## katie danielle (Nov 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just spoke to GlossyBox...the November boxes shipped today! (for the regular subscription)
> 
> ...


  They shipped the R29 boxes last week, according to their Facebook.


----------



## Shannon28 (Nov 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They shipped the R29 boxes last week, according to their Facebook.


Hmmm. I don't have any shipping info on my box and I signed up for the R29 deal. Maybe I'll get a normal box. I really don't want a repeat of the Misha anyway.


----------



## Babs (Nov 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have a question I paid for my November box in October (mid-october) since they ran out of October boxes I would get a November box. And I have checked my account and there is a charge from Glossybox for $21.00.
> 
> The thing is that I only bought one box for November for my birthday but cancelled early this month maybe on the 1st or so. And they haven't refunded anything....I don't want them to I really want the box. But now I am worried that I wont get one since I cancelled my subscription or if I am in their system that I will get a November box.


 I did that in July and I got the July box. You should be good. You're in their system for the Nov box and won't be charged for Dec.


----------



## OiiO (Nov 19, 2012)

If they charged you then you will definitely get your box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I had a similar story with them: got charged for my August box in July before I even received my July box, so I cancelled right away! (that was the main reason why I cancelled back then) I decided to not pester them for a refund and see what they do. I ended up getting an August box after all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have a question I paid for my November box in October (mid-october) since they ran out of October boxes I would get a November box. And I have checked my account and there is a charge from Glossybox for $21.00.
> 
> The thing is that I only bought one box for November for my birthday but cancelled early this month maybe on the 1st or so. And they haven't refunded anything....I don't want them to I really want the box. But now I am worried that I wont get one since I cancelled my subscription or if I am in their system that I will get a November box.


----------



## unique180 (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi there,

Yes,I noticed that too.Not that I'm complaining but the tax wasn't added this month


----------



## pride (Nov 19, 2012)

My account doesn't say mine is shipped yet. :/ If mine did ship today, I hope it's as speedy as it was last month! Three days total between entering shipment and being delivered! Would be awesome to get it before Thanksgiving.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Nov 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Shannon28* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Hmmm. I don't have any shipping info on my box and I signed up for the R29 deal. Maybe I'll get a normal box. I really don't want a repeat of the Misha anyway.


 Unfortunately, I am not getting the R29 deal and last month was my first month so I missed out on the Misha.. if you do get it again and the color works for me maybe we could work out a trade?


----------



## mermuse (Nov 19, 2012)

I thought I remembered where I could see an order status on my account, but I'm not seeing it.  Got "charged" for November on the 8th via R29 (so it was charged for $0 as I had already paid), but can't find shipping info anywhere.  Maybe my box will still show up.


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Nov 19, 2012)

This is only my second month and the first month I didn't get a shipping notice it just showed up. Is shipping pretty quick normally or more along the lines of BB?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> This is only my second month and the first month I didn't get a shipping notice it just showed up. Is shipping pretty quick normally or more along the lines of BB?


 Shipping for me is always slow...they use newgistics which is among the slowest, IMO.


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Nov 20, 2012)

> Shipping for me is always slow...they use newgistics which is among the slowest, IMO.


 Thank you but that sucks! Was hoping to get it soon : )


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Nov 20, 2012)

I got my shipping email the day it showed up at my door last month , but I've been stalking the GB account page where shipping info is posted.

If your order for this month is not "complete" there won't be any shipping info listed... right now, mine still says "payment successful".. sigh. I want my box!!


----------



## katie danielle (Nov 20, 2012)

I am so excited too! I would have thought if they really were sending out the R29 boxes last week that some people would have gotten them by now. I'm getting a regular box but I can't wait. I'll try to be suprised, but I'm sure I'll peek on here.


----------



## mermuse (Nov 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Katie-Gaslight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my shipping email the day it showed up at my door last month , but I've been stalking the GB account page where shipping info is posted.
> 
> If your order for this month is not "complete" there won't be any shipping info listed... right now, mine still says "payment successful".. sigh. I want my box!!


 Ah, right.  Ok.  I've got payment success instead.  I also have a r29 box.  Bleh.  I'm g, I guess.going to give it a few days/over the holidays to see what happens.


----------



## birchhughes (Nov 20, 2012)

Random question.....I got a 3 month sub and it ends in Nov ( I will get the Nov box). Do I have to re-sign up again or will my 3 month sub automatically renew?


----------



## katie danielle (Nov 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *birchhughes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Random question.....I got a 3 month sub and it ends in Nov ( I will get the Nov box). Do I have to re-sign up again or will my 3 month sub automatically renew?


 It won't automatically re-new, you have to purchase another one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Nov 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Ah, right.  Ok.  I've got payment success instead.  I also have a r29 box.  Bleh.  I'm g, I guess.going to give it a few days/over the holidays to see what happens.


 Bleh, I was so hoping it would come before Thanksgiving! GB shipping takes so freakishly long -- My Birchbox comes within 2-3 (4 max, if there's a Sunday inbetween) days -- I live in RI. Glossybox never took less than 8 or 9 days... but they're both in NJ!


----------



## birchhughes (Nov 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It won't automatically re-new, you have to purchase another one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 thanks! I wonder if I do it now would it be too early. I dont want to get the Nov box again.


----------



## birchhughes (Nov 20, 2012)

Also, there are some good beauty Black Friday sales.......I am in trouble! Sephora has some good ones and the Haute look will have theBalm on Thurs!!


----------



## katie danielle (Nov 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *birchhughes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> thanks! I wonder if I do it now would it be too early. I dont want to get the Nov box again.


 My 3 month subscription ended in October, so I had to purchase another one to start in November. What I did was I emailed them to ask when would be the right time to order my next 3 month subscription and avoid getting double boxes in October. Their response to me was on October 18th and they said they had already started selling November's box so I could go ahead and order my new subscription. So based on that I would said they are already selling December's box since it's November 20th, but I would definitely check because it seems some people have gotten screwed over ordering too soon. On their website it says to order now for your December box so you should be safe, but it's always a good idea to double check.


----------



## Babs (Nov 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My 3 month subscription ended in October, so I had to purchase another one to start in November. What I did was I emailed them to ask when would be the right time to order my next 3 month subscription and avoid getting double boxes in October. Their response to me was on October 18th and they said they had already started selling November's box so I could go ahead and order my new subscription. So based on that I would said they are already selling December's box since it's November 20th, but I would definitely check because it seems some people have gotten screwed over ordering too soon. On their website it says to order now for your December box so you should be safe, but it's always a good idea to double check.


 Definitely call them and ask because I ordered mine too early EVEN THOUGH the website said they were selling for the following month. An email may take too long to get a reply. Twitter is a quick way to get a response too.


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Nov 20, 2012)

Just as a "fun" thing to look at.... this was last month for me, shipping wise....I can hardly wait any longer...Gaaaahhhhhh *addicted*

Package Services
Delivered
October 20, 2012, 2:12 pm
PROVIDENCE, RI 02909 
Delivery Confirmationâ„¢
 
 
 
Out for Delivery
October 20, 2012, 7:47 am
PROVIDENCE, RI 02909 
 
 
 
 
Sorting Complete
October 20, 2012, 7:37 am
PROVIDENCE, RI 02909 
 
 
 
 
Arrival at Post Office
October 20, 2012, 5:09 am
PROVIDENCE, RI 02909 
 
 
 
 
Electronic Shipping Info Received
October 19, 2012

 
 
 
 
Departed Shipping Partner Facility
October 18, 2012, 5:21 pm
ELIZABETHPORT, NJ 07206 
 
 
 
 
Arrived Shipping Partner Facility
October 18, 2012, 5:42 am
ELIZABETHPORT, NJ 07206 
 
 
 
 
Picked Up by Shipping Partner
October 11, 2012, 10:38 pm
KEARNY, NJ 07032


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Nov 21, 2012)

I keep stalking this page hoping someone got their box super early and posted a spoiler!;


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I keep stalking this page hoping someone got their box super early and posted a spoiler!;


 And I keep stalking my doorman to see if any packages arrived!!!!

When I spoke to GB customer service on Monday they said the box shipped...but I have a feeling all that meant was a shipping label was created.


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Nov 21, 2012)

Yeah, someone on FB asked under one of their pics if the boxes were shipped and the person running the FB page said "they'll all ship out this week"... I guess Friday, at best. BOO.


 Kristin Lin I haven't received my Nov. Glossy Box yet. Have they all been shipped?   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





3 hours ago Â· Like

 


 
GlossyBox.com Kristin Lin Boxes are shipping this week   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Nov 21, 2012)

Boooooo! I want my box now! Or at least to know whats in it : ). Okay whoever gets their box first has to put a pic up!


----------



## Ashitude (Nov 21, 2012)

I got mine on the 19th last month. I wasn't as lucky this time around. I am so impatient!


----------



## princess2010 (Nov 21, 2012)

I'm dying too!!! I know this month's delays are because of the hurricane so I'm TRYING to be patient. Last month was so speedy they spoiled me!


----------



## jbro2006 (Nov 21, 2012)

I just was poking around the website and if you click on "the box" tab it shows all of the products in the November box.  I'm sure some are "either/or".


----------



## Ashitude (Nov 21, 2012)

Oooh nice box! I love GB.


----------



## jbro2006 (Nov 21, 2012)

Yeah- I would be happy with some or all of it.   I was just laughing at your post in the knorr thanksgiving cravebox thread - those greenbeans killed me!


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Nov 21, 2012)

VERY nice--and no dupes with the R29 box.  I'm getting one of each!  Now if the tracking info would just update for either/both!!!


----------



## Rachel Liane (Nov 21, 2012)

oooh I would be happy with any of that except for the stupid nail appliquÃ©s


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Nov 21, 2012)

I hope I don't get the nail polish strips

 if they are an "or" item; I got that item in my Birchbox last year and hated the application.. Not because the item GB has is bad, but because I just don't like the application method.

Otherwise everything looks great!


----------



## lilsxkitten (Nov 21, 2012)

I'm excited about the Solid Perfume Stick.. Love solid perfumes!.. the rest.. not so much.  I was really hoping to see Missha again..


----------



## lovepink (Nov 21, 2012)

Wow this box looks awesome!  Can't wait!

I will be interested to see the variations between regular and R29.


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Nov 21, 2012)

Please use spoiler tags! No one even has their box, I looked at the forum because it is fun to see if things have shipped, and that people are excited, speculations, etc... Instead I find an item that will be in our box. I like being surprised, and anticipating what will come! It seems more and more frequent that people quit using spoilers before most people even have boxes, but this is the first I've seen open spoilers before we even have a box.


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Nov 21, 2012)

apologies, i had a 5 day work-week cramped into 3 days and my brain is shut-off  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i edited my post.


----------



## Eleda (Nov 21, 2012)

O I love the

hand cream
But I get refinery deal  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> If they send me another Missha I will cry - I have #27, and #13 replacement, and possibly another one I don't need..."sad face"


----------



## Shauna999 (Nov 21, 2012)

I bought the 4 month deal for the price of 3- Cosmo deal. This should be month 1- I bought it on October 16 and it said I was going to get the November box, usually by now though it shows that my order is processing - but it shows nothing, I wrote customer service but have heard nothing, fingers crossed I'm getting this box- it looks awesome!!!


----------



## Brittann (Nov 21, 2012)

I called GB yesterday and they said the Refinery boxes and the regular November boxes all shipped out on Monday. I am dying to know what items are in my November box!!


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Nov 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Brittann* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I called GB yesterday and they said the Refinery boxes and the regular November boxes all shipped out on Monday. I am dying to know what items are in my November box!!


refinery box , someone fill me in


----------



## lilsxkitten (Nov 21, 2012)

> O I love the
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



But I get refinery deal  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> If they send me another Missha I will cry - I have #27, and #13 replacement, and possibly another one I don't need..."sad face" If you get one in#13 keep me in mind!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Nov 21, 2012)

I am NOT getting the R29 and missed out on the Missha (have no clue what color I would be I am light/medium) but if somebody didnt want theirs I would trade anything in my box for it!


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Nov 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Eleda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> O I love the
> 
> ...


 You actually got a replacement? I emailed, called and tweeted them (not all at once) because I would have needed a 13 but got a 27 instead but they said I should deal with it and mix it with white foundation (because everyone just has that laying around, apparently).


----------



## Eleda (Nov 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Katie-Gaslight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You actually got a replacement? I emailed, called and tweeted them (not all at once) because I would have needed a 13 but got a 27 instead but they said I should deal with it and mix it with white foundation (because everyone just has that laying around, apparently).


 Yes, I posted somewhere here that I called them about the fact my profile was fair and I got very dark shade. The sent a replacement. This is sad they did not send replacement to all who requested  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Eleda (Nov 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lilsxkitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If you get one in#13 keep me in mind!


 I will let you know!


----------



## Val Erler (Nov 22, 2012)

I just signed up for the December box with the 40% off code they sent in an e-mail.  It must've been meant for me because I NEVER check my spam folder and for some reason today I went scrolling through and glossybox caught my eye.


----------



## Marshie (Nov 22, 2012)

LOL so did I. &gt;_&gt; I am side eyeing myself because I swore I would never sign back up. But alas, it was too good to pass up.



> Originally Posted by *Val Erler* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just signed up for the December box with the 40% off code they sent in an e-mail.  It must've been meant for me because I NEVER check my spam folder and for some reason today I went scrolling through and glossybox caught my eye.


----------



## Shannon28 (Nov 22, 2012)

Care to share the code? I'm debating whether to sign up for dec.


----------



## Marshie (Nov 22, 2012)

*TG40*



> Originally Posted by *Shannon28* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Care to share the code? I'm debating whether to sign up for dec.


----------



## MissTK (Nov 22, 2012)

I also just signed up because of the 40% off deal. I hope it'll be worth it! And the code is *TG40*


----------



## Shannon28 (Nov 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Marshie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *TG40*


Thanks!


----------



## viccckyhoang (Nov 22, 2012)

thank you! my last box is this month and i just used the code for december's box! they already posted the content in this month's box and hopefully i get what i want :]


----------



## Bernadette (Nov 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Marshie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *TG40*


 Thank you, it worked for me too!


----------



## marybbryant (Nov 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Val Erler* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just signed up for the December box with the 40% off code they sent in an e-mail.  It must've been meant for me because I NEVER check my spam folder and for some reason today I went scrolling through and glossybox caught my eye.


 They say everything happens for a reason.  It must be fate!


----------



## JHP07 (Nov 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissTK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I also just signed up because of the 40% off deal. I hope it'll be worth it! And the code is *TG40*


 I just jumped on the glossybox bandwagon because of this 40% off deal!  I'm sure I will like at least 1 product in the December box.


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Nov 22, 2012)

Is the 40 percent off only for one month?


----------



## JHP07 (Nov 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Is the 40 percent off only for one month?


 Yes, only for a 1-month subscription (December box).


----------



## mellee (Nov 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Is the 40 percent off only for one month?


Thanks for the code!  I'd asked for a GB sub for Christmas when there was a discount code, but hubby didn't order in time ( =(  ) So I'm getting another sub.  =)  But maybe this'll convince me to give up another and sub here!

I tried the code for a 3 month but it didn't seem to allow it.  Looks like December only.


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Nov 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Eleda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes, I posted somewhere here that I called them about the fact my profile was fair and I got very dark shade. The sent a replacement. This is sad they did not send replacement to all who requested  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 
I think it's really crappy when companies pick-and-choose who does or doesn't get replacements. Ugh. Oh well, good for you though!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I kept the Misscha, knowing it's far too dark for me, and my sister in law will get it for Christmas (#27 is a great match for her). So I guess, in a way, not all is bad. LOL


----------



## mellee (Nov 22, 2012)

For those who haven't signed up yet, I don't know if it works with the code (don't know why it wouldn't), but if you go through ebates, you get an extra $2.75 back. 

Fortunately when I signed up with the code, I forgot I'd seen that earlier tonight.


----------



## Jess Bailey (Nov 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mellee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For those who haven't signed up yet, I don't know if it works with the code (don't know why it wouldn't), but if you go through ebates, you get an extra $2.75 back.
> 
> Fortunately when I signed up with the code, I forgot I'd seen that earlier tonight.


 thanks for the heads up. ebates worked with the code.


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Nov 23, 2012)

I wonder which of the items are the "or" items... I peeked at the website but I want my box!! Maybe someone will end up getting theirs tomorrow.. and post a pic!


----------



## onthecontrary (Nov 23, 2012)

can someone who used the code show where they actually subscribed on GB's site? When I click "subscribe now" it takes me to the options to pick monthly/3 month/6 month etc, but there is nothing clickable on that page. Am I missing something, or is their site just messed up (possibly due to high traffic)? Thanks ladies!


----------



## surelyslim (Nov 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *onthecontrary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> can someone who used the code show where they actually subscribed on GB's site? When I click "subscribe now" it takes me to the options to pick monthly/3 month/6 month etc, but there is nothing clickable on that page. Am I missing something, or is their site just messed up (possibly due to high traffic)? Thanks ladies!


 You can order from the gift (1 month for $15) if you're an active subscriber, but I had to navigate to the order page and the code should be valid assuming it's not going by EST time. 

If you eventually get to that page, you enter the promo code at the top (tg40) and check out. I think because I'm in Cali, it's about $13 for me.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 23, 2012)

^^^

try here: http://www.glossybox.com/join/ don't forget to go through ebates though. It's under thebox--&gt;subscribe now


----------



## lovelywhim (Nov 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *onthecontrary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> can someone who used the code show where they actually subscribed on GB's site? When I click "subscribe now" it takes me to the options to pick monthly/3 month/6 month etc, but there is nothing clickable on that page. Am I missing something, or is their site just messed up (possibly due to high traffic)? Thanks ladies!


 Just reposting what I responded in the other thread you asked this in...

http://www.glossybox.com/join

On my screen, the SUBSCRIBE links are in a pink box to the right of the box descriptions. Is your browser too narrow? In some browsers, you have to expand it to see the links. 

Here's what it looks like to me:


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Nov 23, 2012)

The only thing I might not use in this box is the

perfume because of allergies! I have wanted to try nailpolish strips because I don't currently paint my nails and I thought they might encourage me!!


----------



## onthecontrary (Nov 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovelywhim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Just reposting what I responded in the other thread you asked this in...
> ...


 ah ha! the culprit has been revealed! My browser was indeed too narrow, so I couldn't see those subscribe buttons. Thank you!

I'm in NY and my total ended up being $13.69





Not bad considering I am canceling my BB and didn't know which sub to pick up in its place!


----------



## pride (Nov 23, 2012)

Thanks so much for the code! My 3-month sub was up so I was glad to at least get the December box taken care of.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And now I can send a gift box for $15 -- perfect add-on for two of my friends that I have in mind.


----------



## Mystica (Nov 23, 2012)

So I guess Glossybox didn't ship boxes until today???  Whoever runs their facebook always seems like he/she is trolling everyone.  They posted on facebook "Good news!  Boxes have shipped! You'll get tracking emails by early next week!"  In Glossyspeak, "early next week"  probably means next Thursday.  Then they tell everyone to check their email for a special Black Friday discount, and there's no email, of course.  People say that, and Glossybox responds with their typical;y vague, and typically automaton-like response "Check your email."  Glossybox be trollin'...


----------



## Brittann (Nov 23, 2012)

I called GB on Monday and they said they shipped the R29 boxes and the November boxes out on Monday... That doesn't make any sense!


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Brittann* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I called GB on Monday and they said they shipped the R29 boxes and the November boxes out on Monday... That doesn't make any sense!


 They told me the same thing too when I called.


----------



## Mystica (Nov 23, 2012)

I don't know, a few people in the comment section on their facebook left vague comments that they received something today, not sure if they mean they received the box or the email.  And Glossybox has an irritating habit of leaving a lot of room for interpretation in every sentence they utter.  Which I guess is a good habit for a company that sends out surprise boxes to acquire, but it's irritating when they speak this way on matters that have nothing to do with the content of the boxes.

Are you guys sure they said they shipped them out Monday?  Or did you infer that's what they were saying when you guys talked to them?  Just going on email exchanges people have posted in the past with Glossybox, and how Glossybox speaks on facebook, it seems out of character for them to say anything that has any actual content.  Even their latest post on facebook could be interpreted in a variety of ways.  *sigh*  I'm starting to vent, I probably better stop here.


----------



## Brittann (Nov 23, 2012)

When I called GB on Monday the girl that answered the phone stated that both boxes were all shipped out that day. But, after their Facebook status today, who knows?? Frustrating!


----------



## Mystica (Nov 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Brittann* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> When I called GB on Monday the girl that answered the phone stated that both boxes were all shipped out that day. But, after their Facebook status today, who knows?? Frustrating!


 I thought they shipped Monday too because of comments earlier in the thread by you and others that said so, and I figured the delay was only with getting our tracking emails.  Glossyboxs' comments on facebook all week saying "Shipping this week" over and over, in response to people wanting to know when they're getting their boxes, was puzzling, mainly because, as usual, it's a non-answer (void of meaningful content) from Glossybox which could mean a number of things.

I guess I just would appreciate it if Glossybox would at least be clear enough so we know when it's time to start stalking our mailmen or not, lol.


----------



## Rachel Liane (Nov 24, 2012)

I'm still missing one of my survey's. I have called them 3 times about it and I just want my stupid points!


----------



## meaganola (Nov 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Rachel Liane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm still missing one of my survey's. I have called them 3 times about it and I just want my stupid points!


 I'm missing *all* of my October surveys.  The first time I asked about them, I was told that the November surveys weren't out yet because the boxes haven't shipped yet!  Uh, right, but I'm looking for my *October* surveys.  Four emails, two Twitter posts, and one Twitter DM later, and nothing.  I'm very, very close to sending another email every day and taking advantage of my unlimited cell phone minutes (and earbuds that make it look like I'm just listening to podcasts when I'm really trying to get in touch with someone, not to mention a boss who doesn't really seem to mind the occasional personal call at random non-break times) next week until this gets resolved.  It's a little thing, but they're just really pissing me off a this point.  (And I thought the box was *horrible*, so I really want to vent provide them with the requested feedback.)


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Nov 24, 2012)

Because of the discount I'm so tempted to subscribe to a second box, even though they aren't that different, just because its a good deal. My subscriptions are seriously out of control. Never thought when I signed up for my first sub which was BB a year ago that I would be so addicted!


----------



## GariDong (Nov 24, 2012)

I got my box. Here is what I got:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Epionce hand cream full size Illamasqua medium pencil (size not shown, looks like full size) Nume Argan Oil, comes with $100 Nume coupon skin &amp; co truffle serum (50% of full size) love and always solid perfume

Edited to add spoiler tag.


----------



## cranraspberry (Nov 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GariDong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got my box. Here is what I got:


 Maybe better to hide the text, so as not to spoil the surprise for those who still don't know what they're getting? 

I've given in to my curiosity, so have to ask - what color is the Illamasqua pencil?


----------



## GariDong (Nov 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cranraspberry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Maybe better to hide the text, so as not to spoil the surprise for those who still don't know what they're getting?
> 
> I've given in to my curiosity, so have to ask - what color is the Illamasqua pencil?


 flinch


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GariDong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got my box. Here is what I got:
> 
> 
> ...


 


> Originally Posted by *GariDong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got my box. Here is what I got:
> 
> 
> ...


 Great box!!!!! Thank you so much for posting.

How much do you need to spend to use the  $100 Nume coupon?


----------



## GariDong (Nov 24, 2012)

> Great box!!!!! Thank you so much for posting.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



There is no minimum but it is only good for styling products, I believe they are all over $100. It is the similar to the coupon myglam sent out.


----------



## DiorAdora (Nov 24, 2012)

Good afternoon I got my box today. If you wanna see sizes and etc I do have my video up linked in my signature. I was really happy to use the nume code the zebra flat iron was 115$ but out of stock so I got the 125$ flat iron and paid 12$ for shipping! That really is not a bad deal for the hair iron at all I can't wait to get it and finally try one of nume hair tools! As fas as the other code in the box from skinco it says you can get a free sample set but I don't see where we enter the code or do we have to buy something first???  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Nov 24, 2012)

Isn't it weird that the Refinery29 boxes supposedly went out 1 week before the regular boxes, and people are getting the regular Nov boxes but no one has posted receipt of the R29 box yet?  (Sorry for the run-on sentence)

I want my boxes!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ashitude (Nov 24, 2012)

My daughter just walked in the door with my box. Yay!


----------



## briyes1 (Nov 24, 2012)

Hi.  I received my Refinery 29 box today!  I received:  

1. Lierac   Creme Mesolift Moisturizer

2. Missha M Perfect Cover BB Cream SPF 42 in #23
3. O.P.I in GoldenEye
4. Phyto   Phytonectar Oil
5. Rosebud Mocha Rose Lip Balm with Vanilla
'6. vBeaute Rub Off Gentle Facial Exfoliator


----------



## Jazbot (Nov 24, 2012)

Pictures Please!


----------



## jannie135 (Nov 24, 2012)

I just got my normal box today! My r29 box is MIA







The eyeliner/lip color is Rump... like a periwinkle baby blue? Lol and the nail strip is like a cranberry color called Sinderella.

I got a close up picture of the pencil on my bloggedy.
Now I'm off to work lol

BLACK FRIDAY WEEKEND IS KILLING MEEEE!!!!


----------



## briyes1 (Nov 24, 2012)

Photo of the Refinery 29 Box:


----------



## Stemarber (Nov 24, 2012)

Here is a picture of my box and the card. ​ 








my pencil is in Bait, which is a super cute color

Edit: I can't seem to rotate the first picture, so apologizes to your necks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 24, 2012)

I hope I get the handcream and the perfume stick! Nothing else is that interesting to me, but I'll probably change my mind once my box arrives  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Nov 24, 2012)

Oooo, I hope I get the Lierac.  Dying to try it and it looks like a good size!



> Originally Posted by *Stemarber* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here is a picture of my box and the card. ​
> 
> ...


----------



## Stemarber (Nov 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oooo, I hope I get the Lierac.  Dying to try it and it looks like a good size!


 It is! It's 1.1 fl oz. I can't wait to try it later.


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 24, 2012)

Your box looks great....question....

Is that a blush in there? If so what brand? 

Thanks!


> Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got my normal box today! My r29 box is MIA
> 
> ...


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Nov 24, 2012)

all you guys who got their boxes today (whether r29 or regular) -- did you ever receive a shipping notification or did they just show up??

edit: my GB just arrived... LOL!

- Illamasqua pencil in Rump... BABY BLUE... really? If anyone wants this, I'd be happy to swap!

- Kryolan blush in Glossy Rosewood (yay!)
- Skin &amp; Co Truffle Serum (yay!) - NuMe Argan Oil (yay!)
- Incoco nail polish strips... WHY?????? Ugh! Hahaha. They look like a matte red, so at least it's a color I'd actually wear. Maybe I'll give them another shot.
 
 
I anyone wants to trade the Illamasqua pencil for their perfume, hit me up!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I didn't swatch it or anything.


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Nov 24, 2012)

In my opinion the R29 boxes are sooooooo much better than the regular ones this month!  I am dying to try the Missha if anyone wants to swap something.. I'm probaby a #21 or #23.  I would trade anything in my Glossybox (even multiple items) and I have 2 deluxe size Benefit They're Real mascaras from Ipsy


----------



## goodgollymolly6 (Nov 24, 2012)

Ugh, I got a duplicate blush that I received in a previous box. I cant find their contact information on the website does anyone know how I contact customer service about this?


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Nov 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DiorAdora* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Good afternoon I got my box today. If you wanna see sizes and etc I do have my video up linked in my signature. I was really happy to use the nume code the zebra flat
> 
> iron was 115$ but out of stock so I got the 125$ flat iron and paid 12$ for shipping! That really is not a bad deal for the hair iron at all I can't wait to get it and finally try one of nume hair tools! As fas as the other code in the box from skinco it says you can get a free sample set but I don't see where we enter the code or do we have to buy something first???


 I tried adding a random item to my cart and see if the code will work but I got this... maybe the code isn't active yet?

SHOPPING CART

 Coupon code "GLOSSYBOX" is not valid. 
 
  PRODUCT NAME
  UNIT PRICE
QTY SUBTOTAL   Continue ShoppingUPDATE SHOPPING CART



FACE VELVET TUBER LOTION WITH TRUFFLE FORMULA
Edit
$49.00


----------



## Rachel Liane (Nov 24, 2012)

So i'm sorta really terribly annoyed. One of my items was missing from my box -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. Really glossybox? Funny thing is when I was opening my box I even commented to myself that I thought it felt too light. Anyway my box contains (or should I say is supposed to contain): 

Illamasqua Lip and Eye Medium Pencil (in Black)
Lierac Gommage Sensoriel (it's an exfoliator)
Nume Style Arganics by NuMe Argan Oil (what's missing)
Perfumies Solid Perfume Stick (in cucumber, which was rolled all the way up and smashed in the cap, when I call about my missing item I'm going to see if I can get a replacement)
Skin and Co Roma Ruffle Serum: Hydro-Toning Day Face Serum


----------



## StickyLips (Nov 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *goodgollymolly6* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ugh, I got a duplicate blush that I received in a previous box. I cant find their contact information on the website does anyone know how I contact customer service about this?


Once you log-in to their website there is a there is a form to submit comments.  I've used this form in the past and have received email responses from GB.


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Nov 24, 2012)

@Rachel Liane:

Last month someone was missing the blush from their GB, and got a replacement product! It wasn't the blush as GB claimed to be out of them, but some really expensive body tonic or body oil or something, check the October thread  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was a bit jealous - I don't think it was an item they actually sent out in the boxes.. I would have liked that too! Hahaha.

P.S.:

Why did GB say they're out of the blush, but now they are again sending it this month? I doubt they have a new batch made for this month. Weird...
Oh, if someone wants my hair tool code, let me know. I looked at the store but I don't need anything.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Rachel Liane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So i'm sorta really terribly annoyed. One of my items was missing from my box -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. Really glossybox? Funny thing is when I was opening my box I even commented to myself that I thought it felt too light. Anyway my box contains (or should I say is supposed to contain):
> 
> ...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Katie-Gaslight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> @Rachel Liane:
> 
> ...


 Yeah, I was the one missing the blush and I was a little bummed when I saw girls getting the bluxh this month! The replacement I got was more than satisfactory, don't get me wrong, but I am a blush fiend! Oh well...maybe I'll get it this month!?

Actually, now that I think about it, I guess they didn't specifically say "We ran out of the blush"...it was something along the lines of "If we are unable to replace the exact product, a product of equal or greater value will be provided" so I guess I just assumed. Who knows...


----------



## Ashley Curley (Nov 24, 2012)

I just got my box today...I am not sure how I feel about it. I really loved the October Box and this one is awful to me by comparison.

Epionce Hand Cream...Ok, but I have a ton of hand cream.
Illamasqua Lip and Eye Medium Pencil- Strumpet (Red). Red is not my color. I am willing to trade it for the blush that some people received in their boxes. Message me/reply if interested.
Nume Arganics Oil...I am excited to try this!
Perfumies...I got Kissing Bandit. This just smelled gross to me (I like more fruity scents). It has already made its way to the trash can.
Skin&amp;Co Truffle Serum...not sure about this. Considering I am 26 I don't feel I need to "slow down the signs of aging". We shall see.
 
Hopefully December's box is better.


----------



## pride (Nov 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> In my opinion the R29 boxes are sooooooo much better than the regular ones this month!  I am dying to try the Missha if anyone wants to swap something.. I'm probaby a #21 or #23.  I would trade anything in my Glossybox (even multiple items) and I have 2 deluxe size Benefit They're Real mascaras from Ipsy


 I have a #23 from last month that I gave my mom but I came back this week and she hadn't even taken it out of the GB. She doesn't seem to want it anymore so I'm up for trading for...something. It's totally new, I've tried Missha before so I didn't even need to open it to know that it wasn't my shade.


----------



## cranraspberry (Nov 24, 2012)

This was my first box - I signed up with the KISS code, but didn't get the promised lipstick with my order. 





I got:

- the blush (seems really nice - love the color and the texture, but haven't tried it on my cheeks yet)

- the face serum (smells nice as well, we'll see what it does. Liked the sample size of this one - serum samples are usually teensy little thingies)

- the argan oil (I've been wanting to try something like that)

- the Illamasqua pencil in Whiplash (now this is a strange one - it's a gorgeous color on its own, a bright yellow/lime, but I'm not nearly brave enough to wear that as an eyeliner, let alone a lip liner...)

- the Incoco stickers in Sinderella (not really something I can see myself using, although the color is a nice deep red)

I'm glad I didn't get the perfume, but I was really hoping for the hand cream and/or Lierac scrub... 

If anyone wants to trade the nail stickers or the Illamasqua, just let me know! I'll gladly throw in the hair styling coupon code as well.
All in all, I like to think of Glossybox as a little treat for myself once a month. I can't say I'm too thrilled with the contents of the box (and it's my first one! I was kind of expecting to be super excited), but then again I'm mostly paying for the experience - the expectations, the pretty box delivered to my doorstep and getting to try something new, and not for the products themselves. 

But quite frankly if the next couple of boxes are comparable to this one, I will be canceling.


----------



## StickyLips (Nov 24, 2012)

I got the Illamasqua in Devotion which is a light green according to an online chart.  I haven't opened it.  I'll trade for just about any other color and will even throw in the solid perfume 'forever young' or the Truffle Serum.  Send PM if interested.


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Nov 24, 2012)

I don't get why people throw samples away, especially bigger ones like the perfume 

Not everyone likes the same stuff, I'm sure you'd be able to find someone who likes it!


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Nov 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pride* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have a #23 from last month that I gave my mom but I came back this week and she hadn't even taken it out of the GB. She doesn't seem to want it anymore so I'm up for trading for...something. It's totally new, I've tried Missha before so I didn't even need to open it to know that it wasn't my shade.


   You just made my day!  I'm going to send you my trade list in a PM


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Nov 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Katie-Gaslight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't get why people throw samples away, especially bigger ones like the perfume
> 
> Not everyone likes the same stuff, I'm sure you'd be able to find someone who likes it!


  I agree!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Katie-Gaslight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## StickyLips (Nov 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *StickyLips* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the Illamasqua in Devotion which is a light green according to an online chart.  I haven't opened it.  I'll trade for just about any other color and will even throw in the solid perfume 'forever young' or the Truffle Serum.  Send PM if interested.


Throw in means include, not throw away as some are suggesting.  Please read posts more carefully.


----------



## Ashitude (Nov 24, 2012)

Picture and list of stuff I got.

Nume $100 Gift Certificate

LLamasqua Lip and eye pencil in Finch.  Full size

Lierac, a gel oil texture scrub.  1.1 oz

Nume Style Argan Oil  10ml

Perfumies solid perfume stick  .07 oz

Skin &amp; Co Roma Truffle Serum 15 ml


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *StickyLips* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *StickyLips* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Nov 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *StickyLips* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Throw in means include, not throw away as some are suggesting.  Please read posts more carefully.


 Wasn't directed at you, girlie  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Someone a few posts above me said their sample went straight into the trash. I'm also not trying to be rude to that person specifically -- I saw a comment like that (product XYZ goes straight in the trash when I get it/I'm throwing this out right away, I hate that brand/smell/etc., and so on) on several subbie threads from several different people. I just don't understand that mentality


----------



## StickyLips (Nov 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> They were referring to the other poster that said her perfume already made it to the trashcan. And many other posts of that type that pop up here.


Omg...I didn't see the post about the trash can.  Yikes.  I save items that I'm not going to use for gifts and things like that.  If I can't trade the green pencil I'll give it as a Christmas gift to a much younger gal who will probably really enjoy it.


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Picture and list of stuff I got.
> 
> ...


----------



## StickyLips (Nov 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Katie-Gaslight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wasn't directed at you, girlie  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Someone a few posts above me said their sample went straight into the trash. I'm also not trying to be rude to that person specifically -- I saw a comment like that (product XYZ goes straight in the trash when I get it/I'm throwing this out right away, I hate that brand/smell/etc., and so on) on several subbie threads from several different people. I just don't understand that mentality


 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I don't understand that mentality either.  If I can't trade I stock pile them for gifts.  I have four different subscriptions and my one girlfriend is getting a boatload of self tanner stuff I got this year.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *StickyLips* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Katie-Gaslight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *StickyLips* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Ashitude (Nov 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Katie-Gaslight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> all you guys who got their boxes today (whether r29 or regular) -- did you ever receive a shipping notification or did they just show up??
> 
> ...


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yep, that's what I do, too..or swap it here...or send it to someone who mentions wanting it..unless it's expired or gross, I hate to see anything go to waste!





> Originally Posted by *Katie-Gaslight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wasn't directed at you, girlie  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Someone a few posts above me said their sample went straight into the trash. I'm also not trying to be rude to that person specifically -- I saw a comment like that (product XYZ goes straight in the trash when I get it/I'm throwing this out right away, I hate that brand/smell/etc., and so on) on several subbie threads from several different people. I just don't understand that mentality


 It's just like the proverb says..."One person's trash is another person's treasure"


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## mellee (Nov 24, 2012)

I got the Black Friday special for the December box, but just reading about the green pencil makes me think I probably won't continue past that month.  I can understand that not everyone will like everything in every sub box.  And I also understand that part of the fun is going outside your comfort zones with colors or products you may not buy on your own.  Still, I'd have to say that'd be something more than 50% of women wouldn't like/want/wear.  Are the sub companies really keeping up their side of the bargain when they do this, or are they just pushing off duds the companies couldn't sell on us?

Or maybe I'm just crazy and the vast majority of women who get this sub would think the green pencil was a fun and quirky thing to try!  In which case, yeah - it's probably gonna end up being the wrong sub for me.


----------



## StellaSunshine (Nov 24, 2012)

The boxes are looking pretty good, I think.  Here's to hoping I get the nail strips and the perfume stick!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mellee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the Black Friday special for the December box, but just reading about the green pencil makes me think I probably won't continue past that month.  I can understand that not everyone will like everything in every sub box.  And I also understand that part of the fun is going outside your comfort zones with colors or products you may not buy on your own.  Still, I'd have to say that'd be something more than 50% of women wouldn't like/want/wear.  Are the sub companies really keeping up their side of the bargain when they do this, or are they just pushing off duds the companies couldn't sell on us?
> 
> Or maybe I'm just crazy and the vast majority of women who get this sub would think the green pencil was a fun and quirky thing to try!  In which case, yeah - it's probably gonna end up being the wrong sub for me.


 But isn't the pencil intended to be an eye AND lip pencil? If I am not mistaken, it is. If so, I don't see a green pencil on the eyes to be anything so crazy, I wear one all the time. Same with the blue. I'd much rather get a color that might be a little different than get yet another basic black eyeliner in a sub...

And someone got Flinch, which is a soft charcoal gray, and someone got red...they're sending out different shades...

I can't imagine that more than 50% of women who would sign up for a sub like this would be appalled by trying a little color?

Here's the description of the pencil from Illamasqua:

Medium Pencil is one of our most versatile products. Their smooth cream texture smoothes onto skin to create sensuous lips, or sultry eye designs. They glide over face and body for a lasting, colour-true finish. Write a different story with every look.


----------



## mellee (Nov 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> But isn't the pencil intended to be an eye AND lip pencil? If I am not mistaken, it's called an "Eye and Lip Medium". If so, I don't see a green pencil on the eyes to be anything so crazy, I wear one all the time. Same with the blue. I'd much rather get a color that might be a little different than get yet another basic black eyeliner in a sub...


Well, yeah, but I'm kinda old-fashioned about that.  I think if they're gonna claim it's a benefit of their product over every other pencil that you can use it as both, it should be a color many people would want to _use_ as both.  Otherwise, what keeps _every _company from listing their pencils as eye/lip?  Just that it won't poison you if some gets in your mouth, and also won't blind you if it gets too near your eye? 




  I understand your point about the over-abundance black and brown eyeliners in the boxes.  But putting in the olive or purple or blue eyeliners, like Birchbox did, is cool.  Advertising a not-usually-lip-color as "This is different because you can also use it on your lips!" puts it in the realm of those lip tattoos to me, and I can relax and enjoy occasional funky-fun items like that more if I've spent $10 for the box than if I've spent $21 - or if it's just an extra rather than meant to be a main item, which it didn't dawn on me this may be. 

Basically, I can see someone a little more makeup-adventurous than I saying, "What a great reddish lip pencil!  I wonder if they have 'em in funky colors like green!  I'd so buy one!" faster than I could see those like me saying, "What a great green lip pencil!  I wonder if they have 'em in reddish!  I'd so buy one!"  So if this box is geared towards people who would want green lips, I'll probably find it's not for me.


----------



## Rachel Liane (Nov 24, 2012)

not necessarily true, it depends on the person. I wear purple and blue lipstick from illimasaque and as such I would use a purple or  blue to line my lips. So I could feasibly use colors like that for both. =)


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Nov 24, 2012)

I am really not pleased with what i received at all. I would show you guys but every time i click the button to add a spoiler with a picture it wont allow me.


----------



## lilsxkitten (Nov 24, 2012)

The R29 boxes are wayyy better. They have one more item than the regular subs and people don't have to worry about the possibility of getting makup colors made popular by Jem and the Holograms... Truly, truly, truly outrageous.. Edited to correct awful grammer from typing this on my cell phone..


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 24, 2012)

I wouldn't wear blue or green on my lips on a normal day, but I think it's just that the formulation is such that it is soft and creamy enough to be used for both. Obviously, they know that redder colors will probably be used for lips more often while blues, greens, treys, will likely be used more on the eyes.

Nothing keeps other companies from stating that their products are versatile, they just choose not to. And as such, you often get people who get something like a brown lipliner, and then are scared to use it on their eyes since the pencil only says lip. And then the product goes to waste. Frankly, I think it's smart of them not to differentiate between their eye and lip pencils (and if you look on their site, they are categorized only under pencils).

I don't think Glossybox has ever sent out a box that is obviously meant for someone who wants green lips. They're sending out a product from a brand that is modern and a little edgy and as such, offer products that you can choose to use in a less conventional way. Doesn't mean you have to.


----------



## marybbryant (Nov 24, 2012)

Colours 


Torment 


Feisty



Spell



Strumpet



Titivate



Manic



Bait



Thrash



Paint



Vow



Hex



Interrogate



Ascend



Honour



Fidelity



Elate



Debonair



Flinch



Obscene



Adamant



S.O.P.H.I.E.


----------



## lilsxkitten (Nov 24, 2012)

With the swatches posted, I hope that the "off" colors aren't the only ones being sent in the boxes. Similarly to when they sent this brand's nail polish.


----------



## marybbryant (Nov 24, 2012)

The Illamasqua was originally intended to be theatrical makeup, but then became popular as non-theatrical makeup.  Their site calls it "nightime makeup for your alter ego". 

I would probably wear most of the colors except the yellow, the bright blue and the white.  I'm kind of traditional and wouldnt wear an overly bright shade on my eyes, or a non-traditional lip color.   I do wear colored eyeliner, but darker shades like plum, dark purple, a dark smokey blue, and a dark mossy green.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 24, 2012)

I honestly think I would be able to use just about any color...I think I'd probably have the most trouble with "Feisty" but I'm sure I could do something with it.  I just hope I like the actual formula better than I did the polish...hated that. And I hope, if I get this, I don't get black or brown...I already have a lifetime supply.

I think I would want Flinch the most...would be nice and soft on the eyes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marybbryant (Nov 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lilsxkitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> With the swatches posted, I hope that the "off" colors aren't the only ones being sent in the boxes. Similarly to when they sent this brand's nail polish.


 I hope not too, but a couple of people here stated they got the Strumpet, which is great for anyone who wears a red lip, and someone else said they recieved Flinch, which looks to be a gray, and I would wear on my eyes.  I wonder how blendable these are?

I pray I dont get the yellow or the bright blue ot that fuishia shade!


----------



## cranraspberry (Nov 24, 2012)

Well that's just dandy - looks like the Whiplash color (a bright lime green) that I got isn't even on their website.  Discontinued perhaps?


----------



## marybbryant (Nov 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cranraspberry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Well that's just dandy - looks like the Whiplash color (a bright lime green) that I got isn't even on their website.
> 
> Discontinued perhaps?


 Oh no!  I wonder if there are any more "surprise" shades like that!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 24, 2012)

Someone got a baby blue color called Rump, too. And I've seen someone mention a light green called Devotion.


----------



## lilsxkitten (Nov 24, 2012)

I would love to get a red! Yellow, light blue, lime green, or even grey doesn't work with my coloring. I look like a washed out corpse! I think the brand is really cool, but I'm hoping for a good color since it is one of the highlights of my non-R29 box!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 24, 2012)

I'm wondering if the paler colors would be good for an inner corner highlight?

Or creamy enough to be used as an eyeshadow base?

Or if the darker/brighter reds and browns would be a good base for lip colors that are too light? 

Guess I'll just have to see how the texture is when I get it. Either way, I've promised myself that I'm going to at least try everything I get in my sub boxes, so I will find out!


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh no!  I wonder if there are any more "surprise" shades like that!


 I just received my box and I am happy with it (and the color choices)

The Illamasaqua pencil is in Hex. It is described as a soft biscuit nude. It is really light not a typical nude you would buy to line your lips. its a VERY washed out whitened beige. The swatches online makes it appear a zillion times darker. I would never buy it thinking it's way too light (I have fair to medium skin btw), but I will try it on my waterline when eyes are red or to white out my lips, when I do a nude mouth. 

So I am happy I was sent something I would never buy and will now probably wind up using.
 
The rest of the contents were...
Kryolan Blush in Glossy Rosewood (yay!)
Incoco Nail Strips (stocking stuffer)
Nume Argan Oil (love argan anything)
Skin &amp; Co Truffle Serum - my tube seems half empty...does anyone else have that some issue or is it just me?!
 
This was also an extra box I bought with the KISS code so the Glossy Pink lipstick was in there as well


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cranraspberry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Well that's just dandy - looks like the Whiplash color (a bright lime green) that I got isn't even on their website.
> 
> Discontinued perhaps?


 Long discontinued (in mid-2011 it looks like). The link I found for it no longer works.

http://illamasqua.com/shop/products/sale-5-00/medium-pencils/whiplash-medium-pencil


----------



## marybbryant (Nov 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Someone got a baby blue color called Rump, too. And I've seen someone mention a light green called Devotion.


 I wonder if they are sending out discontinued shades?


----------



## marybbryant (Nov 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm wondering if the paler colors would be good for an inner corner highlight?
> 
> ...


 I made myself the same promise.  This could be interesting!


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm wondering if the paler colors would be good for an inner corner highlight?
> 
> ...


 Great ideas!

The pencil seems to be pretty blend-able, so you can easily use it on the outer corners to form a V, the crease if you blend it upwards.etc..

This way you aren't be limited to the lash line if you get a color you wouldn't wear as a liner.

I got mine in Hex. It's essentially the exact same color as my skin. It barely shows up when I swatched it. (I have fair to medium skin) It's MUCH lighter than the swatch, which looks nude brownish. This is literally white washed out beige.


----------



## LAtPoly (Nov 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mellee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the Black Friday special for the December box, but just reading about the green pencil makes me think I probably won't continue past that month.  I can understand that not everyone will like everything in every sub box.  And I also understand that part of the fun is going outside your comfort zones with colors or products you may not buy on your own.  Still, I'd have to say that'd be something more than 50% of women wouldn't like/want/wear.  Are the sub companies really keeping up their side of the bargain when they do this, or are they just pushing off duds the companies couldn't sell on us?
> 
> Or maybe I'm just crazy and the vast majority of women who get this sub would think the green pencil was a fun and quirky thing to try!  In which case, yeah - it's probably gonna end up being the wrong sub for me.


 Since this was a promo to get new subscribers (although a few of us oldies took advantage of it...) I'm betting it'll be a really good box to try and suck you the subscribers for more...

At least, that's what I'm hoping!  Since the regular November box seems kinda "meh", that's my guess - that they're saving the good items for next month.

I'm about 2-3 boxes before I earn my "free" box...and then I'm thinking of unsubbing afterwards. While I like Glossybox a lot, about every 1 out of 5 boxes is a dud and it's harder to swallow a $21+ dud.  And I'm just a little sampled out (FINALLY).  Until my business grows more, I think I'll just stay subbed to only Birchbox for a bit.  I'm always the most pleased with Birchbox.

That is until they get another good promo like R-29... Then my deal radar can't say no!  LOLOL.  And I really do like Glossybox's service quite a bit...I've gotten some awesome shizz because of them.

-L


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Nov 24, 2012)

My liner was a black color, so not me, and i was so dissapointed. Whats the point of having a beauty profile that i always have set to be extravagant or trendy for makeup looks, if i am going to get such boring colors. =


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Nikki Apostolou* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My liner was a black color, so not me, and i was so dissapointed. Whats the point of having a beauty profile that i always have set to be extravagant or trendy for makeup looks, if i am going to get such boring colors. =


 Aw, I really I hope I don't get a black or brown. I like subs for the "try something new" factor, and no matter how good a liner is, black/brown is just not new or exciting for me.

Maybe you could get one of the ladies who are unhappy with their "off" colors to trade??


----------



## meaganola (Nov 24, 2012)

I am really hoping for one of the more-bizarre pencil colors like acid green!  My color preferences run towards the punk and theatrical.  I received the peach Illamasqua nail polish when it was sent out a couple of months ago, and I would never wear it because it's a pretty and feminine color, but I do not wear pretty and feminine colors, so I managed to trade it for the acid green shimmer one, which is *totally* my speed.  Brown or black eyeliner?  Boooooring.  Do not want.  Cool-toned acid green, fuchsia, neon turquoise, or bright sky blue?  I want.  Of course, this naturally means I will get a warm traditional color.  Or the Kryolan blusher instead of the pencil, and I already received the blusher, although I refuse to use blusher (I am *very* rosy-cheeked naturally), so it's been up for swap since I received it with no takers.


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Nikki Apostolou* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My liner was a black color, so not me, and i was so dissapointed. Whats the point of having a beauty profile that i always have set to be extravagant or trendy for makeup looks, if i am going to get such boring colors. =


 I am sure you can get someone with one of the funkier colors to trade with you. They would be thrilled for black! What else did you get in your box? You seemed disappointed overall.


----------



## Dalylah (Nov 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am really hoping for one of the more-bizarre pencil colors like acid green!  My color preferences run towards the punk and theatrical.  I received the peach Illamasqua nail polish when it was sent out a couple of months ago, and I would never wear it because it's a pretty and feminine color, but I do not wear pretty and feminine colors, so I managed to trade it for the acid green shimmer one, which is *totally* my speed.  Brown or black eyeliner?  Boooooring.  Do not want.  Cool-toned acid green, fuchsia, neon turquoise, or bright sky blue?  I want.  Of course, this naturally means I will get a warm traditional color.  Or the Kryolan blusher instead of the pencil, and I already received the blusher, although I refuse to use blusher (I am *very* rosy-cheeked naturally), so it's been up for swap since I received it with no takers.


See, if you get the "ordinary" colors you can wear them on Halloween and freak all of your friends out by dressing mainstream






P.S. I love bolder colors too!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am really hoping for one of the more-bizarre pencil colors like acid green!  My color preferences run towards the punk and theatrical.  I received the peach Illamasqua nail polish when it was sent out a couple of months ago, and I would never wear it because it's a pretty and feminine color, but I do not wear pretty and feminine colors, so I managed to trade it for the acid green shimmer one, which is *totally* my speed.  Brown or black eyeliner?  Boooooring.  Do not want.  Cool-toned acid green, fuchsia, neon turquoise, or bright sky blue?  I want.  Of course, this naturally means I will get a warm traditional color.  Or the Kryolan blusher instead of the pencil, and I already received the blusher, although I refuse to use blusher (I am *very* rosy-cheeked naturally), so it's been up for swap since I received it with no takers.


 LOL, this is me, too. While I will wear some pretty feminine colors sometimes, I prefer to get something more "out there" from my subs, so of course I got the peach polish, too. So I'm fully expecting a black, brown, or pink pencil.

I wear scrubs to work every day and feel so blah and frumpy, so I love to go crazy with makeup colors...keeps me from feeling drab!

I would be thrilled to get the blusher, though...I was supposed to get it last month, but it was missing from my box, and when they sent my replacement,t hey sent me something else.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Nov 25, 2012)

I was the person who received rump! The shades might be discontinued but I doubt they are expired.


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am really hoping for one of the more-bizarre pencil colors like acid green!  My color preferences run towards the punk and theatrical.  I received the peach Illamasqua nail polish when it was sent out a couple of months ago, and I would never wear it because it's a pretty and feminine color, but I do not wear pretty and feminine colors, so I managed to trade it for the acid green shimmer one, which is *totally* my speed.  Brown or black eyeliner?  Boooooring.  Do not want.  Cool-toned acid green, fuchsia, neon turquoise, or bright sky blue?  I want.  Of course, this naturally means I will get a warm traditional color.  Or the Kryolan blusher instead of the pencil, and I already received the blusher, although I refuse to use blusher (I am *very* rosy-cheeked naturally), so it's been up for swap since I received it with no takers.  It


 It looks as though everyone is getting the pencil. The blush was just in a few boxes so far.


----------



## Bernadette (Nov 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Long discontinued (in mid-2011 it looks like). The link I found for it no longer works.
> ...


 Oh that is so nice of GlossyBox! Send out the discontinued colors from 2011?! WTH?!



 Even if it isn't expired, shouldn't we be getting fashion forward items?


----------



## karwaitraveler (Nov 25, 2012)

Just got my first box (yay!), but some stuff was missing/broken (nay  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ). I've already emailed GlossyBox, but man, this sucks! I didn't get the $100 coupon for Nume (is that something everyone received?). Also, I got the Kryolan blush, which seems nice, but it was cracked into pieces when I got it, and is really difficult to use. I've already emailed GB, so hopefully they can remedy it. Otherwise, I got the Incoco, Skin &amp; Co (also something I don't need--I'm 26 and not looking for anything age-preventative yet besides sunscreen!), the pencil in Honour (a dark brown), and the Argan oil. Not bad, but really not the best for the first box, especially after having seen October's box (and also having just received a PopSugar box...). 

I'm excited to join this forum after having lurked behind my computer for a few days now!


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 25, 2012)

I doubt it expired as well. Don't liners have a two year shelf life? If so then that green one probably is good for 12 to 18 months depending on when it was made. I think it's a weird green but know my daughter would LOVE it because it's a green.


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Nov 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am sure you can get someone with one of the funkier colors to trade with you. They would be thrilled for black! What else did you get in your box? You seemed disappointed overall.


I would love to trade for a pink or a blue or any other bright color! I wanted to post pics but i didnt want to be rude and not do that spoiler thing, but when i clicked it and set it up it just never appeared in the box all the times i tried it. I am not fully dissapointed, i just find the samples smaller this month, and for the past two months i think they have just completely disregarded my beauty profile.


----------



## Rachel Liane (Nov 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Nikki Apostolou* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I would love to trade for a pink or a blue or any other bright color! I wanted to post pics but i didnt want to be rude and not do that spoiler thing, but when i clicked it and set it up it just never appeared in the box all the times i tried it. I am not fully dissapointed, i just find the samples smaller this month, and for the past two months i think they have just completely disregarded my beauty profile.


 That's what I did. One of the girls here had posted she wanted to trade her blue, so I emailed her and asked if she would want my black and we are going to trade! =)


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Nov 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Rachel Liane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's what I did. One of the girls here had posted she wanted to trade her blue, so I emailed her and asked if she would want my black and we are going to trade! =)


 Well if anyone wants to trade i have the color erratic. I looked it up but it isnt avilble anywhere =


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Nikki Apostolou* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I would love to trade for a pink or a blue or any other bright color! I wanted to post pics but i didnt want to be rude and not do that spoiler thing, but when i clicked it and set it up it just never appeared in the box all the times i tried it. I am not fully dissapointed, i just find the samples smaller this month, and for the past two months i think they have just completely disregarded my beauty profile.


 I found the samples a bit smaller too this month as well. My Skin &amp; Co sample seemed half empty. I am wondering if it's just a faulty tube or if they are all like that?

I am getting a 2nd GB this month...so if I get a pink or blue or bright color liner in that box, I will let you know.


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Nov 25, 2012)

For people who have received their boxes where do you live? I am in California and stalked my mail man all day... hoping to get my box... but no box : (


----------



## Bernadette (Nov 25, 2012)

I live in Ohio and have not received my box yet


----------



## Bernadette (Nov 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Bernadette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I live in Ohio and have not received my box yet


 But I did get snow...


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Nov 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I found the samples a bit smaller too this month as well. My Skin &amp; Co sample seemed half empty. I am wondering if it's just a faulty tube or if they are all like that?
> 
> I am getting a 2nd GB this month...so if I get a pink or blue or bright color liner in that box, I will let you know.


thanks, and btw, was i the only one insulted by that card that said the my skin and co was a free sample even though we paied for it?


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Nikki Apostolou* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> thanks, and btw, was i the only one insulted by that card that said the my skin and co was a free sample even though we paied for it?


 LOL! Yes...that was a bit weird. Apparently they didn't update their promotional material for GB and used the same flyer they would in a swag bag.

Was your "free sample" that we paid for, full or half empty like mine?


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Nov 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOL! Yes...that was a bit weird. Apparently they didn't update their promotional material for GB and used the same flyer they would in a swag bag.
> 
> Was your "free sample" that we paid for, full or half empty like mine?


i squeezed the tube and air came out not product. lol. i think that answers your question. I did like it once i finally got some out. lol i sent them a strongly worded email, and forgot to mention this product. i think that will be my reply to their responce.


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Nov 25, 2012)

My skin&amp;co tube is half empty too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think the free sample refers to the code though (the code for their site we can't use - dun dun dun). I also just changed my mind about the


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



nail polish strips! I just used them and my fingers look great! So glad they sent me a red because I would have given them away if it was a color I don't like for my nails. I wrote Incoco and asked if they have half moon manis, that would be so great because I can't do a HM mani if my life depended on it.

!


----------



## pride (Nov 25, 2012)

I don't have my box yet but how does the tube size compare? It's supposed to be 15ml or something? I don't know why, but I know some companies use tubes bigger than the actual amount of product they give. 

It once happened to me with sunscreen, 30ml of product came in this big tube, which I could visibly see was half empty. I complained to the company of course, but then when I compared it to some other products I had that were also 30ml, I realized a half full tube was probably pretty close. Dumb, I know.


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Nov 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pride* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't have my box yet but how does the tube size compare? It's supposed to be 15ml or something? I don't know why, but I know some companies use tubes bigger than the actual amount of product they give.
> 
> It once happened to me with sunscreen, 30ml of product came in this big tube, which I could visibly see was half empty. I complained to the company of course, but then when I compared it to some other products I had that were also 30ml, I realized a half full tube was probably pretty close. Dumb, I know.


i couldnt find a size on my tube.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Katie-Gaslight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My skin&amp;co tube is half empty too
> 
> 
> ...


 I haven't tried the Incoco strips, but I was surprised to find that I liked the Sally Hansen ones I got from Influenster! And they lasted longer for me than regular polish does. So while I'm not excited about the idea of getting the Incoco, if I do get them I won't be mad and I'll def. use them.


----------



## Shannon28 (Nov 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> In my opinion the R29 boxes are sooooooo much better than the regular ones this month!  I am dying to try the Missha if anyone wants to swap something.. I'm probaby a #21 or #23.  I would trade anything in my Glossybox (even multiple items) and I have 2 deluxe size Benefit They're Real mascaras from Ipsy


I'll let you know if I end up with either of those shades. I'm in the minority, but I'd love to try the polish strips.


----------



## skylola123 (Nov 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cranraspberry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This was my first box - I signed up with the KISS code, but didn't get the promised lipstick with my order.


 Are you serious?? I sign up with the KISS code as well and messaged them about it and they said yes my order had gone through with the promotion KISS &amp; that a lipstick would be included in my November box.

Are you going to call them?

Thats one of the main incentives as to why I sign up and now they may not *most likely* will not even include it.


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Nov 25, 2012)

> I'll let you know if I end up with either of those shades. I'm in the minority, but I'd love to try the polish strips.


 That would be fantastic... thanks!


----------



## cranraspberry (Nov 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Are you serious?? I sign up with the KISS code as well and messaged them about it and they said yes my order had gone through with the promotion KISS &amp; that a lipstick would be included in my November box.
> 
> ...


 Hopefully that's just my "luck" and you'll get yours - I think somebody here posted that they did get the lipstick. I've tweeted them about it and will email on Monday or Tuesday if they don't get back to me. I'm also planning on saying something about this whole sending out discontinued colors thing - I'm not sure I'm okay with that in a box as pricey as GB....


----------



## katie danielle (Nov 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Katie-Gaslight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My skin&amp;co tube is half empty too
> 
> 
> ...


  Why can't we use the code? I was just trying to find the free sampler set on their site but couldn't so I emailed them about it. Then I came here and read your post, but I don't see any other posts about it so maybe I missed them.


----------



## tanyamib (Nov 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I bought the 4 month deal for the price of 3- Cosmo deal. This should be month 1- I bought it on October 16 and it said I was going to get the November box, usually by now though it shows that my order is processing - but it shows nothing, I wrote customer service but have heard nothing, fingers crossed I'm getting this box- it looks awesome!!!


 my account doesn't show Nov box as well... not even the 'processing' thing. I also used cosmo code.


----------



## katie danielle (Nov 25, 2012)

I received the Illamasqua liner in Devotion. Here's a swatch:





 
 

Here's my November Glossybox! More photos and review in my blog  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mystica (Nov 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> For people who have received their boxes where do you live? I am in California and stalked my mail man all day... hoping to get my box... but no box : (


 I haven't received my box yet and I'm in Northern Virginia, but I saw on here someone else in VA who got their box.  Those who got their box and have their state listed under their username, are all on the east coast so far as I can tell.

edit: In fact, I just now changed my profile to include my location given that I found it helpful when others had their location displayed.


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cranraspberry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hopefully that's just my "luck" and you'll get yours - I think somebody here posted that they did get the lipstick. I've tweeted them about it and will email on Monday or Tuesday if they don't get back to me. I'm also planning on saying something about this whole sending out discontinued colors thing - I'm not sure I'm okay with that in a box as pricey as GB....


 Yes....I got the lipstick with my box. So it looks like you shouldn't have any problem getting yours.


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 25, 2012)

Btw, HauteLook is having a NUME sale. The prices seem to be discounted more than $100....($225 blowdryer for $79)

So if you are planning on using your code, you may want to check out HauteLook first.


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pride* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't have my box yet but how does the tube size compare? It's supposed to be 15ml or something? I don't know why, but I know some companies use tubes bigger than the actual amount of product they give.
> 
> It once happened to me with sunscreen, 30ml of product came in this big tube, which I could visibly see was half empty. I complained to the company of course, but then when I compared it to some other products I had that were also 30ml, I realized a half full tube was probably pretty close. Dumb, I know.


 0.5 ounce....15ml


----------



## karwaitraveler (Nov 25, 2012)

Did everyone get the discount for Nume and Skin &amp; Co? I didn't get anything like that in my box! So much for the first box wowing me :/


----------



## jesmari (Nov 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> For people who have received their boxes where do you live? I am in California and stalked my mail man all day... hoping to get my box... but no box : (


I am also in CA. Still no shipping notice, no nothing.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## RehamMohamed (Nov 25, 2012)

so after not getting an october box even though i was charged (they told me when i purchased the box, they were out of boxes) im really hoping this box is worth it. its my last box then im unsubscribing cause the cost is just too much honestly.

i live in illinois and i still havent got my box or a tracking number. anyone else?


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *RehamMohamed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> so after not getting an october box even though i was charged (they told me when i purchased the box, they were out of boxes) im really hoping this box is worth it. its my last box then im unsubscribing cause the cost is just too much honestly.
> 
> i live in illinois and i still havent got my box or a tracking number. anyone else?


Did they at least refund you? That seems like a really unethical thing to do and can get them in a lot of trouble legally.

GB really does sound like a disaster in terms of CS. I doubt I'll stick with it past the Dec box unless if they run some damn good promotions.


----------



## lilsxkitten (Nov 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *RehamMohamed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> so after not getting an october box even though i was charged (they told me when i purchased the box, they were out of boxes) im really hoping this box is worth it. its my last box then im unsubscribing cause the cost is just too much honestly.
> 
> i live in illinois and i still havent got my box or a tracking number. anyone else?


I'm in Chicago and I haven't heard/ received anything either.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Did they at least refund you? That seems like a really unethical thing to do and can get them in a lot of trouble legally.
> ...


 I've already decided I will be canceling this one.  I *hated* October's box, although there have been some highlights in past boxes, like the Missha (which, yay, I just found out that there's an Asian cosmetics store in my town that is in the process of moving from a hard-to-get-to location twenty minutes away to a sort of mini-mall thing a couple of miles from me that I go to at least once a month, and they carry a *lot* of different bb cream brands from Asia!).  I just can't quite decide *when*.  Now, since they STILL haven't responded to any of my emails about the October surveys?  (As a side note, there was a link on the original response to a survey about the useless response, but the account on the survey site has apparently been deleted.)  After I get this month's box which I've already paid for because they've pissed me off with the lack of response?  After December in the hope that they do something festive for the end-of-the-year stuff?  Once I finally get enough points for a new box since I'm just a few months away from that?  After their anniversary month, just in case they do something good that month for those of us who have stuck it out through their first year?  

This whole lack-of-CS thing is starting to make me hate this company, but I do get the occasional great thing that does make the price worth it, but I'm not really sure it's worth it in the long run.  One month might have *nothing* I will use, but then the previous/next month will have $70 worth of stuff I will, so I'm still ahead, but it is really frustrating and disappointing to get a box of bleh (which is worse than blah, in case anyone was wondering) that just takes up space in my apartment.


----------



## brio444 (Nov 25, 2012)

So I just walked in the door from the Thanksgiving out of town and found not one, but TWO glossyboxes here.  I did the R29 deal.  I also signed up for the December 40% off box late Friday night.  But I was shipped both the R29 box AND the regular box for November.  I guess that sort of makes up for the wrong color Missha?  (At least this time it's #21.  I use #13.  I think I may keep the #21 because it's just one shade darker and might make sense for next summer?)

In my non-R29 box-of-mysterious-origins, I got

Argan oil

Illamasqua pencil in Thrash (orange)
Skin &amp; Co Truffle serum
Perfumies in Kissing Bandit (meh - smells like... something.  I will have to report back on that) 
Lierac body scrub

I have to say the R29 box seems so nice compared to the regular box: better sizes, an additional product, and I get weirdly annoyed by coupons in my sub boxes, especially with high spend values.  The Skin&amp;Co one - correct me if I'm wrong - requires a $50 spend to get the "rest" of the sample?  

Now WHY I got a regular box??? Beats me.  It doesn't seem to be the December box I just ordered - couldn't have gotten here that fast and doesn't say it was processed on my account page.  I'm totally confused.


----------



## brio444 (Nov 25, 2012)

Pictures:  

R29 "Hit Kit"

Hit kit picture:




November Box

Randomly delivered November box



 Thrash is really orange.  Not sure how to use a shade like this!


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Nov 25, 2012)

I've already voiced that the r29 box is MUCH better than the regular box and seeing them side by side like that is really giving me box envy! My first GB was October which didn't wow me but I did use most of the products and this November box isn't really wowing me either BUT I'm not ready to cancel quite yet. Looking at the past boxes there seem to be quite a few awesome ones so I am just gonna wait it out and hope that the past 2 months were off months.


----------



## CaptainSassy (Nov 25, 2012)

In metro ATL and don't have a shipping notice yet. Just looked on my account and nothing listed there as well. After December I'm done. They charge too early in the month for me to wait until the first of every month to get my box.


----------



## brio444 (Nov 25, 2012)

And despite having received two boxes, I still haven't received a shipping notice this month!


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Nov 25, 2012)

I live in IL and got my box Friday or Saturday (not sure). I never got a shipping notice, it just showed up. This is the last month of my 3 month sub from using the NYFW for a free box, so I'm taking a break. I probably should have signed up for the 40% off December one time box, but I just skipped it. I like the boxes, but I don't love them. Considering that the $21/month could go towards my student loans instead, I just can't continue this sub without LOVING it. I still have yet to open my box. But today they did respond to my email from last week about replacing my shine mist and lipstick/gloss duo from last month and are supposed to be sending new ones.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 25, 2012)

Yeah, the R29 boxes really are better, IMO...so I'm a little sad that I didn't go for it (would have LOVED another Missha...mine is already almost gone, I use it so often!) but the regular boxes don't look bad to me...don't know what I'm getting in mine yet, of course, but while it won't be my favorite GB, I don't think I'll be unhappy with it.

I really really hope I get the hand cream though! Subs keep sending out hand cream, and I never get it...and I work in healthcare and wash my hands a billion times a day, I need hand cream, dangit! lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

No shipping notice here, yet...and they charged me later than most everyone else, so I'm assuming my box will be quite late.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *brio444* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I just walked in the door from the Thanksgiving out of town and found not one, but TWO glossyboxes here.  I did the R29 deal.  I also signed up for the December 40% off box late Friday night.  But I was shipped both the R29 box AND the regular box for November.  I guess that sort of makes up for the wrong color Missha?  (At least this time it's #21.  I use #13.  I think I may keep the #21 because it's just one shade darker and might make sense for next summer?)


 Have you tried the 21 yet? I am very pale (typically take the lightest shade in most everything) and I got the 21 in my box when we got it before, and it actually wasn't too dark on me like I feared! It's versatile and it adjusts itself, and I've been using it daily. When I repurchase, I'll be buying the 13 but even on my super pale face, the 21 is wearable.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Nov 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Have you tried the 21 yet? I am very pale (typically take the lightest shade in most everything) and I got the 21 in my box when we got it before, and it actually wasn't too dark on me like I feared! It's versatile and it adjusts itself, and I've been using it daily. When I repurchase, I'll be buying the 13 but even on my super pale face, the 21 is wearable.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I'm in a similar very pale boat, and I was stunned when I discovered that the 21 is actually almost too *pale*!  I am very happy with the 21, and I had originally thought I would try to find a 13, but I finally decided that 21 *works* for me.  I might try other shades of BB cream in other brands once Pretty &amp; Cute finishes its brick-and-mortar relocation since the new store is going to be a whole mile away from me in a sort of mini-mall I go to at least once a month and pass by several times a week, but until then, 21 will work nicely for my pasty skin, especially since (yay!) I'm getting another one in a swap.


----------



## Rachel Liane (Nov 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Have you tried the 21 yet? I am very pale (typically take the lightest shade in most everything) and I got the 21 in my box when we got it before, and it actually wasn't too dark on me like I feared! It's versatile and it adjusts itself, and I've been using it daily. When I repurchase, I'll be buying the 13 but even on my super pale face, the 21 is wearable.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Same with me. I usually take the lightest color of everything and although the 21 is a shade too dark (I only really noticed this after 3 months of wear when I was in Barney's the other day and a rep applied some foundation on my cheek and I realized it was a perfect match while my forehead was much darker) it is very wearable. Would the 13 be better? yes, but I'm not going to let the 21 go to waste. =)


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Nov 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Why can't we use the code? I was just trying to find the free sampler set on their site but couldn't so I emailed them about it. Then I came here and read your post, but I don't see any other posts about it so maybe I missed them.


 It just said for me that the code is invalid (I posted the message a page ago)... I don't know if it was because I didn't have $50 added to the cart (I randomly added some $49-priced product to the cart). I'll go and try again  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovelywhim (Nov 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Did they at least refund you? That seems like a really unethical thing to do and can get them in a lot of trouble legally.
> ...


 I feel the same way about GB. I signed up for the December box with the deal but I don't think I'll stick it out after reading about their CS. It's too bad because it looks like there are such wonderful products in the boxes!!!


----------



## Auntboo (Nov 25, 2012)

I still don't have either of my boxes But I know some folks were talking about the Nume code so I thought I would mention for anyone interested that BeautyArmy has a blackops deal with the Sum 3 sets in Purple Zebra and Pink Cheetah for $79 which seems like a really good deal (I don't heat style my hair so I am clueless, LOL).


----------



## pride (Nov 25, 2012)

Came back to my box today! Got

Hand cream

Illamasqua in Thrash - it's orange
Argan Oil
Perfume Stick
Truffle Serum
Stoked I got the hand cream, was wanting that. Also ended up loving the scent of my perfume stick, I seem to like those really sweet, admittedly probably sickening for some people scents.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I am eh on the Medium pencil. I guess orange lips are in now or something but I don't know if I want to do that? If anyone with a "boring" color wants to trade, I would jump on that so fast.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I didn't get a Nume code though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Does anyone not want theirs or do you think it's something I should contact GB about?


----------



## Mystica (Nov 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovelywhim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I feel the same way about GB. I signed up for the December box with the deal but I don't think I'll stick it out after reading about their CS. It's too bad because it looks like there are such wonderful products in the boxes!!!


 Has anyone had their customer service issues completely unresolved?  From what I've read, they're basically just slow as molasses in resolving complaints and answering customer inquiries, but they eventually do their best to actually resolve them.  

If I had any impression that GB just callously flips the bird at their customers, I never would have signed up.


----------



## Mystica (Nov 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pride* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Came back to my box today! Got
> 
> ...


 Your box is what I'm crossing my fingers for.  Basically, I don't want the nail applique's.  I don't care what color the Illamasqua pencil is, so long as I don't get the applique's.


----------



## lovelywhim (Nov 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Mystica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone had their customer service issues completely unresolved?  From what I've read, they're basically just slow as molasses in resolving complaints and answering customer inquiries, but they eventually do their best to actually resolve them.
> 
> If I had any impression that GB just callously flips the bird at their customers, I never would have signed up.


 To me, it seems like it's more stress than it's worth. I am very much looking forward to my December box though and doubt anything will make me regret investing in it (I was lucky to grab it for just under $10)! Again, they always seem to have great products! I'm glad you're happy with GB though!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovelywhim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Mystica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pride* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Came back to my box today! Got
> 
> ...


 This is the box I'm hoping for! I don't care what color I get, I just don't want black or brown.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And when I get my box, my code is all yours. I have no interest in it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## brio444 (Nov 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pride* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Came back to my box today! Got
> 
> ...


 You can totally have mine.  I will PM it to you.


----------



## Shauna999 (Nov 25, 2012)

> Came back to my box today! Got
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I didn't get a Nume code though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Does anyone not want theirs or do you think it's something I should contact GB about? Hi haven't got my box yet but when I do I'll give you my nume code- I'd rather give it to someone than have it end up in my junk drawer ...lol! S.


----------



## Mystica (Nov 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovelywhim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> To me, it seems like it's more stress than it's worth. I am very much looking forward to my December box though and doubt anything will make me regret investing in it (I was lucky to grab it for just under $10)! Again, they always seem to have great products! I'm glad you're happy with GB though!


 I don't know if I'm happy with them or not! xP  This will be my first box.  

I also got the Dec. deal at less than $10, so I'm glad that my next month will be minimal risk, given that I haven't received ANY box from them yet.  

The CS issues is why I opted for Sample Society initially over Glossybox, even though the content of GB's were more pleasing to me.  But, given that the main gripe with GB was that their CS was slow, and given that the content of Sample Society boxes were so underwhelming (despite their stellar CS) I switched to GB because from what I'd seen, they do resolve whatever issues people may have, even if it takes forever.  I'd rather deal with painfully slow CS in exchange for good (or interesting/exciting) products, than with great CS for products I have no interest in.  (i.e. boring and overly priced skincare (goo) in teensy-weensy samples)  After all, infomercials pawning off crap have great CS. xP


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Nov 25, 2012)

I was looking at the NuMe stuff. The petite is $125 and the Vintage is $165. I think the Vintage is better for me and while perusing the web I found *CUTEHAIR* promo works for $120 off, which is a better deal. It didn't work when I had the petite in, but it worked on the Vitage, so the total is $45 instead of the $65 it would be with the Glossy promo. Just an FYI if anyone was planning on using the code! Mine will be up for grabs since I'm using this promo instead.


----------



## pride (Nov 25, 2012)

*yousoldtheworld, brio444, Shauna999:*

Thank you so much for the offer &lt;3 Brio was nice enough to send me her code in a message, where I could read the fine print more carefully...I thought I had seen on a previous picture that they were eligible for extensions, but then I realized the fine print said not on the feather ones.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Would have loved to get them for my sister for Christmas. I might take another look at some of their tools but I'm not as eager for a code anymore, haha. Appreciate the offers though!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Nov 25, 2012)

> Came back to my box today! Got
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I didn't get a Nume code though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Does anyone not want theirs or do you think it's something I should contact GB about? I wont be using my nume code. I bought something when I got the code in Ipsy forever ago and rarely us what I bought. I just dont have my box yet to message it to you.


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Nov 25, 2012)

Haha! Ignore my post just read that you didnt need it anymore but if anyone wants mine they are welcome to it when I get my box.


----------



## DiorAdora (Nov 25, 2012)

If anyone is planning not to use the Nume code I'd be so delighted to buy another straightener. My hair is so curly I d love to have one for my suit case and my house! Thank you for your kindness it will def be used with great love!


----------



## Shannon28 (Nov 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wont be using my nume code. I bought something when I got the code in Ipsy forever ago and rarely us what I bought. I just dont have my box yet to message it to you.


I'd love it if you want to include it in our trade for the missha BB cream. Now lets hope they don't send me #31 lol


----------



## cranraspberry (Nov 26, 2012)

By the way, for anyone interested in bright colors, here's a photo of my lime green/yellow Whiplash. I'd love to trade for any of the "boring" lip colors like nude pink (Vow, Hex), or raspberry/burgundy (Strumpet, Spell, Torment, etc.) or the hand cream or Lierac scrub.





On its own it's a lovely color! I'm just not brave enough to use it as an eyeliner and because of my hooded eyes I can't use it as eyeshadow either (here's a link I found online of what that would look like).

I haven't taken the cap off, let alone swatched it. Just gave it a confused look when I took it out of the box, ha.

I'll gladly add the hair styler $100 code as well. So send me a PM if interested!


----------



## Rachel Liane (Nov 26, 2012)

I don't know why everyone always complains about glossy box's cs...i have really never had a problem. Last month my bamboo hair shine stuff leaked all over my box and (it took awhile because of the hurricane) but I eventually received it. This month I was having trouble with my survey's and they credited my account the points. I was also missing the argon oil and the coupon that went with it and I just spoke with them and they told me they would mail it out by the end of the week and I should have it in 2. It's not the fastest cs ever, but they do try.


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Nov 26, 2012)

> I'd love it if you want to include it in our trade for the missha BB cream. Now lets hope they don't send me #31 lol


 That sounds great : )


----------



## VegasLover75 (Nov 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Rachel Liane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't know why everyone always complains about glossy box's cs...i have really never had a problem. Last month my bamboo hair shine stuff leaked all over my box and (it took awhile because of the hurricane) but I eventually received it. This month I was having trouble with my survey's and they credited my account the points. I was also missing the argon oil and the coupon that went with it and I just spoke with them and they told me they would mail it out by the end of the week and I should have it in 2. It's not the fastest cs ever, but they do try.


 My complaint is that I have emailed them 2 times in the last 2 weeks and haven't received a response.  Maybe I should call.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VegasLover75* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> My complaint is that I have emailed them 2 times in the last 2 weeks and haven't received a response.  Maybe I should call.


I agree - I think it's unfair to say that about other people's experiences just because you personally have not had a bad experience with CS, and really this applies to GB or anywhere else. Just because you've never had a problem (which is great!) doesn't mean it discounts other people's experiences.


----------



## AngiexR (Nov 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> This is the box I'm hoping for! I don't care what color I get, I just don't want black or brown.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> ...


I'm allergic to perfume so you can have my perfume stick. Though I'm hoping for the blush that people got last month.


----------



## AngiexR (Nov 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DiorAdora* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> If anyone is planning not to use the Nume code I'd be so delighted to buy another straightener. My hair is so curly I d love to have one for my suit case and my house! Thank you for your kindness it will def be used with great love!


I haven't gotten my box, but you're more than welcome to take mine.


----------



## Rachel Liane (Nov 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I agree - I think it's unfair to say that about other people's experiences just because you personally have not had a bad experience with CS, and really this applies to GB or anywhere else. Just because you've never had a problem (which is great!) doesn't mean it discounts other people's experiences.


 I have found that most people's complaints revolve around them not responding to emails, I have found many companies don't really respond to emails that quickly. If you want a quick response then call. There is a number that they always seem to answer.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Nov 26, 2012)

Received my 2 tracking #'s today--1 for R29 and 1 for Nov.  No tracking info though.  I'd guess I'm getting them soon since I'm in NYC.  Was so jealous of you guys who received your boxes over the long weekend!


----------



## Mystica (Nov 26, 2012)

I just received my shipment email with tracking number, but the tracking number doesn't work, or isn't working yet.


----------



## katie danielle (Nov 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Mystica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just received my shipment email with tracking number, but the tracking number doesn't work, or isn't working yet.


 Me too, except I already got my box on Saturday lol


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AngiexR* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 26, 2012)

I also just got my shipping email...tracking isn't working yet. I hope mine shows up in the next couple of days, since others have had that happen! I'm getting antsy.


----------



## Babs (Nov 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I also just got my shipping email...tracking isn't working yet. I hope mine shows up in the next couple of days, since others have had that happen! I'm getting antsy.


 I just thought this was really weird and wanted to share. I ordered 2 boxes for this month and I received shipping info with the SAME tracking number that doesn't work. I won't throw it up on here but the last 8 numbers on the tracking is 20000000 which is extremely odd and unlikely since they ship them individually and was signed up under different email accounts. 

Anyone else have the same last 8 on their tracking?


----------



## OiiO (Nov 26, 2012)

Yep, same here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *Babs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just thought this was really weird and wanted to share. I ordered 2 boxes for this month and I received shipping info with the SAME tracking number that doesn't work. I won't throw it up on here but the last 8 numbers on the tracking is 20000000 which is extremely odd and unlikely since they ship them individually and was signed up under different email accounts.
> 
> Anyone else have the same last 8 on their tracking?


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Nov 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Babs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just thought this was really weird and wanted to share. I ordered 2 boxes for this month and I received shipping info with the SAME tracking number that doesn't work. I won't throw it up on here but the last 8 numbers on the tracking is 20000000 which is extremely odd and unlikely since they ship them individually and was signed up under different email accounts.
> 
> Anyone else have the same last 8 on their tracking?


 OMG--I didn't even notice that.  I have 2 boxes too with the same tracking # and the same last 8 as yours.  Mine are both under the same acct, but one is R29 and one is not.  Ugh, I don't feel like calling them AGAIN.  Just spoke to them this morning and didn't get much info--Boxes shipped, they're having system problems with tracking #'s (cuz that's different than every month?).


----------



## Dalisay (Nov 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Babs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just thought this was really weird and wanted to share. I ordered 2 boxes for this month and I received shipping info with the SAME tracking number that doesn't work. I won't throw it up on here but the last 8 numbers on the tracking is 20000000 which is extremely odd and unlikely since they ship them individually and was signed up under different email accounts.
> 
> Anyone else have the same last 8 on their tracking?


 Yup. Both had the same tracking number for mine with 20000000.


----------



## ms becki (Nov 26, 2012)

Same here - My tracking number had 20000000 at the end. 




  I'm in Florida, so I probably won't get my box for a while anyway.


----------



## hindsighting (Nov 26, 2012)

I just received my shipping email today. This is my first GB - do the boxes usually ship so late?!


----------



## Mystica (Nov 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Me too, except I already got my box on Saturday lol


 Yeah you got a great box, I'm hoping I get mine today.  I have other packages I'm expecting, so the mailman is getting stalked regardless, lol.  And it's not like I have anything better to do.

----------------------

My tracking number also ends with 20000000, I only have one Glossybox.  I don't know what these numbers mean, though, I imagine the former numbers are what is relevant, but it's weird people received the same tracking number for multiple boxes.


----------



## amidea (Nov 26, 2012)

just picked up my box.  i got:

epionce hand cream

illamasqua pencil in Strumpet (reddish) (also just noticed that it's not advertised only as a lip/eye pencil, but a lip, eye, face and body pencil!  it's a shame i don't need a body pencil)
nume argan oil
truffle serum
perfume stick in double rainbow, described as *A heavenly soft and whimsical blend of hydrangea and violet with nuances of pear and musk.*
 
i'm not really interested in the lip pencil or solid perfume, so if anyone wants to trade pm me! i'd love to try the leirac scrub or the rub off exfoliator  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## amidea (Nov 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *hindsighting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just received my shipping email today. This is my first GB - do the boxes usually ship so late?!


 it seems as if they shipped slightly later this month due to sandy (i'm guessing), but i also often get my shipping email WAY after my box has shipped.  i'm pretty sure my box was delivered last week (but i was away) and i didn't get my shipping email til today.


----------



## Babs (Nov 26, 2012)

I think we all received the same tracking number. But the good news is that the boxes might come any any given time.. even today! 

USPS usually have a random array of numbers so for so many of us with the same last 8 just means GB had a system glitch.


----------



## MissMonica (Nov 26, 2012)

Has anyone else tried to call them today?  I haven't gotten my box or even a tracking number for Nov and I purchased the R29 deal.  I've tried calling them and their voicemail still picks up and says they are "out for the holiday" and that offices will reopen Monday, November 26th at 9AM EST.  As it's currently 3PM EST, obviously, that's not happening.....


----------



## brio444 (Nov 26, 2012)

I sat down and calculated box values last night and was totally surprised to find that the regular box I received was $59.26 v. $54.96 for the Hit Kit.  Weird!  The Hit Kit feels much nicer.


----------



## Emr410 (Nov 26, 2012)

I just got an email with a tracking number that ended with 7 0's but then I checked the mail and it had arrived. I got a regular box, but I really want the Missha 21 from the R29 box. I have the blush or the pencil in the devotion I could trade for it!


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Nov 26, 2012)

i got my GB on saturday but also received a tracking number today (also ending with 7 0's). i'm wondering/hoping maybe i'll get a 2nd box.. LOL


----------



## reepy (Nov 26, 2012)

I too had the R29 offer and haven't gotten any confirmation number and my order says "expired" even though the third of three boxes is this month.  i've sent them 3 emails and they haven't responded once.


----------



## mermuse (Nov 26, 2012)

I got my tracking number today with the same goofy 0000 nonsensical, nonworking sequence.  The mail came early, and no box for me yet.

It's supposed to be a r29 box which I think I should prefer as I should be able to make use of a duplicate Missha since my original one was too light and I found uses for it, and I was planning on buying that color OPI anyway.  Yet,  I still feel a little bit jealous of the pencil I won't be getting.  Heh.  I just really love Illamasqua.  How is the quality of that item for those who did get it?  How does it compare to, say, UD pencils?

Also, I got December for 40% off with the code BLACK40, so try it if you missed using the other code.


----------



## kat46 (Nov 26, 2012)

I got my shipping notification today. Checked the mail and my GB was there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Rachel Liane (Nov 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissMonica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone else tried to call them today?  I haven't gotten my box or even a tracking number for Nov and I purchased the R29 deal.  I've tried calling them and their voicemail still picks up and says they are "out for the holiday" and that offices will reopen Monday, November 26th at 9AM EST.  As it's currently 3PM EST, obviously, that's not happening.....


 They have two numbers. The one displayed on their website (which pretty much never works and is impossible to get anyone on the phone) and the number listed on their glossybox usa help twitter which is 855 738 1140 and they pretty much always answer. Hope that helps. =)


----------



## Jamie P (Nov 26, 2012)

I got my shipping info this morning and my first box this afternoon.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CaptainSassy (Nov 26, 2012)

I'm the same with the rest in tracking. Usually by the time I get the shipping notice I can log onto Newgistics and see it sitting in NJ for at least 10 days but this time- nada. I've never been one of the lucky ones that gets the box before the shipping notice.


----------



## nkjm (Nov 26, 2012)

Still waiting for my R29 box!!! Really crossing my fingers for Missha #27!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Everything looks so nice though hehe. Super pumped.


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Nov 26, 2012)

Do you have to close your old account and open a new one to use the code? I'm thinking they'll send repeats to all the "new" custera (or the ones who are not new but closed their acct for the deal)


----------



## mermuse (Nov 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Katie-Gaslight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Do you have to close your old account and open a new one to use the code? I'm thinking they'll send repeats to all the "new" custera (or the ones who are not new but closed their acct for the deal)


 I presume this is the case.  As I was just finishing the r29 deal, my account was technically closed, so I was getting a new month to month membership with the code.  When I got the r29 deal, I closed my existing recurring membership to sign up for the 3 month deal.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Nov 26, 2012)

So I was expecting 2 boxes, but I came home to 3 boxes.  I got the R29 box AND I received 2 of the Nov boxes--identical.  Unfortunately, I now have 3 of the blush (1 from last month and 2 in these boxes).  Can you say trade list?  LOL.

Oh, and my llama squama (sorry, I still say it this way in my head) colors are:

Hex (soft biscuit nude) and Honour (rich chocolate brown)--I love both these colors.


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Nov 26, 2012)

Was soooo hoping for my GB to come today but not yet : (


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Nov 26, 2012)

Oh, I received Missha #21--if anyone happens to get #23 and wants to swap, please PM me.  Thanks!


----------



## marybbryant (Nov 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Babs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just thought this was really weird and wanted to share. I ordered 2 boxes for this month and I received shipping info with the SAME tracking number that doesn't work. I won't throw it up on here but the last 8 numbers on the tracking is 20000000 which is extremely odd and unlikely since they ship them individually and was signed up under different email accounts.
> 
> Anyone else have the same last 8 on their tracking?


 I do!  And it hasn't updated yet either.  Seems kind of strange we all have the same 2000000, no? I'm going to try to make it to my post office tomorrow before work to see if it might be in my PO box.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Babs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## lilsxkitten (Nov 27, 2012)

I got my box yesterday! It was a good one, even though I am super jealous about the R29ers getting Missha.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



my pencil was a dark brown, but I don't see the name of the shade on the product- by the chart I think it is Honour. Will be on my trade list. Kinda bummed I didn't get a solid perfume, I was really looking forward to it. The blush looks like a sweet light pink, but I tried it on and it is darker than I expected! Still a nice color though. I got Incoco strips in Sinderella, a Christmas-y red. I wont use it, love Incoco, but I really like their design strips. I also have no use for the hair oil. The face enzyme looks interesting, but like everyone else is saying, it seems more empty than full!

*edited to get spoiler tag working


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 27, 2012)

My box just showed up!

Sadly, I did not get the hand cream that I wanted...but if anyone got it and doesn't want it, let me know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I also didn't get the solid perfume, which was the other thing I really wanted.

I did get:

Illamasqua pencil in Rump (light blue)

Kryolan blusher

Skin &amp; Co Truffle Serum

Nume Argan Oil

Incoco nail strips in Sinderella
I will be putting my nail strips up for trade and if youd on't want your hand cream or solid perfume, keep me in mind!


----------



## hindsighting (Nov 27, 2012)

Is what shows up under the "Box" tab what I'm getting in my box?


----------



## StellaSunshine (Nov 27, 2012)

Thanks to everyone for posting the photos.  I think the boxes are looking great this month!  It might be fun to have a separate thread to show off all the Illamasqua funky colors!

My shipping notice came yesterday but my tracking number is also not working.  Here's to hoping my box arrives soon.  I'm getting the regular box.


----------



## StellaSunshine (Nov 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *hindsighting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is what shows up under the "Box" tab what I'm getting in my box?


 I don't believe so.  It just shows which items they are giving out for the current month.  You should be receiving a combination of 5 of those featured items.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 27, 2012)

Sometimes there are items sent out that aren't on that list, like the blusher. I received it in my box last month, but it wasn't on the box page.


----------



## SnowLeopard (Nov 27, 2012)

My box just got delivered and I'm sorry to say it was disappointing. My Skin&amp;Co Truffle Serum is completely empty. My Illamasqua is in Hex which is a sort of nude champagne. I'm pretty easy to please and this is the first Glossybox I haven't loved.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Nov 27, 2012)

I am actually not thrilled to be getting a Nume product, to be honest. I just find that company cheesy and a little scammy


----------



## hindsighting (Nov 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am actually not thrilled to be getting a Nume product, to be honest. I just find that company cheesy and a little scammy


why's that? This is the first I've heard of them.


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Nov 27, 2012)

I still don't have my box, but I see a lot of people posting about nume.  They frequently have Groupons that are likely much better than any coupon out there.  Today they have a hairdryer for $69 (site lists it as $225) http://www.groupon.com/deals/gg-nume-hairdryer.  When I googled "Nume Groupon" I saw they had recently their curling wand for $44 in October.


----------



## JessP (Nov 27, 2012)

Just received a shipping notification for my R29 box, yay!


----------



## lilsxkitten (Nov 27, 2012)

I could see Hex as being an actual multi-use shade for eyes or lips. A lot of my friends prefer to use a nude liner under both nude and red lipstick.


----------



## OiiO (Nov 27, 2012)

Bleh, Glossybox sent my box to the billing address and I won't get there until the end of December  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BrendaKaye2000 (Nov 27, 2012)

I hadn't got a tracking # so I called GB yesterday and the lady assured me that my box went out on the 19th "with everyone else's" then 3 hours later I got a tracking # email!  I HOPE I get my box this week!


----------



## mermuse (Nov 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *hindsighting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> why's that? This is the first I've heard of them.


 I think it's the fact that the prices on their website are extremely high to give the impression that they are of high quality.  Any company that frequently offers $100 off full price most of the time really just reinforces their overpricing to me.  During MyGlam/Ipsy's introduction of them to me several months ago, it felt like I couldn't find any reliable reviews as it was mostly people who got their products for free or they felt biased/too new in some way.

So nothing outright obnoxious, but just the sort of thing that for me personally makes me disinterested in the brand: ambiguous quality at very inflated pricing.

I just got a second tracking notification this time telling me that my R29 box had shipped.  There was no tracking # included and the link led to a page without one either.  Silliness.  The only way this will be fun for me is if they happen to send me two boxes, but I think the reality is their tracking number situation just got really screwed up this month.


----------



## Auntboo (Nov 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SnowLeopard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My box just got delivered and I'm sorry to say it was disappointing. My Skin&amp;Co Truffle Serum is completely empty. My Illamasqua is in Hex which is a sort of nude champagne. I'm pretty easy to please and this is the first Glossybox I haven't loved.


 I feel exactly the same. I usually rave about my Glossy Boxes but I am so Meh about this one. My Truffle Serum is also empty  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

http://i.imgur.com/LnNhA.jpg


----------



## viccckyhoang (Nov 27, 2012)

so irritating that they resent the confirmation #s and then i get NO TRACKING # at all.. i just want my damn box.. please =D


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Nov 27, 2012)

Just got an email with "updated tracking info" but when you click on "track your box here" there's no tracking at all... I already got my box but this must be really annoying for anyone who hasn't gotten theirs yet.


*Your GLOSSYBOX has shipped* 

*Yikes beauty blunder!*

We sent you the wrong tracking information, your GLOSSYBOX should arrive at your door shortly, please track your package with tracking ID *here ("here" is a link in my email)*
If you have any further question please do not hesitate to get in contact with us: 

Mail: [email protected]
Twitter: glossyboxushelp
Phone: 855-738-1140
Phone: 855-738-4842

Your GLOSSYBOXTeam


----------



## viccckyhoang (Nov 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Katie-Gaslight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got an email with "updated tracking info" but when you click on "track your box here" there's no tracking at all... I already got my box but this must be really annoying for anyone who hasn't gotten theirs yet.
> 
> ...


 THIS IS HAPPENING TO ME =/ why why why &gt;.&lt;


----------



## pride (Nov 27, 2012)

Same here...even though I got my box already....

lololololol glossybox


----------



## StellaSunshine (Nov 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> so irritating that they resent the confirmation #s and then i get NO TRACKING # at all.. i just want my damn box.. please =D


 Yep, same here


----------



## Mystica (Nov 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Katie-Gaslight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got an email with "updated tracking info" but when you click on "track your box here" there's no tracking at all... I already got my box but this must be really annoying for anyone who hasn't gotten theirs yet.


 Yep.


----------



## emmakey9 (Nov 27, 2012)

Finally got my shipping notice, too. Ready to get my paws on this box!


----------



## DragonChick (Nov 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> so irritating that they resent the confirmation #s and then i get NO TRACKING # at all.. i just want my damn box.. please =D


 Yep. I just sent off another form in their "contact us" page. I was excited that the email was in response to my first query, and got the blank tracking number. So sad. All I want is to know when my box will get here =(


----------



## Sweetchica (Nov 27, 2012)

I got the same email today, except no box yet. it usually takes longer for mine to come since I live Wa state.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Nov 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DragonChick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yep. I just sent off another form in their "contact us" page. I was excited that the email was in response to my first query, and got the blank tracking number. So sad. All I want is to know when my box will get here =(


 i'm not even gonna write an email -.- or send a form.. lols.. what is wrong with glossybox? :[


----------



## princess2010 (Nov 27, 2012)

> i'm not even gonna write an email -.- or send a form.. lols.. what is wrong with glossybox? :[


 They sent an email earlier this month to be patient that Hurricane Sandy affected their operations. Living in a hurricane zone I understand that you don't just recover overnight. They usually make things right when items are missing or destroyed.


----------



## Mystica (Nov 27, 2012)

Just got my box, it was in my mailbox, so it may have come yesterday afternoon for all I know.  I wasn't expecting it to be something that could even fit in my mailbox.

Here's what I got, and my initial thoughts:

Illamasqua pencil in Exert (a grey)  - The color is a nice medium grey, but the texture seemed quite hard and scratchy when I applied a swatch on the back of my hand, but it did just come in from being out in the cold, maybe it'll get creamier once it warms up to room temperature.  But I'm pleased I didn't get a bizarre color.

 
Perfumies perfume stick in Vanilla Ice - Smelled like Red Vines Candy, a red licorice smell, when I first put it on.  It has quickly subdued to a vanilla, Cabbage Patch Kids, kind of smell.  I'm happy with this for keeping in my purse, as it's a non-offensive and pretty mild and generic (vanilla, lol) scent to me.  I think this is just slightly larger than a soft lips chapstick, and I'm guessing it's full size.
 
Lierac Gommage - If this were a facial exfoliant it would be a decent sized sample, but it's a body exfoliant, so I'm disappointed with the size of this one, I have my doubts that I could get more than one use out of it, but we'll see.  It's 1.1 oz, and full size is 3.5oz
 
Nume Arganics - Don't know the size, part of the label has worn off, so it says 0 ml.  I'm guessing it's a little less than .5 oz.  I like that it has a dropper.  I already have a huge thing of Argan Oil, so I'm personally not excited about this sample, but I think I would be if I had never tried Argan Oil before.
 
Skin&amp;Co Truffle Serum - This is .5 oz, so half of the full size. It smells really really good,, but I can't put my finger on the smell.  I can't wait to try this.
 
Also got the coupons and the glossymag.
 
I'm very happy with my box.


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Nov 27, 2012)

Mine is out for delivery! Wooo hooo! Should have it soon : ). Maybe they will accidently send me an R29 box instead of the regular one. Hey a girl can dream : )


----------



## katie danielle (Nov 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Mystica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Skin&amp;Co Truffle Serum - This is .5 oz, so half of the full size. It smells really really good,, but I can't put my finger on the smell.  I can't wait to try this.
> To me it smells like the cherries that come inside those Queen Anne Chocolate Covered Cordial Cherries. I loooooove it!


----------



## plutorayz (Nov 27, 2012)

So I just got visited by the glossybox fairy after receiving multiple tracking emails with a tracking number that didn't work. I ended up getting *TWO* boxes, my Refinery one, and the normal one.

The refinery 29 came with the phytonectar oil, the vbeaut rub off gentle exfoliator, the mocha rose lip balm with vanilla, the lierac creme mesolift creme, and the misscha perfect cover bb cream (not full size). My additional item for the misleading ad (saying that all the items were full-size) was a full size opi nail polish in Goldeneye. (picture below)  I'm slightly put off that the bb cream wasn't full size again because now after I'm done with the one from the gb from two months ago and this small one, I'll have to either suck it up and buy a new one, or find something slightly more budget-friendly.

The additional box had the blush(which i got in my last gb so that'll likely be up for trade), the illasquama pencil in extreme (looks brown on the stick but swatches red) the half-empty truffle oil,the nume argan oil, and the incoco nail stickers in "Sinderella". (no pic for that one sorry)


----------



## jesmari (Nov 27, 2012)

Bahahah! They sent another tracking email! This one is the right one. My box just left NV last night and isn't scheduled to get to me till the 30th possible the 4th.




At least I know its coming.


----------



## jesmari (Nov 27, 2012)

Darn that looks nice. Wish I got the refinery29 dealy.



> Originally Posted by *plutorayz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I just got visited by the glossybox fairy after receiving multiple tracking emails with a tracking number that didn't work. I ended up getting *TWO* boxes, my Refinery one, and the normal one.
> 
> ...


----------



## brio444 (Nov 27, 2012)

The thing that bugs me about the NuMe product we received (I guess I'll spoiler this) is

It's not even really argan oil.  It's called "Arganics Argan Oil" but Argan Oil doesn't even appear until way down in the ingredients list.  I find it really misleading.  The rest (most of it?) is basically silicone.  

Ingredients: 
Cyclopentasiloxane (silicone), Cyclohexasiloxane (silicone), Dimethicone (my arch nemesis, silicone), Phenyltrimethicone (silicone), C12-15 Alkyl Benzoate (not a silicone, actually), Argania Spinasa Kernal Oil (oh, THEREâ€™s the Argan Oil, finally), Aminopropyl Phenyl Trimethicone (silicone), Tocopherol (vitamin E), Fragrance, Red 17, Yellow 11.


----------



## hindsighting (Nov 27, 2012)

Came home to my box today!

I got the argan oil, truffle serum, hand cream, perfume stick, and the Illasquama pencil in thrash, which is BRIGHT orange. Not sure what I'm going to do with that. I'm excited about all of the other items!


----------



## hindsighting (Nov 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *brio444* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The thing that bugs me about the NuMe product we received (I guess I'll spoiler this) is
> 
> ...


----------



## brio444 (Nov 27, 2012)

Has anyone *only *gotten an R29 box?  Were the R29 people supposed to get both the R29 box and the regular box?  Or are they just epically screwing up?


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Nov 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *brio444* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone *only *gotten an R29 box?  Were the R29 people supposed to get both the R29 box and the regular box?  Or are they just epically screwing up?


 "Epically screwing up" for $200, Alex.  I didn't want to miss out on the regular Nov box, and now I have 2


----------



## plutorayz (Nov 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *brio444* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone *only *gotten an R29 box?  Were the R29 people supposed to get both the R29 box and the regular box?  Or are they just epically screwing up?


 It could possibly be that they're giving the r29 deal people two boxes for the ad mix-up. When I spoke to the r29 people about the deal they said they were in talks to give the people who bought the deal under the impression they were getting full sized products something extra to make up for it, but that's what I assumed the OPI nail polish was as it wasn't in the "hit list" from the start.


----------



## Mystica (Nov 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> To me it smells like the cherries that come inside those Queen Anne Chocolate Covered Cordial Cherries. I loooooove it!


 It does smell like a has a dominant note of cherries like those in the chocolate covered cherry candies, but it doesn't smell sickening sweet either, to me anyway, the cherry seems balanced with whatever other scents are in there.  It smells heavenly to me, Perfumies should make a scent like this, haha, I'd totally buy it and like, huff it, I really enjoy the scent of this serum.


----------



## Mystica (Nov 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *brio444* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The thing that bugs me about the NuMe product we received (I guess I'll spoiler this) is
> 
> ...


----------



## mermuse (Nov 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *plutorayz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I just got visited by the glossybox fairy after receiving multiple tracking emails with a tracking number that didn't work. I ended up getting *TWO* boxes, my Refinery one, and the normal one.
> 
> ...


----------



## NikNik455 (Nov 27, 2012)

I don't claim to know geography but my box went from NJ to VA then to PA where it just seems to be hanging out. I'm just south of VA so I don't understand it.


----------



## pride (Nov 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *hindsighting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Came home to my box today!
> 
> ...


----------



## missionista (Nov 27, 2012)

After the third e-mail Glossybox sent, I can finally see tracking! It's out for delivery now, so I should have it when I get home. It's been a reasonably fun time with GB, but I'm happy to call it quits for a while after this box.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Nov 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *NikNik455* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't claim to know geography but my box went from NJ to VA then to PA where it just seems to be hanging out. I'm just south of VA so I don't understand it.


 Put your tracking number in the USPS tracking site to get a better idea of it's location.  Once it's accepted by your local post office it'll be delivered that day or the next, depending on when it arrives at your local post office.

My mail carrier probably hates me, I've already heard him go "Oh that girl in #2, she gets a lot of stuff."  But when you work two jobs coming home to stuff at your door is WAY easier than spending time running around from mall the mall.


----------



## Shauna999 (Nov 27, 2012)

Im so excited to get home- my box is waiting for me.  I'm secretly hoping that Glossybox screwd up and gave me the R29 box- it looks so amazing.  I know this isn't possible but a girl can dream can't she...LOL!


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Nov 27, 2012)

> Im so excited to get home- my box is waiting for me.Â  I'm secretly hoping that Glossybox screwd up and gave me the R29 box- it looks so amazing.Â  I know this isn't possible but a girl can dream can't she...LOL!


 I posted almost exactly the same thing : )


----------



## Max88 (Nov 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *hindsighting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Came home to my box today!
> 
> ...


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Nov 27, 2012)

Has anyone emailed glossy box about the Skin &amp; Co being empty? Mine is super light and i looked into its and its like nothing is in there!


----------



## ngardner8503 (Nov 27, 2012)

Sooooo weird....I actually got 2 boxes today.....I bought the Refinery 29 deal and thats all I had on there.  I am thrilled about it but did everyone who got the refinery 29 deal get 2 boxes?


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Nov 27, 2012)

It seems like a lot of people who bought the R29 got 2 boxes... another reason to wish I had purchased it.  I do love that gold polish.  I got:

The Epionce Hand Cream
The Illamasqua in bright orange
The Arganics by Nume
The Truffle Serum
Solid Stick Perfumies in "Double Rainbow: A heavenly soft and whimsical blend of hydrangea and violet with nuances of pear and musk. "

I had of course hoped for any color of the Illamasqua other than orange or yellow and really hoped for the Lierac and the blush.  I'm open to trading anything!


----------



## Generalissima (Nov 27, 2012)

Got my box today..gotta say I'm pretty dissapointed I got the truffle skin cream which was empty. The orange illamasqua, a body scrub, the perfume that smells like cheap soap and my argan oil was missing. This was my fav sub but this month..for the amount of money..sucked.


----------



## Babs (Nov 27, 2012)

Super bummed. I paid for 2 boxes this month and got two IDENTICAL boxes. Which means I have 2 full size Epionce Hand Cream. Will be looking to get rid of one of them. Any takers? I would love to swap for the blush but I am pretty open. I also got the perfume in sugar bear that I'm not too excited about.


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 27, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 27, 2012)

Ahhh, so this must be the company Maria (owner of Cult Nails) was talking about. Good for her! I'm so happy for her because her polishes are fantastic.

Someone post the link to R29, please.


----------



## Hootiehoo (Nov 27, 2012)

I bought the R29 boxes in addition to my normal boxes.  Both of my boxes arrived and imagine my surprise when I opened them both to find exact duplicates of the normal lame November month boxes and NOT the R29 box. Same exact color of eye pencil in the light gray but two different smelly perfume sticks.  I'm so dissappointed!  I want my R29 box!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ahhh, so this must be the company Maria (owner of Cult Nails) was talking about. Good for her! I'm so happy for her because her polishes are fantastic.
> 
> Someone post the link to R29, please.


 Here's the Refinery link....

http://www.refinery29.com/gifts?utm_source=email&amp;utm_medium=commerce&amp;utm_content=shops&amp;utm_campaign=121127-easy-holiday-beauty-tips#/product/2893

The polish looks gorgeous...a copper with pink shimmer....

Love the Spa Water too. 

This looks like a good box!


----------



## meaganola (Nov 27, 2012)

Urgh, what I said about wanting, say, neon lime green liner but probably getting brown or black?  I got brown.  Specifically, Honour.  And the perfume stick is Canoodle, which is apparently a mix of roses, jasmine, geranium, and soap.  Hate brown liner, can't wear soapy florals.  Anyone want to swap their blue/green/purple/fuchsia pencil and/or fruity perfume stick (actually, I'm pretty much interested in just about any of them that are *not* on the Perfumies Clean scent page)?  I'm especially bummed about the perfume stick because finally!  Scent in a subscription box in a form I can actually *wear*!  And it turns out that it's a scent that is practically custom-made to give me a headache.  All it need is white sandalwood or white musk to *guarantee* it.

(And the truffle serum!  Argh!  Dear all serum/lotion/cleanser/etc. companies:  If you are sending one tablespoon -- per the size printed on the back of the tube, that's how much was in there, and based on my eyeball guesstimation, that actually does seem to be right -- of a product, send it in a container appropriate for the amount you're sending!  Otherwise, we will assume that you don't know how to fill containers, and we won't buy your stuff.  And the "code" for a free sampler?  The sampler *is* free on your website!  The code isn't recognized!)

(On the up side, someone finally responded to my emails about missing my October surveys -- more than two weeks after my first email.  They're just giving me the points rather than loading the surveys.  Oh, wait a second:  They gave me *five hundred* points for the missing surveys, not one hundred as they should have for one missing month.  Okay, I'm not as super pissed off at them now, assuming they don't change their mind and take them back.  I'm over the threshold for a free box now.  I wonder whether I'll have to fight them about redeeming those points next month or if they just do it automatically.)


----------



## marybbryant (Nov 27, 2012)

I recieved 3 shipping notices for my Glossybox.  The 3rd one appears to be the correct one, and my box is in my state, so I'll probably have it tomorrow.  I hope my eye or lip pencil is a color I will actually use.  I'm also hoping to get the hand cream, and the Leirac exfoliator.  And the blush.

This is my 1st Glossybox, and I'm not sure how I feel about it.  I looked at the pictures and videos on You Tube before joining, and I was a lot more impressed with the previous months.  I ended up canceling after seeing this months box online, but since I liked what I saw for all the previous months, I will probably rejoin for next month, and then make a decision.  I'm also thinking about Test Tube Beauty.  I like that I could purchase just one box from QVC without making a commitment.


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Nov 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Urgh, what I said about wanting, say, neon lime green liner but probably getting brown or black?  I got brown.  Specifically, Honour.  And the perfume stick is Canoodle, which is apparently a mix of roses, jasmine, geranium, and soap.  Hate brown liner, can't wear soapy florals.  Anyone want to swap their blue/green/purple/fuchsia pencil and/or fruity perfume stick (actually, I'm pretty much interested in just about any of them that are *not* on the Perfumies Clean scent page)?  I'm especially bummed about the perfume stick because finally!  Scent in a subscription box in a form I can actually *wear*!  And it turns out that it's a scent that is practically custom-made to give me a headache.  All it need is white sandalwood or white musk to *guarantee* it.
> 
> ...


 Girl, never come near me because you'd get the worst migraine of your life. Sandalwood and white/egyptian musk (and amber) are my favorite type of perfume notes along with roses. Hahaha.

Wish I had something to offer.. I know you said you liked brights and neons.. would you be interested in something that didn't come from a sub box? I may have some things stashed away (new or like-new/opened but never used). If so, message me what type of things you like (blush, e/s, nail polish, etc)!


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Nov 27, 2012)

The blush is sooooooo beautiful on!! I love it!


----------



## Brittann (Nov 27, 2012)

Is anyone going to buy this? I am so tempted to order it!!


----------



## CaliMel (Nov 27, 2012)

That R29 holiday box looks good, but it also seems kind of expensive to me, so I think I'll pass. It looks super nice, but I just have soooo many hair masks and nail polishes and I already own that Josie Moran product.

But I still think Glossyboxes boxes are the best made and prettiest of all the sub box boxes. I ended up recycling all of my Sample Society and Birchbox ones and keeping the 4 GlossyBox ones I have because they're just so nice and sturdy!


----------



## cranraspberry (Nov 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> The blush is sooooooo beautiful on!! I love it!


 I love it too! Love the color, the texture (blends beautifully! and all this time I thought my blotchy blush issues were due to a bad brush...) and it lasts all day!

I also actually liked the argan oil - I was in need of a silicone shine serum, and this one does a great job on my hair with no added greasiness. No way I'm paying $59 for a full bottle though.

Not too huge of a fan of the truffle serum. I thought it was kind of odd that the third listed ingredient is starch (huh?), and it feels sticky when you apply it. I kind of want to let it dry before I put my cream on, but as it dries it starts to "pull" on the skin, and that just feels weird.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Nov 27, 2012)

Does anyone have that December R29 link? Can';t find and I think my sub is up in December!

ETA:  Ooooops. saw it up there! Not really worth it. Oh, well.


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 27, 2012)

http://www.refinery29.com/gifts#/product/2893


----------



## Auntboo (Nov 27, 2012)

> Has anyone emailed glossy box about the Skin &amp; Co being empty? Mine is super light and i looked into its and its like nothing is in there!


 I used the contact form on their website. Mine is pretty much completely empty - very disappointing.


----------



## DiorAdora (Nov 27, 2012)

I cancelled glossybox today. For me this box just doesnt pop it has me smh!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i couldnt get the cancel link to work and so I emailed them and always I asked since I cancelled before the 1st I will not be getting charged for the next box? Same generic email as always didnt answer my question. This is why I give up on glossy lets see if my cancel went thru haha i have a feelin ill be getting a box


----------



## mks8372 (Nov 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Urgh, what I said about wanting, say, neon lime green liner but probably getting brown or black?  I got brown.  Specifically, Honour.  And the perfume stick is Canoodle, which is apparently a mix of roses, jasmine, geranium, and soap.  Hate brown liner, can't wear soapy florals.  Anyone want to swap their blue/green/purple/fuchsia pencil and/or fruity perfume stick (actually, I'm pretty much interested in just about any of them that are *not* on the Perfumies Clean scent page)?  I'm especially bummed about the perfume stick because finally!  Scent in a subscription box in a form I can actually *wear*!  And it turns out that it's a scent that is practically custom-made to give me a headache.  All it need is white sandalwood or white musk to *guarantee* it.
> 
> ...


I haven't received my box yet but if I get anything remotely neon in the pencil color, it is all yours!


----------



## LAtPoly (Nov 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That R29 holiday box looks good, but it also seems kind of expensive to me, so I think I'll pass. It looks super nice, but I just have soooo many hair masks and nail polishes and I already own that Josie Moran product.
> 
> But I still think Glossyboxes boxes are the best made and prettiest of all the sub box boxes. I ended up recycling all of my Sample Society and Birchbox ones and keeping the 4 GlossyBox ones I have because they're just so nice and sturdy!


 Yeah, my thoughts exactly...too many hair masks (and polishes) and I also own that Josie Maran products (actually, I have one in route since I bought one of her discounted "Giving Back" sets).  I also hate paying for a scent I don't know about before trying it...

That said, I love the cleansing water in this set.  

If you need a hair mask this IS a great set and probably a good value - just not what I need or want right now.


----------



## lovepink (Nov 27, 2012)

I got my "original" shipping notice/tracking" that had all the 2000s going on.  Then got the "oops Beauty blunder email today", then the 3rd times the charm email with a tracking that works!  Mine left Sparks NV so I should have with in a day or too.  Like others am hoping I "accidently" get an R29 box as opposed to a regular, but still excited to see what I get!


----------



## alpina0560 (Nov 27, 2012)

I just gave in an ordered the December R29 box, after I promised myself I was done shopping for things for myself for the rest of the year  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I don't see it listed, but does anyone know what color the Josie Maran color stick is?


----------



## kat46 (Nov 28, 2012)

This is my first Glossy Box and it's ... meh. I really hope the next two are better. I'm kinda pissed at myself for paying for three months in advance before trying it out. All the reviews of past months looked so good.

If any wants my Nume code, they can have it.

The Nume oil is too perfumed for me, I hate strong floral scents. I was excited about this one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's not even Argan oil.

The perfume stick smells like something a 4 year old would wear.

I like the hand cream.

I got the Illamasqua pencil in Strumpet (bright pink/red). It's very creamy. too creamy for a lip liner I think, but I'll give it a shot.

and a nearly empty Truffle Serum with the main ingredients of water, gylcerine, and POTATOE STARCH?

so, for 22.00 bucks I got a small hand cream and a lip liner I may use once.

awesome.






I was so hoping this would be better than Birchbox at twice the price.


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Nov 28, 2012)

When I saw what was in this months GB i was really bummed BUT today i received my box and I actually like it. Will i use the nume code? No. The hair oil is meh for myself but I have 3 little girls and their hair gets tangled so i will us it on them after their bath or if I run out I have an extra. Wasn't excited about the liner but once I used it I fell in love with it... its a beautiful dark chocolate and glides on beautifully. The nail strips I am hoping to trade for another sample if that falls thru I will try them out and see how they work. The blush is a gorgeous color and my favorite thing in the box. The truffle serum is half empty but a little goes a long way and its enough to see if I like it. So I was not originally excited but ended up loving 2 things in the box and will eventually use all of it. So all in all I am pleased but I still like the R29 box better : )


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kat46* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is my first Glossy Box and it's ... meh. I really hope the next two are better. I'm kinda pissed at myself for paying for three months in advance before trying it out. All the reviews of past months looked so good.
> 
> ...


 This is the only box that has disappointed me so far...and it's my 7th box. So don't get too discouraged, hopefully next month, they will go back to their normal awesomeness! I feel very blah about this box in general, but I'm trying to remind myself that I've had bad boxes from all of my subs and one bad month out of 7 isn't too bad?

I agree with you about the Nume oil, it's my least favorite thing in the box. The only thing in my box I'm really excited about is the blush...but I do like the sky blue Illamasqua liner I got. Nice and creamy and pretty.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> When I saw what was in this months GB i was really bummed BUT today i received my box and I actually like it. Will i use the nume code? No. The hair oil is meh for myself but I have 3 little girls and their hair gets tangled so i will us it on them after their bath or if I run out I have an extra. Wasn't excited about the liner but once I used it I fell in love with it... its a beautiful dark chocolate and glides on beautifully. The nail strips I am hoping to trade for another sample if that falls thru I will try them out and see how they work. The blush is a gorgeous color and my favorite thing in the box. The truffle serum is half empty but a little goes a long way and its enough to see if I like it. So I was not originally excited but ended up loving 2 things in the box and will eventually use all of it. So all in all I am pleased but I still like the R29 box better : )


 We got the same box (but I got a different color). I am trading the nail strips for a perfume stick and I decided to try the truffle serum even though it's mostly empty and the ingredients are nothing special. The Nume oil is blah and I have actual argan oils I prefer, but I'll use it to detangle. Love the light blue liner, I used it on my waterline today with blue and silver shadow and loved it!

The blush, though, makes up for everything, in my opinion! The color is pretty and subtle and it is so soft and it blends beautifully! LOVE IT. I wore it today and even though I felt under the weather all day, several people commented on how pretty my skin looked and I credit that solely to the blush!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kat46 (Nov 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> This is the only box that has disappointed me so far...and it's my 7th box. So don't get too discouraged, hopefully next month, they will go back to their normal awesomeness! I feel very blah about this box in general, but I'm trying to remind myself that I've had bad boxes from all of my subs and one bad month out of 7 isn't too bad?
> ...


 Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm jealous of your blush and eyeliner!


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Nov 28, 2012)

The blush totally made the box! I am sick and look like hell but the blush was so pretty that once I put it on I felt better... ok maybe didn't feel better but definitely looked a little healthier : ).


----------



## katie danielle (Nov 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> And the "code" for a free sampler?  The sampler *is* free on your website!  The code isn't recognized!)


 Can you post the link to this? I can't find it for some reason.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 28, 2012)

I



> Can you post the link to this? I can't find it for some reason.


 I'll have to do that tonight. I'm on my phone and can't copy and paste.


----------



## amidea (Nov 28, 2012)

I had my first less than stellar interaction with glossybox CS yesterday. i emailed them (twice) because one of my surveys was missing and finally got a response:

We apologize for the delayed response to your inquiry. We did not put the heel balm survey up on the site, that was a mistake on our end. However, just to let you know, your 3-month Glossybox subscription has expired. If you would like to continue receiving boxes, you must resubscribe. If you have any questions or concerns, please contact us.

i'm annoyed that there was no indication that they are ever going to fix their mistake... and as of right now the survey is still missing.  and i also signed up with the COSMO code so I should be getting another box, so i responded to clarify that i still have one coming but god knows when i'll get an answer.


----------



## farrah3 (Nov 28, 2012)

http://skinandcoroma.com/face/face/scrubs-cleansers/ultimate-anti-aging-face-set-sampler.html

I couldn't find it yesterday, but went to the "Face" tab &amp; then selected "Scrubs &amp; Cleansers".  It is $0.00 &amp; shipping is free.  I tried to enter GLOSSYBOX code &amp; it said it was invalid.  So, I continued, added it to cart, selected free shipping.  When I got to the payment page, it told me "No Payment Info Is Needed".  I got an email confirmation of the order.


----------



## emmakey9 (Nov 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *farrah3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> http://skinandcoroma.com/face/face/scrubs-cleansers/ultimate-anti-aging-face-set-sampler.html
> 
> I couldn't find it yesterday, but went to the "Face" tab &amp; then selected "Scrubs &amp; Cleansers".  It is $0.00 &amp; shipping is free.  I tried to enter GLOSSYBOX code &amp; it said it was invalid.  So, I continued, added it to cart, selected free shipping.  When I got to the payment page, it told me "No Payment Info Is Needed".  I got an email confirmation of the order.






Thanks for this! Free samples + Free shipping... Woot!


----------



## emmakey9 (Nov 28, 2012)

So this is one time that I'm hoping they DID screw up my R29 order and I get two boxes...

Heh... I'd sure hate to be the Glossy employee(s) that overlooked double-shipping boxes. Yikes!


----------



## katie danielle (Nov 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *farrah3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> http://skinandcoroma.com/face/face/scrubs-cleansers/ultimate-anti-aging-face-set-sampler.html
> 
> I couldn't find it yesterday, but went to the "Face" tab &amp; then selected "Scrubs &amp; Cleansers".  It is $0.00 &amp; shipping is free.  I tried to enter GLOSSYBOX code &amp; it said it was invalid.  So, I continued, added it to cart, selected free shipping.  When I got to the payment page, it told me "No Payment Info Is Needed".  I got an email confirmation of the order.


 Thank you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shauna999 (Nov 28, 2012)

Question- Was I suppose to receive 5 samples in my regular glossybox?  I only received 4 and one of the samples was the skin and co product and it was 1/3 fill :-(-  Am I missing a product, how do I figure out what I'm missing??

Thanks Gals.  xoxoxoxo


----------



## mermuse (Nov 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Question- Was I suppose to receive 5 samples in my regular glossybox?  I only received 4 and one of the samples was the skin and co product and it was 1/3 fill :-(-  Am I missing a product, how do I figure out what I'm missing??
> 
> Thanks Gals.  xoxoxoxo


 
Cross check your items with the card inside.  The card should list all of the products in your particular box.


----------



## lloronita (Nov 28, 2012)

I just got an email from GlossyBox stating my subscription was about to expire and I needed to re-subscribe.  I have an ongoing monthly subscription.  Did anyone else on their monthly plan get this email?  Is this another glitch or do you now need to re-subscribe on the monthly plan???


----------



## emmakey9 (Nov 28, 2012)

I had the R29 deal and just got the email about re-subscribing and a $5 off coupon code. Aaand I re-subscribed for 3 months. For better or worse.


----------



## Shauna999 (Nov 28, 2012)

> Cross check your items with the card inside.Â  The card should list all of the products in your particular box.


 I didn't realize they had a card along with the magazine- for some reason I don't think I received the card either. Thanks for the reply- ill look when I get home.


----------



## vugrl (Nov 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *emmakey9* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Thanks so much!!!


----------



## princess2010 (Nov 28, 2012)

> That R29 holiday box looks good, but it also seems kind of expensive to me, so I think I'll pass. It looks super nice, but I just have soooo many hair masks and nail polishes and I already own that Josie Moran product. But I still think Glossyboxes boxes are the best made and prettiest of all the sub box boxes. I ended up recycling all of my Sample Society and Birchbox ones and keeping the 4 GlossyBox ones I have because they're just so nice and sturdy!


 Yeah, $45 is quite the stretch. Nothing in the box seems like I HAVE to have it and for that much money it better be something I can't live without.


----------



## cranraspberry (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanks so much! Couldn't figure that one out myself.


----------



## princess2010 (Nov 28, 2012)

> This is my first Glossy Box and it's ... meh. I really hope the next two are better. I'm kinda pissed at myself for paying for three months in advance before trying it out. All the reviews of past months looked so good. If any wants my Nume code, they can have it. The Nume oil is too perfumed for me, I hate strong floral scents. I was excited about this one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's not even Argan oil. The perfume stick smells like something a 4 year old would wear. I like the hand cream. I got the Illamasqua pencil in Strumpet (bright pink/red). It's very creamy. too creamy for a lip liner I think, but I'll give it a shot. and a nearly empty Truffle Serum with the main ingredients of water, gylcerine, and POTATOE STARCH? so, for 22.00 bucks I got a small hand cream and a lip liner I may use once. awesome. :huh: I was so hoping this would be better than Birchbox at twice the price.


 I've been with GB since the first box and the worst GB I've gotten is still twice as good as the best BB I ever got. There's really not a contest in my mind. BB main redeeming quality is it's points program.


----------



## Jamie P (Nov 28, 2012)

I actually got the orange liner and I'd have loved the brown, however I did swatch it on my hand and tossed the box. Oops. Wasn't thinking about a trade. Wasn't thrilled with the box at all. Would have loved the blush. My perfume is very old ladylike. Not bad but not me. I love my Paula's Choice skincare so the truffle stuff is just blah to me. Hand cream will be used but I hate the smell. The hair oil is ok. I will use it. Hoping my second box will be better.


----------



## Jazbot (Nov 28, 2012)

I got my box on Monday.

Overall not excited. ( this is the first)

The eyeliner is lime green...it's going to a Xmas present

The Other stuff not so sure...Face Serum might be gifted too.

Argan Oil is cool. I spilled my last oil (Made a huge mess)

Nail Stickers will be gifted

The last product I cab't even remeber...thats how unhappy I was....But I am entitled to one box that I don't like.

This is fine. The fact the I can use the stuff to give to other people is fine.  This is the Holida to give! Yay!


----------



## alpina0560 (Nov 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kat46* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is my first Glossy Box and it's ... meh. I really hope the next two are better. I'm kinda pissed at myself for paying for three months in advance before trying it out. All the reviews of past months looked so good.
> 
> ...


 This is exactly how I feel! (This was my first GlossyBox, I got the same exact items.. even the same color eye pencil, weird!) I'll give it another month, but for the price I was definitely unimpressed, and I've heard such good things about them..


----------



## kat46 (Nov 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've been with GB since the first box and the worst GB I've gotten is still twice as good as the best BB I ever got. There's really not a contest in my mind. BB main redeeming quality is it's points program.


True! the points system is the only thing that kept me with BB for so long. I canceled this month though, too many CS issues made it no longer fun for me. The CS issues with GB are going to make me not want it anymore either. Oh well. Hoping for better boxes ahead!


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 28, 2012)

Does anyone's GB still say "processing"?

I tried to reach customer service but have not gotten any response yet and have not been able to reach them on the phone.

btw, I have two boxes this month. One I did receive a few days ago...the other is in the one in limbo.


----------



## MomOf5InKs (Nov 28, 2012)

Does anyone else ever feel that they always get what they hope they don't get?  





I got my GB today and it's the first time I've ever been truly disappointed by them.  I got the same blush in last month's box, so now I have 2 and I don't even wear blush because my cheeks are red enough as it is.  I also got the nail stickers, which I like but can't really use since I can't wear nail polish to work, but I can deal with that.  I'm more upset that I have a repeat item that I won't use.  The only redeeming factor was the eye/lip pencil I got, which is a dark brown and is something I'll definitely use.  I'm kinda sad that both of the sub's I got in the past 2 days have been totally not awesome, but I guess that's part of the deal...


----------



## Souly (Nov 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MomOf5InKs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone else ever feel that they always get what they hope they don't get?
> 
> ...


 Email them. I got Illamasqua's purity twice. They sent me another color after I emailed them. Maybe you can get a different product.


----------



## Schmootc (Nov 28, 2012)

My box showed up yesterday and the card said I was supposed to get the nail stickers, but they were missing from the package. CS said they'd send them out.


----------



## Hootiehoo (Nov 28, 2012)

Finally got through to customer service about getting getting an exact duplicate instead of R29 and a regular box.  After 20 mins of being unable to find my name or email address, I was told that I would be getting my R29 box sent to me within 5-10 business days.  Hoping for the best but after reading how long replacements take, I won't be obsessively checking my mailbox.  Regular boxes were very underwhelming this month after the last few amazing boxes but still miles better than my very best Birchbox.


----------



## NikNik455 (Nov 28, 2012)

I finally got mine!! I got the R29 and the regular box. I got the missha in 23 and it's still too light for me. I would love to trade it for Lierac or the Rub off. I got Titivate

 Illamasqua
 would love to trade it for black. I'd also like to get rid off the OPI Golden eye. Thanks!!


----------



## Lisa424 (Nov 28, 2012)

I wish I had gotten the R29 box. It's definitely much better than the regular box this month!


----------



## Loladevil (Nov 28, 2012)

So upset, my box said out for delivery yesterday but never arrived. Today the USPS website says delivery status not updated and still no box. I know it's not Glossybox's fault but I want my goodies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## markitasmakeup (Nov 28, 2012)

Anyone want to trade my Lierac Anti-age cream for the Lierac body scrub? Also, have some other stuff I'd be willing to trade for the Epionce.


----------



## Eleda (Nov 28, 2012)

I bought refinery deal. Yesterday got regular november box. called today and emailed and finally they said they would send me the refinery box. nothing in the regular box appeals to me. I got:

eye pencil in neon green

perfume stick

argan oil

lierac scrub

empty truffle stuff

bleh


----------



## NJBeauty80 (Nov 28, 2012)

I don't think mine is ever going to show up, still no shipping confirmation


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 28, 2012)

The box will probably show up but not until December. It annoyed me to no end that I was charged for the July box BEFORE getting the June box and that the June box didn't show up until July! So it honestly wouldn't surprise me if your box ends up the same way - showing up the following month instead of the current month.


----------



## Babs (Nov 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jamie Pangborn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I actually got the orange liner and I'd have loved the brown, however I did swatch it on my hand and tossed the box. Oops. Wasn't thinking about a trade.
> 
> Wasn't thrilled with the box at all. Would have loved the blush. My perfume is very old ladylike. Not bad but not me. I love my Paula's Choice skincare so the truffle stuff is just blah to me. Hand cream will be used but I hate the smell. The hair oil is ok. I will use it. Hoping my second box will be better.


 What does the hand cream smell like?


----------



## Ashacroo (Nov 28, 2012)

I got the R29 box and the regular November box...I was only expecting the R29 box, so the extra was a bonus! Sounds like I wasn't the only one though. Got a Missha #21 in my R29 box but definitely need a #31...does any one want to trade?? PM


----------



## meaganola (Nov 28, 2012)

I forgot to list all of my box contents:


Illamasqua pencil in Honour (rich chocolate brown)
Perfumies solid perfume stick in Canoodle (rose, jasmine, geranium, and soap)
Lierac scrub (the full-size is only three times as big as the sample!  Not a size I think of as appropriate for a body scrub.  On the up side, it *is* a whole lot bigger than the body scrub samples Birchbox sends out.  I may actually be able to do an entire leg with this rather than just the front of one shin)
NuMe Style Arganics oil
Skin &amp; Co Roma Truffle Serum
Much better than my October box.  I *hated* that one.  I think the only thing I've used in it was the hair shine spray solely out of curiosity (I have shiny hair to start with, so I'm not sure it actually did anything extra to it, plus I have a good half dozen hair oils that I can't bring myself to get rid of and that do pretty much the exact same job as the spray when I *do* want a little extra shine), although the blusher went into a super fun multiple-item swap, so I am kind of getting some use out of it, even if it's only as swap fodder (but that's better than having it sit in my swap stash for months on end like I thought was going to happen!).  Due to a horrible CS experience (seriously, dude, *two weeks* to respond?  I was on the verge of sending a *fifth* attempt -- which was actually a sixth email -- when they finally responded), I'm seriously considering canceling after the December box, which I seem to be getting for free, if my points balance is correct (they screwed up my surveys and apparently gave me extra bonus points to compensate for the fact that it took them *two weeks* to respond, which put me past the threshold for a free box).


----------



## Jamie P (Nov 28, 2012)

> What does the hand cream smell like?


 It's almost a raspberry smell, but not quite. Like raspberries gone bad maybe hahaha. I can't place it but not a fan.


----------



## kcrowebird (Nov 28, 2012)

I got the llamas qua in hex... I would love to swap it for a brown or blackish color. Check out my swap list and let me know if anyone is interested  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bells (Nov 28, 2012)

I guess I'm the only one who liked my box this month, eh? I skipped last month for financial reasons, but I did love my September box. 









I got the pink lip pencil. Not sure if I'll use it, but it's a good value and will be a nice swap. The perfume stick is in Kissing Bandit, which I like. The hand cream is really nice and came packaged in a box with the ingredients and expiration date! I was less than thrilled that the oil just got thrown in the box, but thankfully it didn't leak. I'm not sure I'd want to use it on my face because of the fragrance, but it'll get used on my cuticles regardless. As for the truffle serum, I'm excited to try it but I'm sad to hear it's probably half empty. Also, WTF is up with that coupon code?!


----------



## lovepink (Nov 28, 2012)

Got my box today!  yay!  I got the 

Illamasqua in hex (wish I would have got a fun color but I will use it!)
 
Inoco nail strips in Sinderalla (wish they would have sent out more colors.  I have tried the Kiss stickers and Sally Hansen so interested to see whose are best!
 
Kryolan blush ( wanted it last month got it this month.  Opened the lid, the whole lid popped out, the pan of blush is not glued or secured, and fell on the ground.  Thank goodness on carpet but a little scuffed around the edges)
 
Nume coupon and Arganics- I have enough hair oil to last me for about 10 years
 
Skin &amp;Co Roma-tube feels halfish.  Found it interesting on the card it goes on about all the wonderful things in this prouct the states use daily for a......no other print anywhere about this.
 
Ahh Glossybox you send good things, I haven't had to contact you for customer service but really SPELL CHECK and edit please!


----------



## Erin03 (Nov 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The box will probably show up but not until December. It annoyed me to no end that I was charged for the July box BEFORE getting the June box and that the June box didn't show up until July! So it honestly wouldn't surprise me if your box ends up the same way - showing up the following month instead of the current month.


 That is a pain, I agree, but I think it has to do with the date that you subscribe for the box. If you subscribe at a certain time of the month it's just going to work out that way with the shipping schedule.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Nov 28, 2012)

I disagree. I usually get my first thing and I was one of the first 100 subscribers. My box apparently just shipped.



> Originally Posted by *Erin03* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That is a pain, I agree, but I think it has to do with the date that you subscribe for the box. If you subscribe at a certain time of the month it's just going to work out that way with the shipping schedule.


----------



## NikNik455 (Nov 29, 2012)

Anyone have the Perfumies in Vanilla Ice, Buttercup, Birthday Suit, Tough Cookie or Sugar Bear? I have Eternal Flame and I'm not too crazy about it.


----------



## mermuse (Nov 29, 2012)

I think Thanksgiving, Sandy, &amp; R29 boxes contributed to this one taking a bit longer.  I'm normally somewhere in the early middle of the pack on getting my box and I haven't yet.  I know it's coming, though, I'm not too worried.


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Nov 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bells* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I guess I'm the only one who liked my box this month, eh? I skipped last month for financial reasons, but I did love my September box.
> 
> ...


 what color pink did you get? Im looking to trade mine i got a blackish color


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Nov 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *NikNik455* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone have the Perfumies in Vanilla Ice, Buttercup, Birthday Suit, Tough Cookie or Sugar Bear? I have Eternal Flame and I'm not too crazy about it.


i think mine is snow bunny


----------



## MyriadVoices (Nov 29, 2012)

I got both boxes as well... I did not realize I would be getting double boxes for November, and I already had a double sub. I was VERY surprised to find a stack of FOUR boxes on my doorstep today!!! Not that I'm complaining, but that's a whole heck of a lot of glossy! At least all my colors/fragrances were different!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I was super pleased to get more Missha in the R29 box, and in a cute little size, perfect for travel -- I got a better color match this time, too! 

 
I was NOT a fan of the Illamasqua liners, only because they are not conservative enough colors for my daily use. I didn't even try them, as I am hoping to trade for another color or another product. I got a hot pink and a periwinkle blue. 
 
I loved the idea of the perfume stick, but not terribly pleased with the product. I didn't like the texture of the stick (too soft), and the fragrances don't seem to last very long. I got Forever Young (which I think is rather nice) and another one I forget now that smells kind of ...weird.
 
I also got the rub off cleanser and the NuMe argan oil.
 
If anyone wants my (two) argan oils, I'd be thrilled to trade for something else. I'd love the hand cream since I didn't get that in my box, but I'm open to other offers.
 
I WAS SO HAPPY to get the Goldeneye!!!!! Favorite item other than the Missha. But... I got two, hehe. I may give one away as a stocking stuffer for Christmas, but if anyone has something fabulous they'd like to trade for it, I'd be happy to consider it.


----------



## Babs (Nov 29, 2012)

I'm confused. R29 boxes didn't come with a full size 50ml missha this time?


----------



## viccckyhoang (Nov 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Babs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm confused. R29 boxes didn't come with a full size 50ml missha this time?


 it did not =/


----------



## emmakey9 (Nov 29, 2012)

Still no box (R29) and my tracking link does not work. Anyone else in the same boat?


----------



## skylola123 (Nov 29, 2012)

I received mine today and I liked it.

Nothing too exciting the R29 boxes look amazing compared to the normal ones.

The lip/eye liner is in the color hex. Its a nude color its very pretty...I may use it for the inner corner of my eyes to brighten my eyes. 

I also received the blush and its very pretty.

I got lucky and did end up receiving the glossybox lipstick with the promo its very pretty! I love it...such a beautiful color.


----------



## JessP (Nov 29, 2012)

My R29 box arrived and I loooove it! GB sent me the shipping email on Tuesday (tracking never worked) and my box arrived yesterday.


----------



## emmakey9 (Nov 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My R29 box arrived and I loooove it! GB sent me the shipping email on Tuesday (tracking never worked) and my box arrived yesterday.


 Sweet! I never get up in arms about shipping or tracking, I've just had boxes delivered to sticky-fingered neighbors (I live in an apt). Glad to know people are still receiving them.


----------



## JessP (Nov 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *emmakey9* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Sweet! I never get up in arms about shipping or tracking, I've just had boxes delivered to sticky-fingered neighbors (I live in an apt). Glad to know people are still receiving them.


 Ugh, that's frustrating! Packages in my complex are delivered to the leasing office (which is nice because neighbors don't steal them, but then you have to pick up packages during office hours lol). But yeah, my tracking number never worked so I just crossed my fingers. Hopefully yours arrives today!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## RaeDobbins (Nov 29, 2012)

Got my box yesterday, similar to many other boxes:

 Eye pencil in Honour

 Lierac Face Scrub (love the smell)

 Mostly empty Truffle Serum 

 Argan Oil

 Perfumies - I got two, Vanilla Ice, and Tough Cookie

 + coupons and such

I was at first happy to get two perfumies, but they are really not very good quality...sad. I am excited to try the scrub because I have been in need of one for a while. I tried my teenie weenie sample of truffle serum, and really liked it. Shame it's pretty much gone after one application. More eye pencils in colors I don't particularly need. Meh. Hope December's box is way better, especially since I bought a gift sub for a friend. 

On an exciting side note, this was my fourth glossybox, so I was able to make the little drawer set thing I saw in some tutorials online. :-D


----------



## bells (Nov 29, 2012)

I got my box yesterday. On Monday GB sent me three different emails with tracking numbers - the first two were invalid.


----------



## pinkdiamonds (Nov 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *farrah3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> http://skinandcoroma.com/face/face/scrubs-cleansers/ultimate-anti-aging-face-set-sampler.html
> 
> I couldn't find it yesterday, but went to the "Face" tab &amp; then selected "Scrubs &amp; Cleansers".  It is $0.00 &amp; shipping is free.  I tried to enter GLOSSYBOX code &amp; it said it was invalid.  So, I continued, added it to cart, selected free shipping.  When I got to the payment page, it told me "No Payment Info Is Needed".  I got an email confirmation of the order.


 Now it's not available - *Sorry, We're Currently Out of Stock but more products will become available over the next few hours due to the overwhelming request of this product.*


----------



## Hellocat4 (Nov 29, 2012)

Mine was delivered to a neighbor, who brought it to my house. My baby answered the door, so I'm not sure which neighbor. I got the liner in a light blue color that I hope goes on silvery or white


----------



## princess2010 (Nov 29, 2012)

I'm SUPPOSED to have my box delivered tomorrow! I can't wait!!!!


----------



## nkjm (Nov 30, 2012)

My tracking info still doesn't show up in my profile but I got the shipping email earlier this week  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> GB WHERE ARE YOUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## lmda (Nov 30, 2012)

I got my R29 box today. My tracking also never updated, but I'm glad they finally fixed their mistake and sent me a box. I think I'll take a break from Glossybox for a while, but I know I'll still be stalking the spoiler threads.


----------



## BFaire06 (Nov 30, 2012)

Ladies! Did you all get the email from glossybox about the gift subscriptions? Mine was in my spam folder so if not check there first. If you are a subscriber, you can gift a one month December subscription for $15, which you can actually have mailed to your house. The coupon code '5r29' will take $5 more dollars off, making it ten dollars. Andddddd if you go through ebates.com it will give you $2.75 back. Seriously an awesome deal. I gifted a second one to myself and depending on if I am in love with the box or not I will keep it, gift it, or use the random unwanted samples for stocking stuffers this year. So happy with this purchase regardless.


----------



## katie danielle (Nov 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BFaire06* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Ladies! Did you all get the email from glossybox about the gift subscriptions? Mine was in my spam folder so if not check there first. If you are a subscriber, you can gift a one month December subscription for $15, which you can actually have mailed to your house. The coupon code '5r29' will take $5 more dollars off, making it ten dollars. Andddddd if you go through ebates.com it will give you $2.75 back. Seriously an awesome deal. I gifted a second one to myself and depending on if I am in love with the box or not I will keep it, gift it, or use the random unwanted samples for stocking stuffers this year. So happy with this purchase regardless.


 Awesome thanks for the code! Is this a Refinery 29 deal in general or is that just a code that happened to work with it?


----------



## amidea (Nov 30, 2012)

did anyone else use the cosmo code?  i was supposed to get a free fourth box but they emailed me letting me know that my subscription is up (in response to another question i asked) and haven't answered my subsequent email clarifying that i have another box to go.  i wanted to jump on this 5r29 deal but it says i'm not an active subscriber  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Nov 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amidea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> did anyone else use the cosmo code?  i was supposed to get a free fourth box but they emailed me letting me know that my subscription is up (in response to another question i asked) and haven't answered my subsequent email clarifying that i have another box to go.  i wanted to jump on this 5r29 deal but it says i'm not an active subscriber  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I used the cosmo code on 10/31 and they sent me an e-mail saying my subscription is up though I've only received one of the four months I should get.  I've also sent them an e-mail but figured I would wait to call until next week as I'm sure they are busy handling customer concerns about the current box and my question can wait a little bit.


----------



## BFaire06 (Nov 30, 2012)

just a random that happened to work!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 30, 2012)

Thanks for that! Signed myself up for a 2nd box for December...I've been stuffing a stocking for my little sister  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bizgirlva (Nov 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *RaeDobbins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my box yesterday, similar to many other boxes:
> 
> ...


 That's so cute!  Almost worth subscribing for 4 months.  I was kinda "meh" about my first GB.


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Nov 30, 2012)

Thanks so much!  I couldn't pass this up for more fodder for gift boxes at only $7.25 for a GlossyBox!  Awesome.  One item in it alone is bound to be worth that.  I hope the Ebates shows up, did it show up for you?  The only reason I wondered is it opened a new tab when I hit the Gift link and usually all of my Ebates orders I keep in the same tab.  

I hope the December GlossyBoxes are great.  Last year's December subs were varied for me.  MyGlam hit it out of the park with it's premiere bag and my Birchbox was caught up in the snafu of last December and I was one that didn't get it, but the things that were included were some of the least favorites it seemed.  I thought that was odd, I thought that companies would want to try to have an amazing year end box.  I guess the luck of the draw and the lottery type feeling is what keeps us on our toes, that's for sure.  Can't wait to see what the companies are planning for December subs.


----------



## BFaire06 (Nov 30, 2012)

mine worked!  i ended up getting three ten dollar boxes for gifts and got credit for all of them!


----------



## BFaire06 (Nov 30, 2012)

can you share the video you used to make this?


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Nov 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BFaire06* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> mine worked!  i ended up getting three ten dollar boxes for gifts and got credit for all of them!


 
Got credit?  As referrals?  How did you do that and get ebates too?  You're a genius.  Thanks for sharing your skills with us.  Much appreciated.


----------



## Jazbot (Nov 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *alpina0560* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> This is exactly how I feel! (This was my first GlossyBox, I got the same exact items.. even the same color eye pencil, weird!) I'll give it another month, but for the price I was definitely unimpressed, and I've heard such good things about them..


 I've had Glossybox since the start.  I was disappointed with this box too.  But this was the first month I was ever disappointed.  We are entitled to bad boxes once in a while...


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Nov 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sweetiegirlll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks so much!  I couldn't pass this up for more fodder for gift boxes at only $7.25 for a GlossyBox!  Awesome.  One item in it alone is bound to be worth that.  I hope the Ebates shows up, did it show up for you?  The only reason I wondered is it opened a new tab when I hit the Gift link and usually all of my Ebates orders I keep in the same tab.
> 
> I hope the December GlossyBoxes are great.  Last year's December subs were varied for me.  MyGlam hit it out of the park with it's premiere bag and my Birchbox was caught up in the snafu of last December and I was one that didn't get it, but the things that were included were some of the least favorites it seemed.  I thought that was odd, I thought that companies would want to try to have an amazing year end box.  I guess the luck of the draw and the lottery type feeling is what keeps us on our toes, that's for sure.  Can't wait to see what the companies are planning for December subs.


Even if you don't get credit automatically, you can always request it manually after 7 days since you placed your order. For some reason, my orders rarely ever show up and I always manually request. If you do it before the 7th day, they'll email you about waiting. So I always wait until after and you'll be fine.


----------



## vugrl (Nov 30, 2012)

Awesome deal on the gift boxes! I already have 2 Dec boxes coming for myself so I ordered 2 more for gifts!


----------



## amidea (Nov 30, 2012)

sigh i'm so sad i can't make use of this deal without starting a new subscription  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i'm already getting december through the cosmo code (which they finally confirmed) and would love to get a second december box for that price, but to do so i'd have to sign up for a new 3 month which would mean 3 december boxes.  that's a little much even for me... especially since i was hoping to ask for a new subscription as a christmas gift  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 30, 2012)

Is anyone else having issues getting through to GB customer service?

I have tried to call them and email them and then call them and email them...and no response for over a week!

It's incredibly frustrating,

And bordering on unacceptable!


----------



## Dalylah (Nov 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is anyone else having issues getting through to GB customer service?
> 
> ...


While GB has great boxes, their customer service is nothing short of horrible. My advice is to keep trying. Sooner or later they will tire of your badgering and answer.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## emmakey9 (Nov 30, 2012)

Got my R29 box in today! Love, love, love it.

OMG thanks for posting about the gift sub and promo code. I didn't even use the ebates site and still bought 3 boxes for my sister, mom, and my boyfriend's mom. Perfect Christmas gift! And for $10/box, perfect for my budget!


----------



## princess2010 (Nov 30, 2012)

If I cancel my subscription and sign up for the $15.00 one with the $2.75 cashback from Ebates will they charge me now or when it ships?


----------



## katie danielle (Nov 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If I cancel my subscription and sign up for the $15.00 one with the $2.75 cashback from Ebates will they charge me now or when it ships?


 I got charged today for the December gift box (which I ordered today). Don't forget to use the code posted earlier by someone for an additional $5 off!


----------



## princess2010 (Nov 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got charged today for the December gift box (which I ordered today). Don't forget to use the code posted earlier by someone for an additional $5 off!


Yay I did it and got the box for $7.25 after Ebates. My only concern is I went ahead and canceled my other subscription and plan to immediately pick it back up when the Dec box comes. Has anyone had trouble subbing or being put on a waitlist? I would die!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yay I did it and got the box for $7.25 after Ebates. My only concern is I went ahead and canceled my other subscription and plan to immediately pick it back up when the Dec box comes. Has anyone had trouble subbing or being put on a waitlist? I would die!


Did the ebates thing come through for you right away? I got the 40% off + $2.75 thing from ebates a week ago, but my money hasn't shown up yet... it says it takes up to 30 days to process so I'm wondering if it's worth nagging them about it yet. SIGH


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Nov 30, 2012)

Has anyone been able to find the Skin&amp;Co set that was offered on the coupon? The page is 404'd


----------



## Dalisay (Nov 30, 2012)

I am so fed up with glossybox... i bought the r29 deal and i didn't even get the r29 box. Off to email and constant phone calls until i get an answer....


----------



## Babs (Nov 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone been able to find the Skin&amp;Co set that was offered on the coupon? The page is 404'd


 I saw a post where they said they sold out already.


----------



## jesmari (Nov 30, 2012)

Well I finally got my box 2 days late from a post office mistake. This was probably the first time I worried I wouldn't be getting a box. It did come and not in the nicest condition. Anyway when I opened it, I could tell it had gone through ALOT. So I wasn't too surprised when I found some things wrong. Anyway, here is what I got.





As you can tell the top of the Arganics dropper is coming out, so it leaked a bit. And I can't get the dropper to sit back in. It's alright wasn't too crazy about this since I heard it wasn't pure argan oil.

The perfume stick was also damaged. When I took off the lid I noticed the product was pushed all the way to the top and I couldn't get this back in. I tried turning it the other way but that somehow made it worse.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I did enjoy the scent Cheek to cheek. Reminds me of another scent.. I just can't remember.

The hand cream was way bigger than I expected! And while I do love hand cream I'm not super crazy about this one. The smell it has is a little.. weird. And it left my hands a bit too greasy. So it's one I'm gonna use for manicures where I won't be touching things right away.

The Truffle oil.. like everyone said barely any product. Also not really sure they should have packaged this in a tube. I opened the lid and squeezed the tube to see what the product looked like or when it would actually come out, and it ended up squirting out the top and dripping everywhere. So I probably loss the use of that one.

The only thing I was really looking forward to was the lip/eye pencil which I got in the color I wanted HEX! So happy to finally have a nude pencil.
Overall, this wasn't the best GB ever. But still some things I like! I'm just glad it finally got to me.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Nov 30, 2012)

That's really great for those of us that just got our boxes. I am complaining to Glossybox and so should everyone else.



> Originally Posted by *Babs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I saw a post where they said they sold out already.


----------



## nkjm (Nov 30, 2012)

ASDFJK. Got the BB cream in #23 again. If anyone got #27 and wants a lighter, pinker shade LEMME KNOW  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'd be willing to trade my slightly used bigger tube plus the smaller one for the BB cream in #27!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

On another note the OPI is gawwwwgeeeeuz mmhmm &lt;3


----------



## NikNik455 (Nov 30, 2012)

Hey R29er's,
Did you notice an odd smell to the Lierac? I put mine on today and it had that rancid your lotion/cream has gone off scent.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Nov 30, 2012)

If anyone wants my pink pencil and perfume stick, I will trade for the Skin &amp; Co or one of Lieric products,PM me.

ETA: I think the items are spoken for!


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Nov 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Did the ebates thing come through for you right away? I got the 40% off + $2.75 thing from ebates a week ago, but my money hasn't shown up yet... it says it takes up to 30 days to process so I'm wondering if it's worth nagging them about it yet. SIGH


 I did the same 40% off + $2.75 thing from ebates a week ago and the $2.75 shows up in my ebates account so I don't know why yours hasn't in that instance, that's strange.  The one I just did for the $15 gift box -$5 code plus the $2.75 ebates thing hasn't shown up in my pending for ebates and it seemed that the one I did a week ago showed up automatically pretty quickly.  How do you guys contact ebates with something that hasn't gone through?  I just found it weird that one went through automatically really fast and the latest hasn't gone through yet.  Hmm.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sweetiegirlll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dalisay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am so fed up with glossybox... i bought the r29 deal and i didn't even get the r29 box. Off to email and constant phone calls until i get an answer....


 I hope you get through to them. Their customer service has been at an all time low recently...I've been trying to reach them for over a week. Hopefully you will have better luck and wind up with TWO boxes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's really great for those of us that just got our boxes. I am complaining to Glossybox and so should everyone else.


 You should obviously bring it to their attention, for sure. But for what it's worth, the Skin &amp; Co "set", is nothing more than a few foil packets. Its no big loss at all.


----------



## marybbryant (Nov 30, 2012)

I finally made it to the post to pick up my box.  I recieved the Epionce hand cream, the Nume Argon Oil, the lip pencil in Strumpet (red), the serum and the perfume stick.

I really like the hand cream.  I'm constantly washing my hands at work and using Calstat, so I really need a good hand cream.  I like that this doesnt feel greasy, and the scent is very light.  I'm happy with the Strumpet shade of the pencil as it matches the red of one of my lipsticks.  I'm glad to try the serum - what little there is of it.  The perfume stick just isnt me, but my niece might like it.  I'm not sure if I will use the "Argon" oil or not. 

This was my first Glossybox, and I'm a bit disappointed.  The October box looked fabulous and I'm sorry I missed it.  I did cancel Glossybox after I saw the contents of this box online.  I may rejoin again.   Birchbox is still my favorite and half the price.


----------



## princess2010 (Nov 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sweetiegirlll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I did the same 40% off + $2.75 thing from ebates a week ago and the $2.75 shows up in my ebates account so I don't know why yours hasn't in that instance, that's strange.  The one I just did for the $15 gift box -$5 code plus the $2.75 ebates thing hasn't shown up in my pending for ebates and it seemed that the one I did a week ago showed up automatically pretty quickly.  How do you guys contact ebates with something that hasn't gone through?  I just found it weird that one went through automatically really fast and the latest hasn't gone through yet.  Hmm.


I just checked my ebates and the $2.75 is there. I made the purchase probably 6 hours ago.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Nov 30, 2012)

I just think it is tacky; I emailed them and pretty told them that



> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You should obviously bring it to their attention, for sure. But for what it's worth, the Skin &amp; Co "set", is nothing more than a few foil packets. Its no big loss at all.


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Nov 30, 2012)

For those of you not having your Ebates show up.... go to help and click "Where's my cash back?" 7 days after you place your order, you can request the money and they will automatically credit you. If you request it before 7 days, they will email you about waiting until 7 days. My order rarely (if ever) show up so I'm always requesting the cash back. It's pretty quick to do. You select from the drop down menus and copy and paste your order confirmation and as soon as you submit they email you saying they credited the account.


----------



## xoxoJannet (Nov 30, 2012)

Total value: $68.80

I feel like I'm _ACTUALLY_ going to use everything in this box...! First time hahah... &amp;Did anyone else notice the 3D pop up of the Glossybox emblem on the box? That was new and cute!


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Nov 30, 2012)

Ebates just emailed me.  My $2.75 showed up already.  Nice.  What an amazing deal.


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Nov 30, 2012)

i bought two so ill have mine for the month, one im giving as a gift, and one im going maybe give away


----------



## xoxoJannet (Dec 1, 2012)

Alright, my 3 month plan expired! Are there new deals? 



 I don't want to miss the box on the month of my birthday. 





I actually liked the 3 month plan though. Not having to see Glossybox pull money out of my bank every month is such a relief hahah!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bbbrandnewww* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Even if you don't get credit automatically, you can always request it manually after 7 days since you placed your order. For some reason, my orders rarely ever show up and I always manually request. If you do it before the 7th day, they'll email you about waiting. So I always wait until after and you'll be fine.


 Thanks for the tip! I submitted my request around 11 and it's just after 12:30 right now... already credited ^__^


----------



## iPretty949 (Dec 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If I cancel my subscription and sign up for the $15.00 one with the $2.75 cashback from Ebates will they charge me now or when it ships?


 I believe that the December $15 GB is a gift sub only, a one time deal. If you cancel your sub, the December box doesn't default to continue as a monthly subscription. You might find some help for December GB here.


----------



## surelyslim (Dec 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xoxoJannet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah, I noticed that and was excited lol. There's a new deal that the others have been talking about for subscribers. I bought a black friday box for 40% without ebates (ordered it too soon, and didn't know about that site), but it allows me to order subscription boxes for friends or extra ones. I think additionally you can apply $5 off on top of that. If you don't already have a sub since yours is expired, I may be able to help you place an order  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## amidea (Dec 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *surelyslim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yeah, I noticed that and was excited lol. There's a new deal that the others have been talking about for subscribers. I bought a black friday box for 40% without ebates (ordered it too soon, and didn't know about that site), but it allows me to order subscription boxes for friends or extra ones. I think additionally you can apply $5 off on top of that. If you don't already have a sub since yours is expired, I may be able to help you place an order  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I know this wasn't directed at me, but my sub expired (used the cosmo code so it's still too early to re-sub) and I would love to get in on that deal  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> If you'd be willing to help a girl out let me know!


----------



## surelyslim (Dec 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amidea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know this wasn't directed at me, but my sub expired (used the cosmo code so it's still too early to re-sub) and I would love to get in on that deal  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> If you'd be willing to help a girl out let me know!


 I don't mind, go ahead and send me a PM. I think we can do this via paypal and we can go from there.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Dec 1, 2012)

Bad news - Just used the Skin &amp; Co and mine smelled good. There is no way that it could be interpreted as bad or off, even if you don't like the smell


----------



## mermuse (Dec 1, 2012)

I got my two Glossyboxes from R29 yesterday and only one defective item which I emailed them about anyway.  I almost felt like a jerk since I did get two boxes, but I thought they needed to know that a curated product of theirs was completely defective.

Looking back, I do think because of the way my variants panned out, I preferred the R29 box.  It was super exciting to get two boxes, though. I feel pretty lucky about that.

The variations I got in the regular box were:

 
The Kryolan for Glossybox in Glossy Rosewood.  This would have made the box for me.  I love matte blushes, and the color seemed super lovely and well-pigmented for a blush.  I got one swatch off on my finger and went to close it when I realized there was absolutely nothing adhering the blush to the pan and it slid right out into pieces rendering it unusable, so there goes that.  I doubt there are replacements left of this as it's not even listed on the "in the box" page.
 
Illamasqua pencil in devotion, a pastel sea green.  I told myself I would like whatever color I got, but this one is not working out so well--it even smells a little "old."  By nature of the pastel color and the fact that I do not find this pencil to be that emollient or pigmented, I had quite a difficult time making it show up on my hand much less on my lips or eyes although once I rubbed it like crazy all over my hand it got sightly creamier.  One could say I was devoted to making this pencil work, but I'm failing so far.  It very faintly brightened up my eye area.  Maybe I'll use it to experiment with depotting pencils.  It might make a better cream base if I can apply it with my fingers or a brush or maybe even a de-redifying concealer.  I really love Illamasqua, but the quality on this one is not that great.  Is the pigmentation/texture of the other colors working out for anyone else?  Anyone else with this color figure out a use for it?
 
the Inoco polish strips in that shimmery deep red.  I'm curious enough to try them for sure, and it's a nice, wearable color.  Totally something I would never have purchased, but I'm curious to see if these hold up at all.
 
Skin &amp; Co. Truffle Serum  Seemed partially empty compared to the size of the container like everyone said, but I wasn't worried about this at all for some reason as I'm full up on samples of this sort of thing and can't really differentiate different brands of this at this point
  Nume Style Arganics  I'm certainly amassing more hair oil than I think I can use at this point, but I'm starting to do blow outs on my hair more, so these are going into full use soon
 
 
 
 
The R29 box was all as it should be, but I was planning on buying Goldeneye anyway, and it's even more stunning that I anticipated.  I love the effect of layered gold fakes.
 
The Missha came in 27 which I'm thinking might be the best match for me even though I probably wouldn't have thought to order that shade.
  The Rosebud mocha salve is a product I've always loved.  I have the original in that tube that's nearly out, and this is a great product although the scent is a litte tootsie roll funky.
 
I came home with some flaky patchy spots on my face last night from the weather and unintentional acne product overdrying.  The exfoliant and the anti-aging cream after made my face radiant and perfectly smooth.  I was thrilled with the products and the combination of them.  A tiny bit of each went a very long way.
 
I'm intrigued about the hair oil treatment that's meant to be shampooed out.  At least it's a different spin on the endless hair oil product samples.  I will save that for when my ends start to get dryer.


----------



## princess2010 (Dec 1, 2012)

I got my box and my thoughts are:

I really, really am enjoying the nail strips. This was the one item I was not excited about but they are soooo easy to put on and look great!!! They aren't cheesy at all.

I also got the Kryolan for Glossybox blush and have worn it the last two days. It's a really pretty pink that probably looks great on everyone. I'm enjoying it a lot.

Also included was the Nume Argan oil. It's a hair oil and I'm using it. So far I like it but I LOVE Orofluido so I won't be purchasing this or anything.

I haven't used the truffle face serum but it smells good and I'm excited to try it!
I got the Illamasqua eyeliner in Hex (nude). I've also been using this quite a bit as a nude lip liner and to put on the waterline to make my eyes look bigger. I LOVE IT!!! It has a great cream consistency that makes it really easy to go on.

All in all it's a great box once again!


----------



## Mystica (Dec 1, 2012)

I've been using the Skin&amp;Roma daily since I received it, and it seems to have made a positive difference in my skin.  My normal skincare routine includes regular use of AHA/BHA's and retinol, but I had only been incorporating the serum into my routine for less than a week and my own perception was my skin seemed to be less problematic (clearer and more hydrated), but then yesterday my husband complimented me on how nice my skin looked, and he rarely notices that kind of stuff.  The best part though was I went to the liquor store last night and got carded (sometimes I get carded, sometimes I don't) and the lady who carded me when she saw my birth date was like "Whoa, I did not expect to see that date!"  Curious, I asked her what she expected, and she said "At least the 1990's sometime."  I about fell over.  The 1990's????  WTH? She then said "Seriously, what are you doing?[referring to my skin]  Whatever it is, keep doing it."

Needless to say, I was walking on air the rest of the night.


----------



## NikNik455 (Dec 1, 2012)

I'm having an issue with the Lierac smelling off...not the skin and co


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Dec 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Mystica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've been using the Skin&amp;Roma daily since I received it, and it seems to have made a positive difference in my skin.  My normal skincare routine includes regular use of AHA/BHA's and retinol, but I had only been incorporating the serum into my routine for less than a week and my own perception was my skin seemed to be less problematic (clearer and more hydrated), but then yesterday my husband complimented me on how nice my skin looked, and he rarely notices that kind of stuff.  The best part though was I went to the liquor store last night and got carded (sometimes I get carded, sometimes I don't) and the lady who carded me when she saw my birth date was like "Whoa, I did not expect to see that date!"  Curious, I asked her what she expected, and she said "At least the 1990's sometime."  I about fell over.  The 1990's????  WTH? She then said "Seriously, what are you doing?[referring to my skin]  Whatever it is, keep doing it."
> 
> Needless to say, I was walking on air the rest of the night.


 Wow, that's a great complement!  I love it when people are specific about what they're saying that is nice about you, good for you for asking what she expected.  Then she was able to let you know exactly what she was talking about.  One time a lady at a store was going on and on about great my makeup looked and how I should keep doing what I was doing and it was awesome feedback because I had tried some new stuff and I guess she liked it?  Fun.  Hope I get the truffle serum, I'll try it, maybe it'll be a nice addition to my routine.


----------



## Purplepeep (Dec 1, 2012)

Hi! I'm new to the group and I wasn't really sure if I'm supposed to post this here but I really wanted people to see it and I'm only asking certain people in the community...

Would anyone be willing to sell their bright pink or nude Illamasqua eyeliner for $5? I got a true blue color in Paddle (8K1) I would consider trading but am a little hesitant to since the last swap I have done I got swaplifted :-(    (not from anyone here). I have never done a swap on this group but I have had several successful swaps through Julep Swap on facebook and I think that you can read the swap.doc to see I have positive feedback. But anyway, $5 USD for bright pink or nude (hex). Thanks


----------



## Mystica (Dec 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sweetiegirlll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Wow, that's a great complement!  I love it when people are specific about what they're saying that is nice about you, good for you for asking what she expected.  Then she was able to let you know exactly what she was talking about.  One time a lady at a store was going on and on about great my makeup looked and how I should keep doing what I was doing and it was awesome feedback because I had tried some new stuff and I guess she liked it?  Fun.  Hope I get the truffle serum, I'll try it, maybe it'll be a nice addition to my routine.


 Since the lady carded me, I figured she didn't think I was above 35, (I'm not, I'm in my early-mid 30's, just a few years away from 35) so I definitely perceived her initial reaction to be that she was surprised that I was [much] older than she thought (she expected 1990's range and saw late 1970's range on my DL, so no wonder) .  My curiosity to ask what she expected was admittedly out of a vain curiosity.  I've asked my husband several times how old I look (since I've passed the 30 mark I've been a little more than paranoid about things going downhill) and he always says "27 or so." But it's my husband, what's he gonna say?  "You look like you're menopausal and in need of a plastic surgeon"?  LOL.  

Yeah, if it was just my husband who said something (of his own accord as opposed to answering one of my questions about my looks, the former of which is very out of the ordinary for him) then I probably wouldn't have thought much of it, but the liquor store lady-clerk also complimenting me in the same day, I definitely found it hard to believe that the improvement in my skin that I myself perceived was merely a product of my own imagination or wishful thinking, or coincidence.

Unlike others, I received quite a lot of product in my sample, it doesn't fill the tube and it's also kind of cumbersome packaging given the product is quite runny, but I definitely have enough product to test this for probably a month of daily use or more.  As far as I know, nothing in my skincare regimen included "peptides" or whatever (not sure what those are) but I do know that potato starch exfoliates/lifts away discoloration and makes skin appear brighter.  It's not a bleaching agent, but peeling a bag of potatoes will do wonders for your nails!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thanks for your comment, it's really amazing what a compliment (or 2) can do, we should make it a habit to not withhold compliments from people since it really can make a difference in that persons day.   So long as they are genuine compliments, of course...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Dec 2, 2012)

Sorry - I misread



> Originally Posted by *NikNik455* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm having an issue with the Lierac smelling off...not the skin and co


----------



## marybbryant (Dec 2, 2012)

I like to see all the differing opinions about the box and the contents posted here.  It's fun to read what others have to say about products I'm trying out as well!

I recieved the pencil in Strumpet, a really pretty shade of red.  I used it last night.  I filled in my lips with it, and then applied a gloss.  The pencil seemed to mix with my gloss, and created a sheer red glossy lip.  I thought it looked really pretty.  I'm very happy with it.  I also have a lipstick that is a good match for it, so I'll wear it that way when I want a stronger red lip.

I really like the Epionce hand cream.  I like that it doesnt make my hands feel greasy, and the scent disipates after applying it.  I have been using this for 3 days now, and the skin on my hands seems to look a little more refined.  It's hard to say, as I mix Retin-A with my night cream for my face at night, and have been rubbing the excess into my hands so it could be the Retin-A/night cream that is making the difference, but I do like the way this hand cream feels on.  It absorbs right into my skin, feels weightless, not greasy, and no strong scent. 

I didnt try the Nume "Argon" oil, but gave it to my sister.   I use Orofluido and am in love with what that does to my hair, and I have no interest whatsoever in useing anything else.  My sister will enjoy trying the Nume though, so that's a win for me.

The Perfumies perfume stick is nice, but just not for me.  That will go to my neice.

I havent tried the serum yet, but I love all things skin care, and I like to try different skin care items.  Even if I end up not likeing it, I will be glad I was able to try it.   That's what I love about these beauty subscription services - I get to try a variety of things.  Some items are winners for me, and other items not so much, but I'm glad to be able try a variety of products without spending a fortune to do it, and I dont have a ton of unused products sitting on my vanity that will just go to waste.  And there's always the chance it could end up being my next HG item.


----------



## Dots (Dec 2, 2012)

I had received that e-mail in Nov that my box was confirmed and then I saw the charge was pending and nothing showed up and the site said it was on hold so I figured there was a delay or maybe they just didn't finalize the charge. I decided to look on my account and the charge posted long ago and site still shows it on hold so I just contacted them so hope I hear back. I would be fine with a credit even, just hope to hear back.


----------



## xoxoJannet (Dec 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I really like the Epionce hand cream.  I like that it doesnt make my hands feel greasy, and the scent disipates after applying it.  I have been using this for 3 days now, and the skin on my hands seems to look a little more refined.  It's hard to say, as I mix Retin-A with my night cream for my face at night, and have been rubbing the excess into my hands so it could be the Retin-A/night cream that is making the difference, but I do like the way this hand cream feels on.  It absorbs right into my skin, feels weightless, not greasy, and no strong scent.
> 
> I didnt try the Nume "Argon" oil, but gave it to my sister.   I use Orofluido and am in love with what that does to my hair, and I have no interest whatsoever in useing anything else.  My sister will enjoy trying the Nume though, so that's a win for me.


 I really like that about the Epionce hand cream too! It smells pleasant right when you apply it (no fruity floral scents) and it doesn't feel or look greasy at all. I love the way my hands feel softer while and after I use it! 

I use the Nume "Argon" oil for not only my hair but my skin. Just a small amount goes a long way to keep your face supple from the cold!


----------



## reepy (Dec 2, 2012)

Does anyone have any use for the $100 coupon to Nume?  Because it's only good on styling tools and hair extensions and not accessories, I'm not going to use it.   But someone must be in the market for a blow dryer or something, right?  PM me if that's you.


----------



## Ashacroo (Dec 3, 2012)

> ASDFJK. Got the BB cream in #23 again. If anyone got #27 and wants a lighter, pinker shade LEMME KNOW  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'd be willing to trade my slightly used bigger tube plus the smaller one for the BB cream in #27!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> On another note the OPI is gawwwwgeeeeuz mmhmm &lt;3


 I actually had the same problem, I got #21 when I actually needed #31, but I emailed customer service and they responded in 2 days and said they would send out a replacement #31 for the R29 size...wouldn't hurt to try?


----------



## xoxoJannet (Dec 3, 2012)

Quote:Originally Posted by *reepy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Does anyone have any use for the $100 coupon to Nume?  Because it's only good on styling tools and hair extensions and not accessories, I'm not going to use it.   But someone must be in the market for a blow dryer or something, right?  PM me if that's you. 


I posted mine on Facebook and a couple of my friends claimed it. I already have a hot tool so I didn't have any use for it but woooow they had a sale at that time and was so worth it to buy a hot tool with the $100 coupon.. You ladies should check if they still have the sale and make use of the coupon!


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Dec 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xoxoJannet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I posted mine on Facebook and a couple of my friends claimed it. I already have a hot tool so I didn't have any use for it but woooow they had a sale at that time and was so worth it to buy a hot tool with the $100 coupon.. You ladies should check if they still have the sale and make use of the coupon!


I purchased a straightener with cutehair promo code because it was $120 off instead. I got my straightener! It's nice. But I would never pay what I would for a GHD for this NuMe one.


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Dec 3, 2012)

Uhmmmmm....this NuMe straightener totally sucks. Not only that, but it has weird markings all around it and has a scratch on the plates. Something new out of the box should not be that way at all. But it totally pulled my hair, took forever to heat up, and did not get very hot. I tested those two things with my generic Sally's straightener and the Sally's is WAYYYY better. This NuMe one just sucks. I wrote them asking about returning and mentioned the scratches, and they said "Send pictures to show us. Thanks, Jamie" WTF kind of response is that from a company? Could be a bit more professional. I used the straightener and it took even longer to straighten, did not straighten in one swipe (more like 5-6), my style did not hold, and my hair looked terrible by the end of the day. I don't have any of these other problems with my generic Sally's brand. I've used CHI and GHD and others in the past, but never had a bad experience like this. When I went to find out about returns, the section on their website didn't work.


----------



## lechatonrose (Dec 3, 2012)

I received a blush this month that is the same brand and color that they sent me last month. I emailed them about it 5 days ago and haven't heard anything back, of course I can't get through on the phone. I saw that a few of you went through this as well, did they do anything for you?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lechatonrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received a blush this month that is the same brand and color that they sent me last month. I emailed them about it 5 days ago and haven't heard anything back, of course I can't get through on the phone. I saw that a few of you went through this as well, did they do anything for you?


 I would have received duplicates, too, except that my blush was missing last month so I was actually happy to receive it this month...but it seems they aren't being careful about repeat items lately!


----------



## Hootiehoo (Dec 3, 2012)

If anyone wants a code for the NuMe styling tools, please let me know.  I have 2 that I won't use that will just be sitting around.


----------



## LAtPoly (Dec 4, 2012)

Finally got my R29 box today!  Really happy with this box and looking forward to December.  I think with their promos for December that they'll try to impress (to keep the new subscribers)!

THOUGHTS:

* The lip stuff is very actually very moisturizing.  Smells awful but the smell is very temporary.  This will stay on my desk next to the Carol's Daughter shea souffle - which I use daily on my hands while working and if I still like it when it's gone I may repurchase.  It lasted a long time and was SUPER moisturizing.

* Excited about the Missha as this time I got #23 which should be the right shade for me!  I can't wait to see if it looks better tomorrow!  

* The vBeaute exfoliatator looks nice. I really liked the itsy-bitty samples we got before by the company.  I liked them so much I cut them open and scraped out what I could and it actually lasted a week!  (But I'm super light on products.)

* Not sure about the Lierac - need to learn more about the brand.  

* Phyto is an okay sample but...I've never been that impressed by their stuff in the past.  But happy to receive this sized sample.  I always love when samples come in boxes.

* Goldeneye: I had this in a mini and it's gorgeous!  I topped off the mini and will give it to my sister for Christmas - and I get a full-size to keep!  Score!!!

I had decided to cut back on beauty subs after the New Year.  Both ipsy and Glossybox were on the chopping block.  But, I was thinking today just how much I enjoy Glossybox and how many awesome products I've received from them... I'm feeling like I'll keep Glossybox and Birchbox next year - at least for awhile.

-L


----------



## xoxoJannet (Dec 4, 2012)

> Uhmmmmm....this NuMe straightener totally sucks. Not only that, but it has weird markings all around it and has a scratch on the plates. Something new out of the box should not be that way at all. But it totally pulled my hair, took forever to heat up, and did not get very hot. I tested those two things with my generic Sally's straightener and the Sally's is WAYYYY better. This NuMe one just sucks. I wrote them asking about returning and mentioned the scratches, and they said "Send pictures to show us. Thanks, Jamie" WTF kind of response is that from a company? Could be a bit more professional. I used the straightener and it took even longer to straighten, did not straighten in one swipe (more like 5-6), my style did not hold, and my hair looked terrible by the end of the day. I don't have any of these other problems with my generic Sally's brand. I've used CHI and GHD and others in the past, but never had a bad experience like this. When I went to find out about returns, the section on their website didn't work. Â


 Wow that's such horrible customer service! Have you tried calling them? There should be a warranty for a faulty product. I have a Royale and it never had any problems before so I've never had to contact their customer service. I've noticed that generally, e-mailing companies isn't worth the time and calling them will generally be quicker and you'll get better service. I hope you clear things out with NuMe  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 4, 2012)

My November box is still "processing" and GB customer service is non existent.

They haven't picked up the phone or responded to any emails in over 2 weeks!

This is beyond unacceptable.

Is anyone else still having trouble reaching them?


----------



## MissMonica (Dec 4, 2012)

I emailed them twice last week and just got a response last night.  Apparently there was a shipping issue and some of the boxes got sent back to them (how the h*ll that happens, I have no idea).  They informed me that the returned boxes would be shipped this week.  The really ridiculously insane thing is that they didn't send this email to ALL their customers --  just to me in response to my two irate emails last week..  Thankfully this was my last box and I had already decided not to renew, but if I was a continuing customer who's box was two weeks late with no notice?  Hooo boy.


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissMonica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I emailed them twice last week and just got a response last night.  Apparently there was a shipping issue and some of the boxes got sent back to them (how the h*ll that happens, I have no idea).  They informed me that the returned boxes would be shipped this week.  The really ridiculously insane thing is that they didn't send this email to ALL their customers --  just to me in response to my two irate emails last week..  Thankfully this was my last box and I had already decided not to renew, but if I was a continuing customer who's box was two weeks late with no notice?  Hooo boy.


 That is ridiculous!  At least you eventually got a response tho. And hopefully your box will arrive shortly.

Two of my friends I referred to GB just canceled because of their awful customer service.

One friend had to call AM EX to block GlossyBox from making any further charges (since they couldn't get through to even cancel!)

And the other friend had a minor issue with her box, and after 3 weeks of multiple emails and no response, she got frustrated and canceled. Yet she NEVER got confirmation that her cancelation email was received!

I am so frustrated. This is the most awful customer service I have ever encountered. It's really shady business. 

Thanks for letting me vent!

I hope your box is worth the aggravation!!!!!


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Two of my friends I referred to GB just canceled because of their awful customer service.
> 
> ...


 I like the products in the Glossyboxes but what you posted essentially is what happened to me. Glossybox's customer service is HORRIBLE and their packing of products just as bad. My June box had something leaking all over that ruined the pink box and of course the item was damaged. Oh yeah, the AHAVA body wash. On top of that I didn't GET the June box until JULY after JULY'S payment was made which irked me. The June replacement finally did come - in AUGUST and of course another item in the box was leaking and I NEVER did get the AHAVA body wash from Glossybox, thankfully AHAVA's PR was kind enough to replace it for me at Cosmoprof's trade show but honestly the experience I had with GB makes me stay away from signing back up no matter how good the products are. It's too risky at $21 a month to maybe get the product(s) intact.


----------



## mermuse (Dec 4, 2012)

I sent an email out on Saturday about my defective/broken blush and I got an email yesterday saying they'd ship me a replacement right away.  That's been my only real experience contacting them thus far.  Maybe they were sorting through stuff to start replying just recently?  I have no idea, but I'm sorry to hear others are experiencing frustrations.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shauna999 (Dec 4, 2012)

They may not give the quickest response but in my experience they've always done the right thing in the long run. I'll continue to be a loyal subscriber- their boxes rock!!


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Dec 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xoxoJannet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow that's such horrible customer service! Have you tried calling them? There should be a warranty for a faulty product. I have a Royale and it never had any problems before so I've never had to contact their customer service. I've noticed that generally, e-mailing companies isn't worth the time and calling them will generally be quicker and you'll get better service. I hope you clear things out with NuMe


Yeah it's just junk, IMO. I'm going to try calling them tomorrow because I don't even want to exchange it. I just want a flat out return. I won't be purchasing from the company again.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Dec 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> They may not give the quickest response but in my experience they've always done the right thing in the long run. I'll continue to be a loyal subscriber- their boxes rock!!


 THIS RIGHT HERE.. exactly how I feel :]


----------



## NJBeauty80 (Dec 4, 2012)

I am actually furious with them right now. They charged me on the 15th, no tracking or box ever arrived. It is impossible to talk to anyone! None of my emails have been answered, and their phone number is basically bogus--no one picks up and you can't leave a message.


----------



## geeker (Dec 4, 2012)

Do you get ALL of the items show on the November box webpage?  Or just some of them?  Thanks!


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Dec 4, 2012)

I'm liking the Skin&amp;Co Roma Truffle Serum, but can't decide if it's worth purchasing. I'm not entirely sure if it's doing anything special! Let me know if you have one you want to trade  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *geeker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do you get ALL of the items show on the November box webpage?  Or just some of them?  Thanks!


 Just 5 of them...not all.


----------



## vugrl (Dec 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bbbrandnewww* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm liking the Skin&amp;Co Roma Truffle Serum, but can't decide if it's worth purchasing. I'm not entirely sure if it's doing anything special! Let me know if you have one you want to trade  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I have 2 bottles. I have used one bottle twice (very small amt) and it irritated my skin. I tend to be very sensitive. I'm willing to trade out both of those. What do you have to offer?


----------



## nkjm (Dec 4, 2012)

I actually emailed them over the weekend and (politely) asked about the bb cream, and they sent me a reply on monday saying that they would send me a new one. I was actually really impressed with their customer service, bc in the times I've contacted other subscription companies (ahem bb...), have gotten way delayed banned responses :| 

now as to whether i'll actually get the new bb cream...we'll see lol


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I like the products in the Glossyboxes but what you posted essentially is what happened to me. Glossybox's customer service is HORRIBLE and their packing of products just as bad. My June box had something leaking all over that ruined the pink box and of course the item was damaged. Oh yeah, the AHAVA body wash. On top of that I didn't GET the June box until JULY after JULY'S payment was made which irked me. The June replacement finally did come - in AUGUST and of course another item in the box was leaking and I NEVER did get the AHAVA body wash from Glossybox, thankfully AHAVA's PR was kind enough to replace it for me at Cosmoprof's trade show but honestly the experience I had with GB makes me stay away from signing back up no matter how good the products are. It's too risky at $21 a month to maybe get the product(s) intact.


 That's nuts! I feel your pain. 

Their customer service is so shockingly bad it's bordering on abusive.

What are your favorite subs? 

I am fairly new to this (except for a long standing relationship with New Beauty Test Tube)

and I've recently subscribed to BB, GB, SS, PopSugar and Ipsy.

I am testing out a bunch until I find my favs.

Would love to hear your pov.

Thanks!


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I sent an email out on Saturday about my defective/broken blush and I got an email yesterday saying they'd ship me a replacement right away.  That's been my only real experience contacting them thus far.  Maybe they were sorting through stuff to start replying just recently?  I have no idea, but I'm sorry to hear others are experiencing frustrations.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I am really glad to hear that. I hope my situation is the exception not the rule. I really want to love GB, but their customer "dis-service" is making that impossible! 

Enjoy the blush. I hope it arrives safe and sound for the holidays!


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Dec 4, 2012)

> I'm liking the Skin&amp;Co Roma Truffle Serum, but can't decide if it's worth purchasing. I'm not entirely sure if it's doing anything special! Let me know if you have one you want to trade  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I have one as well that I probably won't use if you want to do a trade.


----------



## PaulaG (Dec 5, 2012)

Hi Ladies-

When you use the serum and moisturizer/night cream/day cream, how much do you put on?  I'm very conservative and am wondering if I'm not using enough to be beneficial.


----------



## Ashitude (Dec 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PaulaG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi Ladies-
> 
> When you use the serum and moisturizer/night cream/day cream, how much do you put on?  I'm very conservative and am wondering if I'm not using enough to be beneficial.


My average is about the size of a pea.


----------



## cranraspberry (Dec 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PaulaG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi Ladies-
> 
> When you use the serum and moisturizer/night cream/day cream, how much do you put on?


 I use about a dime-sized blob of the truffle serum and then maybe a pea-sized amount of moisturizer on top (a little less than usual).


----------



## lechatonrose (Dec 5, 2012)

> I received a blush this month that is the same brand and color that they sent me last month. I emailed them about it 5 days ago and haven't heard anything back, of course I can't get through on the phone. I saw that a few of you went through this as well, did they do anything for you?


 They got back to me today. It was a nice reply and they're going to send a new product. It might have taken longer than I'd like but at least they responded.


----------



## cranraspberry (Dec 5, 2012)

By the way that whole blush falling out of the pan thing? Count me in. :/


----------



## mermuse (Dec 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cranraspberry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> By the way that whole blush falling out of the pan thing? Count me in. :/


 
:-/  Yeah, it's like it was never adhered.  The back of mine is even speckled with silver from the pan.  I have no idea how that happened.  They said they'd replace it for me, and here's hoping because other than the error rendering it mostly unusable, the product is wonderful.


----------



## cranraspberry (Dec 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif the product is wonderful.


 It totally made the whole box worthwhile for me. Such a shame - mine broke the second time I used it. And worst of all, I can't even go out and buy a replacement!

I sent them a message about it as well, but I doubt I'll get a replacement. Mine's still kind of useable.


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Dec 5, 2012)

> It totally made the whole box worthwhile for me. Such a shame - mine broke the second time I used it. And worst of all, I can't even go out and buy a replacement! I sent them a message about it as well, but I doubt I'll get a replacement. Mine's still kind of useable


 You can fix that! I saw a tutorial on Pinterest on how to fix broken eyeshadows and blushes. If you are interested I can find it for you.


----------



## mermuse (Dec 5, 2012)

Yeah, I thought about trying to fix the few chunks that I have left, but they need to know there was a manufacturing error too.  It's not like I dropped it; it wasn't attached in the first place.

I thought this would be at least something good to practice fixing since it's pretty much a loss and I allegedly am getting another one.


----------



## tanyamib (Dec 5, 2012)

I saw some girls who experienced the same problem so I thought it would be better to share here -

I was one of the girls who bought their 3-month subscription using COSMO code back in Oct and got the Oct box with no problem. However, I read that not only me, but some other girls didn't receive anything for Nov - not only no shipping notice, but no order confirmation from the very beginning.

So I contacted Glossybox using the online form, and waited 4 days before getting a reply, they reverted nicely and asked for a status update - whether I still didn't receive anything. I said no and pointed out that there was not even an order confirmation for me.

No replies since, but 3 days after I replied their email, I received a "Your package has shipped!!" email from this weird sender namely "US Fulfilment Center". As all my other purchases are already on their way and I have all the tracking numbers, I suspect that this is the missing November Glossybox they sent to me.

Definitely not a pleasant experience but I appreciate their effort in making things up. Though I'm not going to continue with my subscription after the 3 months (or 4 months as I "should" get one month free), because I really don't want to spend my valuable time in these kind of matter ever again.


----------



## cranraspberry (Dec 5, 2012)

> You can fix that! I saw a tutorial on Pinterest on how to fix broken eyeshadows and blushes. If you are interested I can find it for you.


 I would be so grateful!!! I kind of stuck it back in there, bit there are more and more "crumbs" coming off every time I swish my brush around in it, so it's far from perfect.


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Dec 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tanyamib* /img/forum/go_quote.gifI received a "Your package has shipped!!" email from this weird sender namely "US Fulfilment Center". As all my other purchases are already on their way and I have all the tracking numbers, I suspect that this is the missing November Glossybox they sent to me.


  I got that same super weird ass email out of nowhere. I'm not expecting another GB and I have no clue what it could possibly be from.


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Dec 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bbbrandnewww* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got that same super weird ass email out of nowhere. I'm not expecting another GB and I have no clue what it could possibly be from.


i got an email saying that too and i had no idea where it was from!


----------



## JessP (Dec 6, 2012)

I got it, too, and was so confused! How do we know it's from GB? I mean, I guess since we all have GB in common it would make sense..?

ETA another weird thing is that the tracking number doesn't work for me.


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Dec 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got it, too, and was so confused! How do we know it's from GB? I mean, I guess since we all have GB in common it would make sense..?
> 
> ETA another weird thing is that the tracking number doesn't work for me.


i ordered two but only got one of those weird emails. maybe its something else we all have in common, like another subscription


----------



## nkjm (Dec 6, 2012)

^ I got one too, and that I was credited 100 points? I have no idea what they're talking about since I received my Nov bag but thought it might be a mistaken when they meant that they were shipping me a new BB cream? :


----------



## vugrl (Dec 6, 2012)

I got the same shipping notice today and had no clue what it was for. Odd... I signed up with the cosmo code and received my nov box.


----------



## katie danielle (Dec 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nkjm* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ^ I got one too, and that I was* credited 100 points*? I have no idea what they're talking about since I received my Nov bag but thought it might be a mistaken when they meant that they were shipping me a new BB cream? :


 That sounds like a Birchbox reply.


----------



## emmakey9 (Dec 6, 2012)

I got this email, too. Except mine was from Glossybox saying "your box has shipped!" I received my R29 box last week, so I have no idea why they're sending me another box....??? I signed up for another 3 months on 11/28, so I was hoping they weren't sending me a November box to start the 3 months, but I don't think that's the case. I think they've got some logistical issues and have sent most R29ers 2 boxes this month.

I'm supposed to get the 2nd box today or tomorrow. Wonder if it'll be the R29 or regular November box?


----------



## amberlamps (Dec 6, 2012)

Okay!

I got the same shipping e-mail and I have never subscribed to Glossybox.


----------



## JessP (Dec 6, 2012)

> Okay! I got the same shipping e-mail and I have never subscribed to Glossybox.


 Ahh! A twist! Lol where in heck is this from?! Oh and to answer your question from the PopSugar thread - it's from an sselect email address with the name of US Fulfillment Center. I ended up thinking it was spam until I saw these posts. Unless we all got spammed? Who knows!


----------



## princess2010 (Dec 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay!
> 
> I got the same shipping e-mail and I have never subscribed to Glossybox.


Now THAT is weird!


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 6, 2012)

Me too! I got the deal fo December though. Weird


----------



## amberlamps (Dec 6, 2012)

I think it's legit, but for what I don't know. I put the # in USPS's site (not the one they sent, just in case it was a phishing scam) and it updated to say that the electronic shipping info was received today.

So, since I'm not a GB subscriber, maybe I can help narrow it down.

I've subscribed/tried:

Little Black Bag

Birchbox (unsubbed May 2012)

Sindulge

Love with Food (current)

PopSugar Must Have (December 2012)

Conscious Box (unsubbed April 2012)

EcoEmi (bonus boxes throughout the year)

When googling the sselect e-mail address, the only real post is a Sweepstakes facebook page. I do enter a lot of sweepstakes, but don't keep track of which ones because I never win anything.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## amberlamps (Dec 6, 2012)

Oh yeah, I also participate in BzzAgent, L'Oreal's testing site, Influenster, and Sircle Samples.


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 6, 2012)

okay we have LBB, love with food and POPSUGAR in common amber


----------



## JessP (Dec 6, 2012)

I have two subs in common with Amber's list - PopSugar Must Have and a final month of Love with Food. Thanks for posting the list- I think we're getting close!


----------



## fate (Dec 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I have two subs in common with Amber's list - PopSugar Must Have and a final month of Love with Food. Thanks for posting the list- I think we're getting close!


I have those same two in common.


----------



## amberlamps (Dec 6, 2012)

They both ship from the West Coast so if it's either of those I should know early next week since I'm in AZ.


----------



## RaeDobbins (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks Ann! It makes some of the less exciting contents from the last four months worth it. ;-)


----------



## MissMonica (Dec 6, 2012)

It's Love with Food -- I ship one to a friend and keep one, so I got two confirmations.  I can confidently say that this is Love with Food, since it's the only box I get two of.


----------



## cmello (Dec 6, 2012)

i don't have glossybox either.. so i'm guessing its love with food because i just subbed with them? anyLWF subbers ever get this before? when i log into my account it says shipping expected Dec 10


----------



## JessP (Dec 6, 2012)

Ahh thanks for clearing this up, ladies! Super helpful!


----------



## amberlamps (Dec 6, 2012)

That's weird. Every other time I've gotten LwF they sent a "Your Love with Food has shipped" e-mail.


----------



## DragonChick (Dec 6, 2012)

Has anyone else gotten the "bonus feedback" survey for November, which doesn't seem to work? I filled out the questions, clicked on submit and it bounces to the Glossybox UK site and wants me to login there.


----------



## katie danielle (Dec 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DragonChick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone else gotten the "bonus feedback" survey for November, which doesn't seem to work? I filled out the questions, clicked on submit and it bounces to the Glossybox UK site and wants me to login there.


 Yes that happened to me! I didn't notice it was the UK site though and was wondering why it kept saying my password was incorrect.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Dec 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DragonChick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone else gotten the "bonus feedback" survey for November, which doesn't seem to work? I filled out the questions, clicked on submit and it bounces to the Glossybox UK site and wants me to login there.


 Yup--duh.


----------



## dietblack (Dec 6, 2012)

Hello all!  This was my first GlossyBox so this is all knew to me.  I also tried to do the survey 30 or so minutes ago.  The next thing I know, I was charged for a second subscription!!!  I have no idea how it happened.  I had emailed GB last week about another issue but still haven't heard back, but I went ahead and emailed them right after it happened. This has certainly been an experience...


----------



## fate (Dec 6, 2012)

> It's Love with Food -- I ship one to a friend and keep one, so I got two confirmations. Â I can confidently say that this is Love with Food, since it's the only box I get two of.


 I was thinking this was the case because LwF is my only new sub an I've never gotten this email before.


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Dec 6, 2012)

i get love with food as well, and i think its the one thing that ties us all together lol


----------



## Jamie P (Dec 6, 2012)

This was my first box with glossy, but I was thinking we took surveys for glossy dots about the products. The only survey I've gotten was the generic one today. Am I mistaken?


----------



## katie danielle (Dec 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jamie Pangborn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> This was my first box with glossy, but I was thinking we took surveys for glossy dots about the products. The only survey I've gotten was the generic one today. Am I mistaken?


 It usually takes until the next month before the previous month's surveys are posted.


----------



## Jamie P (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks! I was just making sure I wasn't missing anything.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kat46 (Dec 6, 2012)

I took the survey twice, but it still says it's incomplete... ? anybody else?


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Dec 6, 2012)

That's strange that it's a Love With Food shipping notice. It's a very tacky one.


----------



## mstlcmn (Dec 6, 2012)

The same thing happened to me and then it sent me to Glossybox.uk??


----------



## kat46 (Dec 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mstlcmn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The same thing happened to me and then it sent me to Glossybox.uk??


yes, this is happening to me to. I thought I was just getting booted out of the site, but it sends me to the UK sign in page. hmm.


----------



## kat46 (Dec 6, 2012)

LOL.

If I take that survey again, my three word description is now going to be 1. annoying 2. SLOW 3. annoying


----------



## mstlcmn (Dec 6, 2012)

LOL...classic Glossybox...


----------



## meaganola (Dec 7, 2012)

I'm taking the survey for the Illamasqua, and there's the question asking which color you received -- and the one I received isn't even on there!  I swapped something from a different box for a pencil someone received in their Glossybox, and *that* one isn't on the list, either.


----------



## cmello (Dec 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *fate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was thinking this was the case because LwF is my only new sub an I've never gotten this email before.


 do you guys still have electronic shipping info sent.. no other update on this tracking?


----------



## Jamie P (Dec 7, 2012)

These surveys are so poorly written. They ask if you have used any of the following products, but don't give an option to say you have never tried them. So gotta pick one.


----------



## Amanda xo (Dec 7, 2012)

The lipstick I got with a promo code. Jealous of everyone that got the scrubs!


----------



## cranraspberry (Dec 8, 2012)

The surveys are just awesome. :-/

So I'm replying to the Skin&amp;Co questions, and all of a sudden - "Would you like to sample more Lierac products?". I wonder who proofreads these things, if anyone...


----------



## Mystica (Dec 9, 2012)

I took the bonus survey last night and got redirected to the UK Glossybox page when I tried to submit it.

I tried taking it again about 30 minutes ago, and it submitted successfully this time and I got the 20 bonus glossydots posted to my account.


----------



## nkjm (Dec 9, 2012)

Uhm......GB was supposed to send me a bb cream in a different color....instead, they sent me the regular Nov box. I....don't know if I should be happy or sad lol.

On another note, I got the blush in my Oct box and it's WAY better quality (packaging), than the one in Nov I feel like...the one I go tin Nov, the top like popped off when I opened it. o__O


----------



## cranraspberry (Dec 9, 2012)

I tweeted them about the survey issues, and they replied a couple of days ago with a "We apologize for the delay, our team is working on the issue". Good to know they've actually fixed it!


----------



## bells (Dec 9, 2012)

Yay, mine actually work now!

Question 10 on the Epionce survey is still dumb, but whatever. I sent them a message on Twitter about it.


----------



## mermuse (Dec 9, 2012)

I need to find a way to let them know that I think a great Ipsy extra would be a makeup pencil sharpener for the eye pencils they've been sending us.  : )


----------



## Amanda xo (Dec 9, 2012)

Glad they fixed the survey- Thought I was the only one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mermuse (Dec 9, 2012)

So I tried to fix my broken blush even though they are allegedly sending me a new one.  It was an interesting experience crushing it and mixing it with some rubbing alcohol unti it had a paste consistency and trying to press it (which was extremely difficult to do due to the shape of the packaging), but once it dried, it dried into broken pieces.  So annoying, but at least the overwhelming scent of alcohol seemed to dissipate which I was starting to worry about.  I really hope they do get the new one to me as I really liked that blush the tiny bit I got to use it.

Does anyone know if these are supposed to be any particular variety of Kryolan blushes--is it just their core blusher?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I tried to fix my broken blush even though they are allegedly sending me a new one.  It was an interesting experience crushing it and mixing it with some rubbing alcohol unti it had a paste consistency and trying to press it (which was extremely difficult to do due to the shape of the packaging), but once it dried, it dried into broken pieces.  So annoying, but at least the overwhelming scent of alcohol seemed to dissipate which I was starting to worry about.  I really hope they do get the new one to me as I really liked that blush the tiny bit I got to use it.
> 
> Does anyone know if these are supposed to be any particular variety of Kryolan blushes--is it just their core blusher?


 When my blush was missing in October, they said they'd replace it but I actually received a completely different product...which was actually worth more, but be aware the same might happen to you. Happily for me, I got it in my November box.

I'm pretty sure it's just the regular blusher...I like it enough that I will likely be buying some other shades  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bernadette (Dec 10, 2012)

I am so furious right now. I got a my box late, and the Argan Oil had leaked all over the inside, ruining the perfume stick. Also the medium pencil was discontinued last year. I tried to get a hold of customer service for over a week, and had sent numerous emails.  I finally got a response that said we are sending out a new oil. That was it, it didn't address any other concerns I had listed in the email. Today, I get the oil and surprise, this is what I get. What do you guys recommend? I still haven't heard back from the other emails I sent, and have tried calling. But I am at the end of my rope. Sorry for the rant, I have just never experienced customer service this poor before.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 10, 2012)

My opinion is to cancel because they did the same thing to me in June. My June box had a bottle of AHAVA body wash that leaked every where, eventually I DID get a replacement box - in AUGUST and of course I didn't get the AHAVA body wash (it was the 2nd box) and the hair mask in that one leaked every where. That was in JUNE and AUGUST and here it is DECEMBER and they're STILL doing that? Cancel.



> Originally Posted by *Bernadette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am so furious right now. I got a my box late, and the Argan Oil had leaked all over the inside, ruining the perfume stick. Also the medium pencil was discontinued last year. I tried to get a hold of customer service for over a week, and had sent numerous emails.  I finally got a response that said we are sending out a new oil. That was it, it didn't address any other concerns I had listed in the email. Today, I get the oil and surprise, this is what I get. What do you guys recommend? I still haven't heard back from the other emails I sent, and have tried calling. But I am at the end of my rope. Sorry for the rant, I have just never experienced customer service this poor before.


----------



## mermuse (Dec 10, 2012)

On the flip side, I just got my replacement blush today and it survived being held upside-down, so it's good to go.  I'm sorry to hear about others' bad luck because the one time I had a problem it was solved very quickly and with little effort.  Maybe it's just luck of the draw.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Eleda (Dec 10, 2012)

I am just speechless. I got another November box, but no refinery box which I actually bought. I lost all hope I will ever get it "sad face".


----------



## Hootiehoo (Dec 10, 2012)

Has anyone who got a regular box rather than the ordered R29 actually gotten their replacement? I contacted them about their switching my box 2 weeks ago and still nothing. Their customer service REALLY SUCKS


----------



## Eleda (Dec 10, 2012)

The box just sits on my table - in case they tell me to return it. what a waste of time. How hard can it be to send the right thing? A lot of people got two boxes this month despite the fact that many specifically emailed and asked to clarify the whole situation with Ref29 boxes. I can only wonder what kind of mess is going on in their CS department to say nothing of shipping/handling department.


----------



## Hootiehoo (Dec 10, 2012)

I was told to keep the incorrect box and the correct one would be sent. I'll likely not get or get a package of garbabge as they have got to be running out of R29 items.


----------



## mellee (Dec 10, 2012)

Don't remember how far back it was, but in reply to the question about whether we'd still get our December boxes if we cancelled, yep.  I cancelled Friday and wrote to ask.  I'll still get my December box and the gift box that I was already charged for (rather than refunded), and won't get January.


----------



## lovepink (Dec 10, 2012)

The site is back up and they fixed the "bonus" survey.  I was able to complete it and get my 20 Glossydots (previously it had directed to the UK site, an issue I think many others had also).


----------



## JessP (Dec 10, 2012)

OH my goodness.. thanks for noting that the site's back up! Unfortunately, my surveys are (still) not up. I haven't been able take any November surveys and I'm 100 points away from a free box, ugh. I'll check in with GB again tomorrow I think.


----------



## lovepink (Dec 10, 2012)

Oh no!  Hopefully they get your surveys figured out and you can get that free box! I am still 120 away.  Next month though! 



> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OH my goodness.. thanks for noting that the site's back up! Unfortunately, my surveys are (still) not up. I haven't been able take any November surveys and I'm 100 points away from a free box, ugh. I'll check in with GB again tomorrow I think.


----------



## JessP (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh no!  Hopefully they get your surveys figured out and you can get that free box! I am still 120 away.  Next month though!


 Do you think you'll redeem your box while your subscription is still current and get two of the same month's box, or wait until it's up and redeem before re-subscribing (if that makes sense). They haven't really said much about free box redemption protocol lol - I'm not sure what you can/can't do or what's best!


----------



## lovepink (Dec 10, 2012)

Oh I don't know!  I am on a month to month so I am not sure when would be a "good" time to do it!  Also I have a fear of trying to redeem it because I will either get 2 boxes, no boxes or multiple charges!  I may wait till February it seems like it should have a good theme!  Decisions decisions!



> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do you think you'll redeem your box while your subscription is still current and get two of the same month's box, or wait until it's up and redeem before re-subscribing (if that makes sense). They haven't really said much about free box redemption protocol lol - I'm not sure what you can/can't do or what's best!


----------



## JessP (Dec 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh I don't know!  I am on a month to month so I am not sure when would be a "good" time to do it!  Also I have a fear of trying to redeem it because I will either get 2 boxes, no boxes or multiple charges!  I may wait till February it seems like it should have a good theme!  Decisions decisions!


 Ha! I have the same fear! Maybe I'll try in February as well - I think that's when my current 3-month sub is up. I feel like it's going to be a crapshoot either way lol.


----------



## lovepink (Dec 10, 2012)

Agreed!  Whoever does it will have to post their findings here so we can all learn together!



> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ha! I have the same fear! Maybe I'll try in February as well - I think that's when my current 3-month sub is up. I feel like it's going to be a crapshoot either way lol.


----------



## surelyslim (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Hootiehoo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I was told to keep the incorrect box and the correct one would be sent. I'll likely not get or get a package of garbabge as they have got to be running out of R29 items.


 I think I got a replacement as the mailing label says 12/6... lol. I didn't initially get two November boxes (unless my other R29 box is still circulating around somewhere). 

I hope yours come by soon! 

What was weirder were the surveys, I made sure to complete all of the October ones before the November ones rolled in.. and it looks like I gotta redo the lipgloss ones. I had two boxes then also. That's 40pts.

I kinda wish they would let us do their horrid surveys for the other set that we all received. They're here and we can critique them, why not get 100pts out of it? I don't feel that 20pts is enough of an incentive, but it looks like they upped the referral pts (200--&gt; 300)


----------



## surelyslim (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ha! I have the same fear! Maybe I'll try in February as well - I think that's when my current 3-month sub is up. I feel like it's going to be a crapshoot either way lol.


 I would redeem it during a month when they're not running a promotion (or if you want an extra box). Because the boxes were $15 this month (or about $10 after rebates), I decided to wait until next year since my 3months just expired. Month-to-month allow you to cancel anytime so you can use your points.


----------



## mermuse (Dec 11, 2012)

Did anyone with the R29 deal get surveys for only the November box?  I don't know if they did any surveys for the curated items at all, and they only had 4/5 surveys up from the Nov box for me.  I didn't see one for the blush.


----------



## JessP (Dec 11, 2012)

> Did anyone with the R29 deal get surveys for only the November box?Â  I don't know if they did any surveys for the curated items at all, and they only had 4/5 surveys up from the Nov box for me.Â  I didn't see one for the blush.


I only ordered the R29 box and surveys haven't been up for me at all - I emailed GB on Saturday and Nicole said they were working to fix a glitch in the survey system. I'm going to check again later and may send another email if I still don't see them.


----------



## lovepink (Dec 11, 2012)

I did not have an R29 box but I did receive the blush and I did not have surveys for it either.  I guess the "extra" survey was to cover it?  Cover it points wise, not review wise, sorry.



> Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone with the R29 deal get surveys for only the November box?  I don't know if they did any surveys for the curated items at all, and they only had 4/5 surveys up from the Nov box for me.  I didn't see one for the blush.


----------



## mermuse (Dec 11, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback!  I'm going to give them a few days before I email them, then.  This sounds like the norm at this point.


----------



## Hootiehoo (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Eleda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am just speechless. I got another November box, but no refinery box which I actually bought. I lost all hope I will ever get it "sad face".


 I finally got my R29 box today so there is hope for you.  Hope yours arrives soon!


----------



## Dalisay (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Hootiehoo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I finally got my R29 box today so there is hope for you.  Hope yours arrives soon!


 You're giving me hope too! R29 contacted them for me about a week or two ago since glossybox never reply to emails and they never answer their phone. Glossybox told r29 cs that they were sending me my r29 box asap. So maybe I'll get mine in the next few days...


----------



## Shannon28 (Dec 11, 2012)

I finally got a reply back regarding the nearly empty skin and co package. Apparently they are providing another product to replace it because the number of emails they've received indicates there's been a problem with the packaging. It's still a mystery what exactly will be shipped in place of the truffle serum, all I was told is it is a collagen serum.


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Shannon28* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I finally got a reply back regarding the nearly empty skin and co package. Apparently they are providing another product to replace it because the number of emails they've received indicates there's been a problem with the packaging. It's still a mystery what exactly will be shipped in place of the truffle serum, all I was told is it is a collagen serum.


 How long did it take you to get a reply from them?

I have been trying endlessly to reach them for 3 weeks to find out why my November box is still "processing" and no response.


----------



## Hootiehoo (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dalisay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You're giving me hope too! R29 contacted them for me about a week or two ago since glossybox never reply to emails and they never answer their phone. Glossybox told r29 cs that they were sending me my r29 box asap. So maybe I'll get mine in the next few days...


 That was nice of R29 to contact them.  I guess I cant complain too much.  I got my R29 finally, my normal tis the season box and an extra tis the season that I wasn't entitled too. The extra box will be divided up as little stocking stuffers for my teenage nieces and whatever my ma wants.

win-win-win


----------



## meaganola (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OH my goodness.. thanks for noting that the site's back up! Unfortunately, my surveys are (still) not up. I haven't been able take any November surveys and I'm 100 points away from a free box, ugh. I'll check in with GB again tomorrow I think.


 They never did get around to loading my October surveys.  People were getting their November boxes before GB ever bothered getting back to me after two weeks, two or three Twitter messages, and five or six emails.  No surveys, but they gave me 500 points, but I had to keep after them and finally basically demand that they just give me the survey points that I would have received if they had their shit together.  

Anyway.  I would advise you to start emailing now and forward the email chain back to them requesting an update every three days with "2ND REQUEST," "3RD REQUEST," etc., in the subject line as a running count of how many times you have sent the request.  Make sure when you send the inquiry that you specify that you are asking for the *November* surveys because if you don't, they will just tell you that the December boxes are still going out, so they don't have the surveys up yet and then proceed to ignore your multiple followup emails for the next two weeks.  And then there's Twitter, although they usually just tell you to DM your name and email address to them, and then you get to wait another week for them to get around to responding.  I got to the point where I was on the verge of sending that email chain back to them every single day because, seriously, MORE THAN TWO WEEKS, but they finally responded right before I actually did snapped and started doing it *every* day.


----------



## JessP (Dec 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They never did get around to loading my October surveys.  People were getting their November boxes before GB ever bothered getting back to me after two weeks, two or three Twitter messages, and five or six emails.  No surveys, but they gave me 500 points, but I had to keep after them and finally basically demand that they just give me the survey points that I would have received if they had their shit together.
> 
> Anyway.  I would advise you to start emailing now and forward the email chain back to them requesting an update every three days with "2ND REQUEST," "3RD REQUEST," etc., in the subject line as a running count of how many times you have sent the request.  Make sure when you send the inquiry that you specify that you are asking for the *November* surveys because if you don't, they will just tell you that the December boxes are still going out, so they don't have the surveys up yet and then proceed to ignore your multiple followup emails for the next two weeks.  And then there's Twitter, although they usually just tell you to DM your name and email address to them, and then you get to wait another week for them to get around to responding.  I got to the point where I was on the verge of sending that email chain back to them every single day because, seriously, MORE THAN TWO WEEKS, but they finally responded right before I actually did snapped and started doing it *every* day.


 Thank you for these tips!! I will definitely use them, as I just checked again and still no surveys. I like the "2ND REQUEST" etc. labeling - I hope it gets the point across lol!


----------



## katie danielle (Dec 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They never did get around to loading my October surveys.  People were getting their November boxes before GB ever bothered getting back to me after two weeks, two or three Twitter messages, and five or six emails.  No surveys, but they gave me 500 points, but I had to keep after them and finally basically demand that they just give me the survey points that I would have received if they had their shit together.
> 
> Anyway.  I would advise you to start emailing now and forward the email chain back to them requesting an update every three days with "2ND REQUEST," "3RD REQUEST," etc., in the subject line as a running count of how many times you have sent the request.  Make sure when you send the inquiry that you specify that you are asking for the *November* surveys because if you don't, they will just tell you that the December boxes are still going out, so they don't have the surveys up yet and then proceed to ignore your multiple followup emails for the next two weeks.  And then there's Twitter, although they usually just tell you to DM your name and email address to them, and then you get to wait another week for them to get around to responding.  I got to the point where I was on the verge of sending that email chain back to them every single day because, seriously, MORE THAN TWO WEEKS, but they finally responded right before I actually did snapped and started doing it *every* day.


 I could be wrong, but I believe the way the "tickets" work is that when you email them your ticket is put into a certain order based on when they received your email, and every time you re-send an email or reply again, your ticket goes to the end of the line. At least this is what happened with me when I had to contact a CS rep at another company. Still doesn't excuse a 2 week response time though.


----------



## Eleda (Dec 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Hootiehoo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I finally got my R29 box today so there is hope for you.  Hope yours arrives soon!


 Thank you! I am still waiting for my box, but I see there is hope  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Eleda (Dec 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How long did it take you to get a reply from them?
> 
> I have been trying endlessly to reach them for 3 weeks to find out why my November box is still "processing" and no response.


 I tried to reach them , but couldn't during the day. Try calling early in the morning, right when they open.


----------



## nkjm (Dec 12, 2012)

That's so weird. when I asked about my bb cream, they responded right away and i got it yesterday ( a full size missha bb cream in my color. i was expecting the trial and was so shocked). PLUS I got my R29 box and a regular box (i used the products thinking that they made a mistake in shipping me a box instead of a bb cream) this month even though I only did the R29 deal....I guess I hit GB gold and got good customer service + extra luckiness. yay me? lol :x


----------



## Playedinloops (Dec 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I could be wrong, but I believe the way the "tickets" work is that when you email them your ticket is put into a certain order based on when they received your email, and every time you re-send an email or reply again, your ticket goes to the end of the line. At least this is what happened with me when I had to contact a CS rep at another company. Still doesn't excuse a 2 week response time though.


 Depends on the system. If they are using parature (idk how popular it is, but I've used it at a previous job) the order tickets are answered is based on what issues the CSR wants to solve, lol. Where I was working, it wasn't a problem, since I got through all my emails in about 3 hours, but with glossy...its a problem.


----------



## mellee (Dec 12, 2012)

I got my Heartland loofa order today.  They sent a little note (not hand-written, but nice font) saying, "Thank you for ordering!  We strive to create quality products that add a little luxury into everyday life.  Please enjoy these samples.  Stay in touch" and a package of samples (cause if they sent that note without samples it would just be silly).  Four little soaps, and a half-thick-or-so extra loofa in Gentleman's Choice - although I already had a full-size one in the order for hubby.  (One of the little soaps was also men's - "Mighty Good Man olive oil soap".)  I thought that was so nice, and (unlike when Birchbox sends me men's samples in _*MY *_bb) I really loved that a couple of the samples were men's stuff! 

I'll give the loofa sample to my nephew.  He'll like it.  *NodNod*


----------



## PAsh (Dec 12, 2012)

so disgusted with them. wrote them a very lengthy email today (after about three before). their site was down on Monday and phone was offline since.

click if you need some late night entertainment.

To Whom this may concern,

       Please understand that below is a copy of the message sent to GB USA, I am only contacting GB HQ in London out of sheer frustration and utter disgust. I hope that you will find this helpful in recognizing that GB USA has serious operation issues, and work toward resolving them. Thank you!

Hello Danielle,
I spoke to you last week regarding my R29 November GB. I was re-assured by you that, yet again, my box was not shipped out with the others, and will get shipped out "from the office", and to allow a few days to receive the tracking information.
I have been trying to contact GB since Monday of this week, only to be met with your generic message saying you are experiencing a high call volume, and to basically e-mail. I have called every day since, several times per day, and have received the the same message, so I am sending you this follow up email. I love the service that GB provides, and for the most part, have not experienced any negativity since I became a member in June or July 2012, this fiasco, however, has left me on the verge of cancellation and contacting the GB HQ with regards to how poorly the GB USA operations are run. I know mix ups happen, and given our difficult circumstances with the hurricane six weeks ago, I was more than willing to wait, what I do not understand are all the different reassuring "you will receive the R29 box", "your box was sent out since 11/19", "yes you will get your November box, don't worry" to "no, we did not send anything for you, but we will send from the office this week". Quite honestly, at this point, if the november R29 GB shows up, I will believe in miracles. I am asking you to respond back to me with the tracking number for my November GB that supposedly went out, or please let me know if I can pick it up from you, seeing that my box seems to keep missing your shipping window. I am in the NYC area as well. Thank you.
PS- Below is my communication with your rep with regards to this matter, when I was reassured that I will be receiving what I paid for. I understand Nicole is no longer employed by your company, but she was responding on your behalf at the time.


Type your response ABOVE THIS LINE to reply
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Subject: Contact Form

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
NOV 25, 2012  |  06:44PM EST
GLOSSYBOX replied:

Hello P

Yes, you will be receiving the November R29 box.

Best Regards,
The Glossybox Team
--
[Please rate this message here: http://www.nicereply.com/glossybox-usa/nicole/]

Thank you!

The GLOSSYBOX Team

www.GLOSSYBOX.com
855-738-1140

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
NOV 13, 2012  |  09:12AM EST
Original message
GLOSSYBOX wrote:



Name:
E-mail:
Telephone:

Comment: I wanted to know if my November Box/ order will be processed, because in my order section within my profile, it is showing that the 3 months subscription have expired (in oct.), but I spoke to Nicole a few weeks back, and she re-assured me that I will be receiving my November box, and it was just merely a system glitch (the 3 months sub was purchased using the Refinery 29 coupon code, so it should cover Sept-Nov). I just wanted to make double sure, since I know you guys have a shipment window, and I do not want to be left out only to find out later and miss the November box altogether! Thank you.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

This message was sent to  in reference to Case #:


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Eleda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I tried to reach them , but couldn't during the day. Try calling early in the morning, right when they open.


 I tried that multiple times and still they don't answer!


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PAsh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> so disgusted with them. wrote them a very lengthy email today (after about three before). their site was down on Monday and phone was offline since.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ashitude (Dec 13, 2012)

> I finally got a reply back regarding the nearly empty skin and co package. Apparently they are providing another product to replace it because the number of emails they've received indicates there's been a problem with the packaging. It's still a mystery what exactly will be shipped in place of the truffle serum, all I was told is it is a collagen serum.


 They replied to my email also. Said that we received the correct amount of the Skin and Co, it was just put in the wrong sized container. No mention of a replacement anything.


----------



## PAsh (Dec 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They replied to my email also. Said that we received the correct amount of the Skin and Co, it was just put in the wrong sized container. No mention of a replacement anything.


Yes, this is typical. They say different things pertaining to the same issue...disturbing.


----------



## parisnicole1989 (Dec 13, 2012)

Wow... My advice... RUN! So glad I cancelled when I did. I could foresee this service not getting any better. Glad to know I was right, but sorry for all of you experiencing issues. If you have not received the things you ordered PLEASE CONTACT YOUR CREDIT CARD COMPANIES! If enough people dispute these charges, GB will get the message when their money stops coming in. Credit card companies do not put up with this kind of behavior. Paying for something and not receiving it is ILLEGAL. This is not acceptable no matter what the circumstances are. Hurricane or not... Excuses or not. It is illegal to not provide something that has been paid for.


----------



## PAsh (Dec 13, 2012)

silly me just found out that GB's HQ is in Germany. It is a German company not English as I had previously thought.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *parisnicole1989* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Wow... My advice... RUN! So glad I cancelled when I did. I could foresee this service not getting any better. Glad to know I was right, but sorry for all of you experiencing issues. If you have not received the things you ordered PLEASE CONTACT YOUR CREDIT CARD COMPANIES! If enough people dispute these charges, GB will get the message when their money stops coming in. Credit card companies do not put up with this kind of behavior. Paying for something and not receiving it is ILLEGAL. This is not acceptable no matter what the circumstances are. Hurricane or not... Excuses or not. It is illegal to not provide something that has been paid for.


 
I have to agree.


----------



## Shannon28 (Dec 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How long did it take you to get a reply from them?
> 
> I have been trying endlessly to reach them for 3 weeks to find out why my November box is still "processing" and no response.


It only took 2 or 3 days and the rep apologized that it took that long. They need to get all their CS reps on the same page. It's ridiculous that we're all being told different things.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Dec 13, 2012)

Anyone know how to redeem the 1000 points free Glossybox?  The My Glossydots screen doesn't have a button to select.  I also tried placing another order and there's no payment option using Glossydots.  

If anyone says call them or email them, I'm gonna cry.  I've been emailing them since 11/27/12 on a separate issue.  I got a response that they'd replace an item and they asked me what I wanted.  I responded.  Since then, crickets...


----------



## PAsh (Dec 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Shannon28* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It only took 2 or 3 days and the rep apologized that it took that long. They need to get all their CS reps on the same page. It's ridiculous that we're all being told different things.


 

They take as long as 2 weeks to respond to me via email.


----------



## PAsh (Dec 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *parisnicole1989* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Wow... My advice... RUN! So glad I cancelled when I did. I could foresee this service not getting any better. Glad to know I was right, but sorry for all of you experiencing issues. If you have not received the things you ordered PLEASE CONTACT YOUR CREDIT CARD COMPANIES! If enough people dispute these charges, GB will get the message when their money stops coming in. Credit card companies do not put up with this kind of behavior. Paying for something and not receiving it is ILLEGAL. This is not acceptable no matter what the circumstances are. Hurricane or not... Excuses or not. It is illegal to not provide something that has been paid for.


 


> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I have to agree.


Yes, but I bought the R29 voucher back in August to be used for the Sept-Nov boxes. I supposed i could contact my cc company for a partial refund...that is why it is so overwhelming. Their system is full of glitches, and since their shipping is automatically generated by computer, and my profile stated that my voucher had expired in Oct (it's supposed to expire in Nov), they never sent me my Nov box that I am due...I have to explain this over and over every time I call/email them...that's the frustrating part...oh, and of course, only to be told different things by different people.

Why can't they just get it together? If different reps are saying different things, I can only assume they are lying, because there can only be one version of the truth, no?


----------



## PAsh (Dec 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone know how to redeem the 1000 points free Glossybox?  The My Glossydots screen doesn't have a button to select.  I also tried placing another order and there's no payment option using Glossydots.
> 
> If anyone says call them or email them, I'm gonna cry.  I've been emailing them since 11/27/12 on a separate issue.  I got a response that they'd replace an item and they asked me what I wanted.  I responded.  Since then, crickets...


yes, i feel your pain. i offered to pass by their office (park ave south) if i do not get my Nov box or some sort of tracking info...I am still waiting for the response...may be i will just ring their bell anyways. I mean, unless you are concocting different lies to spew out, it shouldn't take that long to respond to people's inquiries, especially if that is your sole job descirption.


----------



## LisaLeah (Dec 13, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Dec 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PAsh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> yes, i feel your pain. i offered to pass by their office (park ave south) if i do not get my Nov box or some sort of tracking info...I am still waiting for the response...may be i will just ring their bell anyways. I mean, unless you are concocting different lies to spew out, it shouldn't take that long to respond to people's inquiries, especially if that is your sole job descirption.


 Their offices moved downtown to West 3rd right by Washington Sq Park, I think.  

All the NY ladies should go down there and hound them...don't get between us and our beauty products!!!!


----------



## Eleda (Dec 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I tried that multiple times and still they don't answer!


 I believe you, It worked once for me. Since November, they pretty much stopped answering phones or emails completely.


----------



## JessP (Dec 13, 2012)

I feel like they have their good moments and bad - I sent an email last Saturday because my November surveys never went up and got a response about 30 minutes after which is great. However, my issue still hasn't been resolved so I emailed them again today. 

When I had an R29 box problem (the box never showed up in my account, never received a tracking email, etc.) I called on a Friday, got through right away, and the girl I spoke with fixed the issue by adding me to a list to make sure I received the box (which I did without any additional problems).

I wish we knew why their CS is so spotty. I really like GB in terms of products offered and calculated value (for me), so it's sad to see all of these issues arise. Hopefully, if you some of you ladies are able to stop by GB in person, you can report back and shed some light on this for us!


----------



## Dots (Dec 14, 2012)

I'm still waiting on my Nov box. Apparently there was a "glitch" on some accounts where they were not shipped so they said they would send it right away...I think that was some time ago, still no box or shipping info.


----------



## karwaitraveler (Dec 14, 2012)

Out of curiosity, has anyone been using the skin &amp; co serum regularly? It surprisingly has lasted me awhile even with daily usage, but I haven't noticed any differences. Just wanted to see if anyone actually saw any benefits from it.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *karwaitraveler* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Out of curiosity, has anyone been using the skin &amp; co serum regularly? It surprisingly has lasted me awhile even with daily usage, but I haven't noticed any differences. Just wanted to see if anyone actually saw any benefits from it.


 I have been using it daily...it's almost gone. I don't know if there have been any visual differences, but I really like the way it makes my skin feel when I use it.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Dec 14, 2012)

I'm having a back and forth email rant with Glossybox on FB.  They deleted my first comment where I complained about their phones and my 3 unanswered emails.  So I called them on it.  Then they said contact them via email.  So i responded that--in the comment they deleted--I already noted that I emailed them 3 times already.  Not sure this is going to get me anywhere though.  Pyrrhic victory, at best, since I'm sure it won't do anything to fix the issue.


----------



## katie danielle (Dec 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm having a back and forth email rant with Glossybox on FB.  They deleted my first comment where I complained about their phones and my 3 unanswered emails.  So I called them on it.  Then they said contact them via email.  So i responded that--in the comment they deleted--I already noted that I emailed them 3 times already.  Not sure this is going to get me anywhere though.  Pyrrhic victory, at best, since I'm sure it won't do anything to fix the issue.


 I can't see anything - they probably deleted all of your comments because on their latest post it says "view 2 comments," but when you click on it there's nothing.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Dec 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can't see anything - they probably deleted all of your comments because on their latest post it says "view 2 comments," but when you click on it there's nothing.


 Doesn't surprise me.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 14, 2012)

I will ALWAYS make this recommendation to people. When a company refuses to communicate with you, you DO have options.

Glossybox Service hotline:
1-855-738-1140 (Toll free)

Glossybox is based in New York, NY so you can and should contact the New York State Attorney General and file a complaint. Contact your state's Attorney General Office and file a complaint. Contact the Federal Trade Commission and file a complaint (they won't take action until there are enough complaints are made). The Better Business Bureau is another option however note that they can't do anything either than act as a third party mediator. Also contact your bank or credit card hold and place a dispute, while most windows are closed after 30 to 45 days you can STILL file a dispute especially if it's a pre-order and you never got the item once it was released.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Dec 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I will ALWAYS make this recommendation to people. When a company refuses to communicate with you, you DO have options.
> 
> ...


 Thanks.  That phone # has been inaccessible since Nov.  I used to have no problems with their customer service, but it's completely devolved recently.

I've also sent an email to Rocket Internet which is the backer for Glossybox. 

I will absolutely file complaints.  I live in NYC so am tempted to just go to their office.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Since you live in their area also pick up a small claims form and fill it out and let them know that if you can't get this resolved you will take them to court. (I found in many cases small claims threats typically gets people to resolve the issues.)


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Dec 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Since you live in their area also pick up a small claims form and fill it out and let them know that if you can't get this resolved you will take them to court. (I found in many cases small claims threats typically gets people to resolve the issues.)


 Seriously, you're so helpful.  Thanks Zadi!


----------



## PAsh (Dec 14, 2012)

This is their response to my email sent to them two days ago..very insulting and belittling--she pretty much accused me of receiving things and saying i didn't, or that i have spotty mail service. My response is in another spoiler link below. I did not hold back at this point.


*Subject:* Contact Form
[SIZE=80%]DEC 14, 2012 | 09:17PM EST[/SIZE]
*GLOSSYBOX* replied:
Hello P

I'm sorry to hear that you still have not received your box. I personally made a shipping label for you and sent it out. xxxxx is your address correct? I will pull your tracking number and find out what has happened to your box as it has been sent it out and you should have already received it. I will look into what is going on because your box has been sent out twice now. When you have packages delivered to you, are they normally left on your doorstep or are they placed in your mailbox? Also, does USPS leave delivery notices for you? I know that this has been an ongoing problem, so I just want to get a better understanding of what may be going on. Since your boxes have been returned to us before, USPS may need to be contacted to figure out why your packages are not being delivered. Although you stated that you would come pick your box up from our office, I would never ask you to do that. That's not fair to you to have to come pick up your box. We also need to figure this out for future shipments. If you can provide me with answers to the above questions, it would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you,
Danielle-Glossybox
--
[Please rate this message here: http://www.nicereply.com/glossybox-usa/nicole/]

 
*From:* P
*Date:* December 14, 2012, 4:39:38 AM EST
*To:* Contact GLOSSYBOX &lt;[email protected]&gt;
*Subject:* *Re: Contact Form*
 

Hello Danielle,
 
That is something...my boxes have been shipped out twice and then you have boxes returned to you? I find this difficult to believe, given the fact that i have ALWAYS received my mail, packages, other beauty subs (birchbox, ipsy, cravebox, sample society), and on top of that, perhaps you don't even realized that your company utilizes the shipping service from Newgistics, which is delivered via usps, without requiring any signature/ slips. I DO NOT have an ongoing problem as far as getting my mail or packages, gb normally gets delivered in my mailbox. I do not have the nov box, so if you "sent" it out twice, they have not made their way to me. As i have stated prior, i have never had a problem with gb since i became a member. I am not one to start a phone/email campaign if my box is a day late, so i think i have been more than patience with regards to this situation. This isn't an "ongoing" problem for me as far as the other gb boxes are concern, just the nov r29 box! Please do not misunderstand, or thwart this conversation into another direction. If you have sent out two boxes to me, and that some boxes were being returned to you, why are you not able to provide the tracking details? The one you personally printed a shipping lable for, it would be great if the tracking was provided. If you can obtain all those information about my boxes (it being sent out then sent back, etc), then surely the tracking shouldn't be too difficult beyond your reach. Well, i hope you find the answers to your questions helpful in figuring out why/ what is going on. If nothing gets resolved, i will have to cancel my account and dispute the charges for my nov and dec boxes. Thank you Danielle.

Just two emails back and forth with GB Customer service, lies &amp; insults...it's getting crunchy! Read on if you wish....


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 14, 2012)

If she is able to pull tracking #s to check herself why not give you those tracking #s? My guess there are no tracking #s!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Dec 14, 2012)

wow, I'm not loving the idea of Glossybox anymore, good thing december is the only box I will get  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PAsh (Dec 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If she is able to pull tracking #s to check herself why not give you those tracking #s? My guess there are no tracking #s!


hello? i know! hence why I am not being so polite anymore, enough with their bs! And the nerve of her trying to pin it on my mailman...lol


----------



## DiorAdora (Dec 16, 2012)

]If anyone doesn't use the Nume code may I please have it looking for another code if your not using it! Thank you Edit- I have received a code from a lovely member... Thank you means a lot to get this


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PAsh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Babs (Dec 16, 2012)

One of my gift subs shipped on friday but not the other 2 or my main sub. I had to go on the website to see the tracking number. It was shipped on the 14th with an expected delivery of 18th or 19th. That seems super fast compared to the usual 8 day trek across the US to before it hit Cali.


----------



## Dalisay (Dec 18, 2012)

Finally got my r29 box! They never sent it on the week(the first week of the month) they said they would mail it out. it took another email from r29 customer service to "remind" them since they never responded to mine... at least they sent it priority mail.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Dec 18, 2012)

So I thought I'd update you all--my issue has finally been resolved.  I reached someone in their Customer Service by phone on Friday--Danielle.  She was very helpful and immediately sent me the replacement item (got them today).  Every time I've spoken with someone, they've been able to resolve the issue and provide real customer service.  The main issue is that it's near impossible to reach them by phone.  Their email response is absolutely subpar.  Once my sub is over and my free box is redeemed, this sub is gone.  If they do improve in the future, I'll revisit subbing with them.


----------



## Dots (Dec 18, 2012)

Oh Glossybox, you confuse me so. I had e-mailed Glossybox about two weeks ago about not receiving a Nov box even though I had been billed, I was assured it was a glitch and they would send me a box right away. Still didn't receive anything and no tracking on the account so e-mailed them again last night to see if I could get a credit or use it towards the next box. Well, check my mail today and there is the box, not one but two of the same box. Um? I thought maybe they sent the Dec box with it or the r29 but nope, all the same Nov box. So confused. Guess I will try to call them tomorrow.


----------



## wxhailey (Dec 21, 2012)

In case anyone hasn't used their $100 NuMe gift certificate yet (pretty sure I saw a couple other people got them in the November box... if it was just me then I apologize ), there is a great sale going on where you can get a signature hair dryer + flat iron + 2 brushes + a diffuser for $219, so with the coupon it's only $119 .. and when considering the hairdryer itself is apparently regularly priced at over $200, now would be a great time to buy if you are interested!


----------



## DiorAdora (Jan 12, 2013)

So I just got around to using the nume arganics for my hair from this novemember glossybox can you say jackpot! I cant even believe I am saying I found a product that makes my hair look so beautiful I could just cry! Yes this is amazing its so pretty in my super dry curly hair it makes my curls look gorfeous! I just bought 3 bottles! There is a code for 60% off for this product using numeargan its normaly 59 $ a bottle I think it knocked it down to about 20 $! I couldbt walk away from this sale oh no!


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Jan 12, 2013)

Nice! Maybe I will give it a shot. I haven't tried it yet either,.


----------

